#ubports 2018-06-25
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @amolith, Same thing mostly
<ubptgbot> <John> Any bug fixes in v2?? Cuz Iam in diloma
<ubptgbot> <John> [Edit] Any bug fixes in v2?? Cuz Iam in diloma in upgrading
<ubptgbot> <Linuxman1> @matv1, Try older version of Ubports installer. It worked for me. The newest one did not worked.
<ubptgbot> Aravinthan S was added by: Aravinthan S
<ubptgbot> <Aravinthan S> Hi guys can I install Ubuntu touch in my Microsoft Lumia 540 model
<ubptgbot> <Aravinthan S> Pls tell me if I can install and how to do
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Nope
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> supported devices are here: https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <Aravinthan S> Ok thank you
<ubptgbot> <lukasz124> (Sticker, 507x512) https://irc.ubports.com/xyWLKQN4.webp
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> tonight the battry improved a lot! I killed `hciattach` and the battery passed from 74% to 78% 😱🤣
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/9bDOBfLI.png
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> 😂
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> but it's not the first time that the phone auto-charges itself...
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> maybe because of an abnormal electromagnetic field that charges the phone through the inductive charging 😂
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> i don't think so xD
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> karma charged your phone!
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> or do you have a beard? (and psychostick was right?)
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> nice idea though. include a thermal charger, attach it to the heat sink. start gaming, profit
<ubptgbot> <leoaslan> Any progress on nexus 5x
<ubptgbot> <leoaslan> Or is anyone try for Xperia x
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @matv1, I am completely lost with FP2. Have been trying for weeks
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @leoaslan, All the effort is on getting 16.04 running without problems. Porting efforts have mostly been suspended
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> File manager not able to uninstall in 16.04
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> @Stereofont, For the RC of 16/04 I wanted to do a fresh install including wipe on my test device. … I couldn't get adb to find my device. And then the installer left me at the screen where it says to connect my phone. … I ended up installing the Fairphone OS again first and making sure adb finds it.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Ingo_FP_Angel, I did that but still no luck. Some peculiarity of FP2 I suppose
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Ingo_FP_Angel, i just flashed my FP2 to 16.04 devel with wipe, from a windows 7 pc without much issue. there's a forward slash in a path in the newest installer, but the ubports site recommended an older version so i did that. it didn't detect my device because it already was in fastboot mode so i selected manually.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> installed fine after that
<ubptgbot> <ixavier> @Stereofont, Go with ubports-installer version 0.1.12 AppImage. It works great. You can install 16.04 devel, then you just need to swicth to RC channel on update-settings
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @ixavier, why not straihgt to rc from the instaler?
<ubptgbot> <ixavier> Don't know if that old version of ubports installer has already the 16.04 RC channel
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> It does
<ubptgbot> crytogeunius was added by: crytogeunius
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @ixavier, [Edit] why not straight to rc from the installer?
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> wooo i'm using egmde now LOL
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> what's that?
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> mir example compositor I think?
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> yep
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/egmde-integrating-a-launcher/5603
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> i'm surprised my sleep deprived brain remembered that
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> there will probably be a session in 18.10 with egmde
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> yeah weird namimg :))
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> [Edit] yeah weird naming
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I thought you just missed letters from edge mode LOL
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> so you got it working on UT?
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> nope
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> on desktop
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> but i'm using the latest mir and there is some progress
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> resizing windows works now, it's more stable etc
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/this-week-in-mir-23rd-june-2018/6668
<ubptgbot> <leoaslan> Ok
<ubptgbot> <leoaslan> @Stereofont, OK
<ubptgbot> ONeZetty was added by: ONeZetty
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @ONeZetty, Hi Zetty C-137, welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started. … There's a Spanish group too 🤘
<ubptgbot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> @popescu_sorin, 👍👏
<ubptgbot> <riccardovidotto> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/clzTkH08.png
<ubptgbot> <riccardovidotto> Hi Everybody, anyone has problem with WhatsApp Webapp?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> on 16.04? there seems to be some weirdness with webapps on 16.04, yes
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> On 16.04? YES, ME. whatsapp and every web app ever...
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Fwd from YougoChats: 16.04 + FP2 + webapps is really no combination at all, is it? 😰 I bent over backwards going though allkinds of settings in the web app creator, but they all work once, maybe twice and then all just get the blank screen. Or flat out crash the whole phone!
<ubptgbot> <paletuco> so do I with oneplus one ... You can try from browser airbnb login or telegram browser app
<ubptgbot> <paletuco> maybe it has to  https protocol (I'm not a developper at all....)
<ubptgbot> <paletuco> [Edit] maybe it has to be  https protocol (I'm not a developper at all....)
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Would it be possible to run chromium with it's somewhat-touch-optimised "new" ui?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Anything is possible
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Well, I guess I'm having an another sleepless night then
<ubptgbot> <ONeZetty> @advocatux, thanks!! Gracias!!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> webapps working for me on nexus 4
<ubptgbot> <paletuco> telegram browser is working well in oneplus one
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/YJ2m0pYG.webp
<ubptgbot> <ONeZetty> I have an old Nexus 4, I install UT onetime but, no sure that time.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, It's the same bug that happens in the browser itself
<ubptgbot> <ONeZetty> So is going to be my next weekend proyect 😁
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There's something wrong with the libpng that Oxide has in its source tree
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So some websites crash
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (That's our best guess)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> huh
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's a segfault though
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Everything segfaults
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ah, so it does
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> OH
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Amazing things happen when you read the docs
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so i've heard
<ubptgbot> <paletuco> web.telegram.org "something went wrong trying to browse" https://web.telgram.org/#/im
<ubptgbot> <paletuco> [Edit] web.telegram.org "something went wrong trying to browse" https://web.telegram.org/#/im
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> ^bad certificate
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Alright, so yeah. Click prefers the hooks in `/opt` because that's its last mentioned database
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That makes sense now that I know what a database is. Thanks docs.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, the logic there needs some fixing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but darn, i was hoping you had found a trivial solution to the browser issue :P
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Nah
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So this is just click being intentionally "dumb", right?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> something like that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's something that didn't get fixed, because click was slated to get replaced by snaps anyway, for the canonical 16.04 porting
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it might even be a reasonable idea to rewrite click all in c++ at this point, and simplify a lot of what's going on there
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well things seem pretty... how do you say
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> stateless?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but well, that's because it relies on packagekit to do a lot of the work
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well that's going away if we want to go to 18.04
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but since new packagekit doesn't support plug-ins any more, that's a bit of a problem
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well if you want to have unity8 on PCs on 18.04, then it's an issue, indeed
<ubptgbot> <IanIannotti> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/IDjoeHkz.webp
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> uhm
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Alright, so this isn't really a "Bug" in Click. More of a design decision
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well it's a bug in that the implementation doesn't handle the situation we've given it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> whether or not it was designed for that specific situation, seems irrelevant at this point. we're at that situation.
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Well now my Oneplus One just arrived.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I have successfully removed the OpenStore through stupidity
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Go me
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you remount rw and rm -rf the preinstalled dir?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, I messed with clicks enough to send it into oblivion
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So for whatever reason, the version in preinstalled is the same as the version not in preinstalled. I'm not sure how, because it should be 2.50 in 16.04 to my knowledge
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That'll do it.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the preinstalled should be used in that case though, as i understand
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's a unit test for that even
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If the same version appears in both databases, use the one with lower priority?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That seems improbably
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> [Edit] That seems improbable
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Are negative priorities allowed
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> What
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Why?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> "use the deepest one"
<ubptgbot> <riccardovidotto> @dohbee, Oh great, thank you
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, Deepest
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That isn't defined
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well the unit test defines it as the lowest level db
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> honestly, i think we should get rid of the preinstalled clicks in the rootfs anyway
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and put them in custom
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @AlexanderPlaza, It appears like the volume buttons don't work... <,< darn ebay sellers.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, Custom is still lower priority than default
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, it's preinstalled -> custom -> /opt
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> moving everything from preinstalled to custom will mean smaller rootfs, and one less click db to have in the confusion, thouhg
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so there'd only be two places where they could be installed, and simpler comparisons could be done about which to use
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Aha, I see
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That makes it a lot easier to do cool stuff with the installer too
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and gives us some room to add more languages to the system
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> "Don't want the terminal? Okay, you get this custom then"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well you could just do a dselect style installer, and build the custom tarball on the fly too
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That was exactly what I was thinking
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> although at that point, i wouldn't even stick most things into custom, i'd just work on enabling remote installs, and only put open store in custom maybe; then you flash, and after the system is up you tell it to install apps x y and z
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> then if user wants to uninstall them later to free space, it will actually work
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> instead of uninstall just being a broken symlink with custom tarball eating up space
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or go an abstraction up
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And only unpack into the main database
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> "abstraction up" is a great band name
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Actually preinstall the apps into the user's space
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, also that, as there is supposed to be a flag to denote a package cannot be uninstalled
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but i'm not sure how to actually use it for anything
<ubptgbot> Sabine Malek was added by: Sabine Malek
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @AlexanderPlaza, You mean with Android installed?
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @Stereofont, Yup, but I fixed it. Appears like the seller had opened up the back and accidentially flipped it upside down. So all fixed and I'm happy. I'll be putting UBPorts on it soon
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @AlexanderPlaza, 👍
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Sabine !!! Check out this to get you started! If you have any questions, feel free to ask here or in our Welcome and Install room! https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @AlexanderPlaza, So the seller poked around, screwed up, and sold a perfectly good phone thinking he broke it?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> You should contact him and thank him 😜
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @YougoChats, He sold it thinking it was a perfectly good phone, that's the problem!
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> He must have known about the buttons not working (even if he didn't realise why)
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> I have a second hand opo comming, hopefully will go well
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> I'll be one phone away from having all the upbpors devices
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Gotta collect 'em all
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> (Sticker, 512x457) https://irc.ubports.com/3vExS0XV.webp
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @Ingo_FP_Angel, Ingo, is this still the newest version?
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @dohbee, Please excuse me Rodney, just for better understanding of SSH scheme: I create a key pair on my phone. Now all computers for whom I want to provide SSH-acess to the phone should have the phones public key in their ~/.ssh/authorized_keys. Is this correct?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> What's the story with the new OSMScout app (for both Vivid and Xenial) on the Openstore? Is it intended to displace the existing one (only for Vivid)?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ignorare, no. that would be to access those computers from your phone, via ssh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you need to generate the keypair on your pc and add the public key to your phone, to access the phone via ssh
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Aaah! Thank you! So it is just the other way around? 😄
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @dohbee, Aaah! Thank you! So it is just the other way around? 😄
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <GiovanniStaiano> @neothethird, Okay! Please could you take a look at these two issues? … https://github.com/ubports/dialer-app/issues/36 … https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/709 … Thank you!
#ubports 2018-06-26
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> So is there anywhere on the Ubports website where I can find instructions for the phones? I know normally I just need to install the ubports installer but I have a OnePlus One phone I want to flash... Except I need to unlock the bootloader or such? But I can't find that information anywhere on the ubports website
<ubptgbot> Scott_the_mad_scientist was added by: Scott_the_mad_scientist
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> Why vivid apps not supported in xenal.  Any solution in future??
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> [Edit] Why vivid apps not supported in xenial.  Any solution in future??
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Many apps depend on things in UT that are different between 15.04 and 16.04. These apps need to be rebuilt and republished by their maintainer. There is no other solution.
<ubptgbot> Mikhail_outerspace was added by: Mikhail_outerspace
<ubptgbot> <Mikhail_outerspace> Hello! May I install Ubuntu Touch on my device is not exists in installing list?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi @Scott_the_mad_scientist & @Mikhail_outerspace, welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Some apps do still work, so you could try going to open-store.io and download the file for 15.04 and install it on 16.04 and see if it works. If not you can just uninstall.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Mikhail_outerspace, If a device is not in the supported devices list, you need to port it
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <Mikhail_outerspace> Thank you very much!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> you're welcome!
<ubptgbot> <Mikhail_outerspace> Sorry for mistakes, I from Russia.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> No problem, I'm from Spain :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> BTW there's a UBports Russian group too
<ubptgbot> <Mikhail_outerspace> Ok
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> https://t.me/UBports_Ru
<ubptgbot> <Mikhail_outerspace> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Scott_the_mad_scientist> I don't have the hard drive space to build. I'll be back someday.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 🤔
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> I uninstalled gallery app in 15.04 I cannot able to install it back via open store , any one pls help
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Thats strange, it should be there. Go to open-store.io in the browser, download the click file manually and install that with the openstore app or with UT Tweak tool app
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Download https://open-store.io/app/com.ubuntu.gallery (vivid version) and install it using UT Tweak Tool or typing on the Terminal `pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted path_to_the_package.click`
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @YougoChats was faster 😆
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> 😎
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> But it should just be there🤔
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> Thx @YougoChats @advocatux  it worked
<ubptgbot> Japz_krist was added by: Japz_krist
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Japz_krist, Hi Japz_krist, welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … There are language focus groups too 👍
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @AlexanderPlaza, I think you need to scroll down more 😃
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> how do you add a custom message alert tone? I was able to do it before with the old version of the tweak tool
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> It's difficult to work UT in big screen pls place back NAV button on bottom
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> Especially in browser
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> [Edit] It's difficult to work UT in big screen with smaller hands pls place back NAV button on bottom
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Which Nav button?
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> Back button on top
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> [Edit] Back button on top left
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> There could be a navbar working similar to browser menu
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> The one that you slide up
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @Stereofont, Okay. https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/device/bacon … I scrolled all the way down and as much as I love the video showing how easy it is. I understand that isn’t the case unless you have a phone with an unlocked boot loader.
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @VeryOriginalUsername, Wait I messed something up I think
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Or maybe browser was updated in meantime 🤔
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> It would be cool if the NAV button and address bar are at the bottom of the screen
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> [Edit] It would be cool if the NAV button and address bar are at the bottom of the screen in browser
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> that's something I want to solve or improve as well … both my apps has "back button" implementation but I can't think if something system-wide
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Javacookies, Really? Officially its not possible
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Flohack, yeah, I think only the ringtone can be customized....I wonder why it was removed from the tweak tool
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> the delivered ones are too silent for me to be alerted with message alerts LOL
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Is there a music identifier app similar to Shazam for Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @Javacookies, Are you shure you can change it as i take a look on his source code from older versions and there is nothing in to change a tone...
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yes, it was maybe a version from 2 years ago LOL
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> or maybe it was in the Tweak Tool which was separate from the UT tweak tool we have now
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @Javacookies, Ok i see...
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I might even have a click for that on my bq E5...it mostly likely won't work on xenial though....
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @Zack, No, not yet, would be nice one. Can you do?
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @Javacookies, It seems it was into a version of 2015 indeed
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @Javacookies, [Edit] It seems it was into a version of 2016 indeed
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yeah, it's v.0.1.4 … I still have the click if anyone wants it :)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it has some other features that are absent now...
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> Uninstall scopes, ADB setting to make it active on screen lock, application usage, add custom profile in terminal
<ubptgbot> Yop Spanjers was added by: Yop Spanjers
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @Yop Spanjers, Hi Yop, check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @Javacookies, I found where it write the ringtone i try it manual but it not working it seems readonly
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @Javacookies, [Edit] I found where it write the notitification tone i try it manual but it not working it seems readonly
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> which path?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> you can temporarily make it rw
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @Javacookies, Yes i know go to /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/notifications
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I see, but I guess there's just a command to set the path of the notification sound
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> my custom tone wasn't in that path
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @Javacookies, Ok understand, i was think just to move to the path the custom tone and see if that would work ;)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> that might work as well
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well it's just a key in gsettings iirc
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @AlexanderPlaza, If you come to the Welcome&Install room we can run through it with you
<ubptgbot> <Myrdynsheppard> https://www.narcity.com/news/canadians-will-now-have-their-phones-searched-when-crossing-the-us-border
<ubptgbot> <Myrdynsheppard> You should make Ubuntu Touch very secure so that it crashes the border agents hardware!
<ubptgbot> <Myrdynsheppard> Everyone deserves their privacy!
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @Myrdynsheppard, To do so it must be encrypted which it is not right now (by default)
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> Can anyone install OSMScout to vivid? Openstore install fails. I also downloaded vivid version and it says 'framework "ubuntu-sdk-16.04" not present on system'. Is there some mixup with packages..?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @samitormanen, open store bug. it requires a vivid package to exist, so some apps that are only on xenial have "vivid" packages that aren't installable on vivid
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> Ok, so i cant install osmscout to my vivid..?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess not
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> Ok. Thanks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @unknown, and a properly encrypted and secure system is extremely difficult (maybe impossible) to do right now
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @dohbee, For UT or in general?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> for UT
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and in general if you don't own the production of the hardware
<ubptgbot> <unknown> Okay - I agree ;-)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Serious question, would US border agents actually know what to do with UT? What if you uninstalled file manager and didn't have scopes? Good luck looking at my files via the CLI, sir :)
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @TartanSpartan, usually you will show everything they want yourself when threatened
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I don't follow that logic.
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> I mean, they are unlikely to bother with CLI, but in theory can not let you pass until you do something about it
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> ADB is available in Ubuntu Touch, isn't it? If they want, they can probably just copy all the files using it.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> But what files would they ask to see?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, they can just plug the phone into something that pulls the image for them, and demand your passwords
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> You could turn off Developer mode and claim ignorance about how to activate ADB mode.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, this is really off topic
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> One final question: this wouldn't affect US citizens crossing back home over the border, would it? Just the funny northern Loyalist folk and other foreigners, right?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> such things have already affected citizens, so most likely it will yes
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Hmmm.
<ubptgbot> <Milan> Enyone here have Nexus 5 on latest  UB version? Is everything working fine?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you mean on devel, or on 15.04 stable?
<ubptgbot> <Milan> Dev
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there are still some issues
<ubptgbot> <GiovanniStaiano> @Milan, The problems I found with 16.04 on Nexus 5 are: … - At startup sometimes the device does not find WiFi networks. I need to insist with the connection buttons and airplane mode to connect to WiFi. … - Sometimes when I start a call, after a few seconds the dialer thinks that the call is terminated. The only way t
<ubptgbot> o end the call and make another call or turn off the device. … - Sometimes the volume seems crazy, in all the apps. Sometimes calls and ringtones are low and volume adjustment while using YouTube from the Brower does not always work. The problem also occurs with the headset. … 15.04 OTA-3 stable is better for now.
<ubptgbot> <Milan> @GiovanniStaiano, Thank you very much .
<ubptgbot> <GiovanniStaiano> @Milan, You're welcome!
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @GiovanniStaiano, Camera not working
<ubptgbot> enoch81 was added by: enoch81
<ubptgbot> <enoch81> Hello all
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Welcome!
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @enoch81 !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Anyone else been failing to run the Hangups app? I noticed this only seemed to happen over the past few hours.
#ubports 2018-06-27
<ubptgbot> Fernando Lanas was added by: Fernando Lanas
<ubptgbot> <Fernando Lanas> Hi guys
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @TartanSpartan, https://ostree.readthedocs.io/en/latest/
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> whoops
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well you can have that link
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 514x32) https://irc.ubports.com/lBgus5ma.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But that's what I really wanted to send
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, good to know :P
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @Fernando Lanas, Hi/Hola Fernando!
<ubptgbot> <Fernando Lanas> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/K1q2IcJ1.png Can someone help me Im trying to install it in my oneplus one, but it just stays like this for a long time
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, when did this happen btw? is there a new api or something_
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, [Edit] when did this happen btw? is there a new api or something?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mariogrip, I'm pretty sure they're trying to kill Hangouts
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Fernando Lanas, Please join the install room, there they have many install expers ready to help https://t.me/WelcomePlus
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, we will get a problem with q/a then i guess
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Actually, Hangouts is trying to become part of G Suite and not the user-facing apps
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mariogrip, I don't know if HoA will die too quickly
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The only Hangouts API they're advertising widely is the bot API
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> well they got a new service on youtube that might replace it so
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> At that point I don't think it'd be worth it to do video any more
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> well if its as simple as hoa i guess, but if we have to start using obs or something thats pain
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Chat replaces Hangouts
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Tryst replaces chat
<ubptgbot> <GiovanniStaiano> @malditobastardo, Especially with video recordings
<ubptgbot> J W was added by: J W
<ubptgbot> <geotechland> What other chats are viable alternatives to hangouts?
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @enoch81, wanna join also the italian groups? @ubportsitaliano
<ubptgbot> <Maikel Olie> Hi, I am pretty new here and just got my fairphone with 16.04. I would like to change the background of my scopes. Is there a way to easily customize that. Preferrably without using the terminal?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Maikel Olie, Hi, in system settings > backgrounds you can set a wallpaper, and then scroll down and activate the wallpaper for the scopes too. below that, you can set the opacity
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> it will be the same wall paper for the lock screen, the desktop (you only see it when switching apps) and the scopes
<ubptgbot> <Maikel Olie> @YougoChats, Great thanks!
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> Is it normal or known for the Telegram client to not be able to connect since recently?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> it can be bit slow to refresh but it does work with some patience for me
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> I noticed it stuck on loading all the time, even on wifi, where it at top took a minute or so
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> perhaps wipe it's cache and config with UT Tweak tool and reconnect to telegram?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @peternerlich it's working fine for me
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> 😟
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Maikel Olie, You can use that way @YougoChats told you to set one of the default images but if you want to set a custom one, there's a bug with filemanager & content-hub currently
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> then I seem to have a problem
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> or maybe Telegram servers for your zone are failing
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> also, this morning my E4.5 was stuck in a soft reboot loop
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> On laptop I am messaging just fine
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> as you can see
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> oh
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> but I get push notifications
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> but they do not come across the app but the push service
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Push has nothing to do with the App
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> My krillin with 16.04 devel is working fine too (except the known bugs, of course)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> yes thats expected
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Send me logfile plz from logviewer right after restarting the app
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @advocatux, you can select images from gallery or camera though. if you plae your custom wallpaper in the /Pictures/com.ubuntu.camera folder, gallery will show it
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @advocatux, [Edit] you can select images from gallery or camera though. if you place your custom wallpaper in the /Pictures/com.ubuntu.camera folder, gallery will show it
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> @Flohack, seems full of `401 : "AUTH_KEY_UNREGISTERED"`
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> and `bogus data provided`
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @advocatux, [Edit] Maikel you can select images from gallery or camera though. if you place your custom wallpaper in the /Pictures/com.ubuntu.camera folder, gallery will show it
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> paste.ubuntu.com/p/XCjWG95Pj2
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @peternerlich, plz delete .config folder of telegram and reregister :)
<ubptgbot> <enoch81> @mymike00, Thank you
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> test, test
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> hmm
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Loud and clear. Roger
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> seems to work
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @peternerlich, For unknown reason Telegram sometimes looses the auth key on one or more datacenters of telegram. The whole process is complex as it is fully distributed and load-balanced
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> lol
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> @Flohack, I headed that you are developing telegram app for UT Pls search group is not working pls rectify it soon
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> @Flohack, [Edit] I heared that you are developing telegram app for UT Pls search group is not working pls rectify it soon
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> There will be a new build with those features 'when it is ready'
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @John_athan, We have to re-design the whole app, so currently we do not work on features for the old one
<ubptgbot> Backstein97 was added by: Backstein97
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Fernando, J & @Backstein97 !!! Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Maikel Olie> @YougoChats, Thanks both!!
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/7qp190uD.mp4
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @samitormanen, There might be available also old original version
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> are there any problems with devices.ubuntu-touch.io ?
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> (Photo, 1139x867) https://irc.ubports.com/jBJbJVac.png
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @mymike00, No, are you using noscript or something like that ?
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> I don't think so... maybe the duckduckgo plugin is blocking it?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I don't know but something in your browser is blocking a needed script to show the content
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> ok, thanks
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> well, that won't do
<ubptgbot> Barvit was added by: Barvit
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Barvit, Hi Barvit, welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Another reason I'm glad to use Ubuntu phone, my family is reporting that there are ads that are overriding volume settings on Android now
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Wow! I hope uAdBlock is ported to xenial soon
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @mateosalta, why do we all have families like this?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, because you haven't made UT work as reliably as android, with a large app market
<ubptgbot> <Barvit> Hello, work or not work in dell venue 11 i5 CPU?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @Barvit, Ubuntu Touch is for mobile phones
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and tablets
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and PCs
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Barvit, This is the current list of supported devices https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @dohbee, Oh, right, there was x86 unity8
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Barvit, you can just install normal ubuntu, and eventually install unity8 on it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah "convergence" and all :)
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @mateosalta, Wow, I'm glad I have setup DNS Blackhole for ads
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> .......oh my
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Anyone here have the cloud password on their telegram account? I've noticed I tried to sign into telegram on my oneplus one (16.04) and it doesn't want to continue after putting in my cloud password.
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> @AlexanderPlaza, You only need your tel number and receive an SMS.
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @Cesar_Herrera, Well you can also enable 2 factor auth that asks for a pwd you set iirc
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> Ok. And Telegrem on another device.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Right now the latest culprit in the long "what's currently choking my M10's storage" seems to be Telegram. I see it has a cache of over 200MB.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> This is a snapshot, a fraction of the app's download directory. So many subdirs. Yikes!
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/eNOTwmIh.png
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Would anything be impeded in functionality if I went into these directories and offloaded their contents onto my SD card for processing (i.e. to figure out whether I should keep or delete the thousands of photos etc)?
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> Well, except you need something I'd delete the all the cache... The files should remain also on the cloud so you can get them whenever you want....
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AlexanderPlaza, telegram-app uses a very old protocol version, and i'm not sure if it supports that
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @dohbee, So after letting it sit in the background for quite some time. It appears that it works now. It does show the age for sure. Is it still being developed or just in limbo?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's a rewrite being worked on
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @dohbee, Ooo sign me up for beta test
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Lol
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, We patched this in 2017 and it should work well
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @TartanSpartan, Well thats the concept of .cache I never understood in Ubuntu. Why no task is mandatory to remove stale / old entries there
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Its also on Desktop
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> various software creates cache files, but noone demands cleanup
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well that's the app's job
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Well but no App does is
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> does it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so fix your app to clean up its cache sometimes then :)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> ^^
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> If I just do a trash of the cache from UT Tweak Tool, will that have any untoward effects?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> for just telegram? probably not
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> for all cache, yes, it would end up deleting your libertine containers
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Yes I meant for Telegram. I need to figure out which other apps have caches for which I could gain from periodically emptying, but I don't think it's sensible to do that for all of them in one go as a blunt instrument.
<ubptgbot> andrewebdev was added by: andrewebdev
<ubptgbot> <andrewebdev> o/
<ubptgbot> <andrewebdev> I'm pondering Fairphone with Utouch.... But I have one essential use case
<ubptgbot> <andrewebdev> I'm wondering if Google Authenticator works on utouch in any way
<ubptgbot> <andrewebdev> (well I know the android app wont work, but I'm hoping there is some workaround)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> No. But there is an authenticator app that does hotp/totp codes
<ubptgbot> <andrewebdev> So those codes will work in any case where my authenticator would have done the job?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Can't get the push notifications and just tapping the button, but you can use standard code generation with it, and scan qr codes to add the account
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I maintain the app, for what it's worth
<ubptgbot> <andrewebdev> ah cool
<ubptgbot> <andrewebdev> still gonna ponder on this for a bit
<ubptgbot> <andrewebdev> if you don't mind me asking, is the source available somewhere to review?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Yes, on github
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> whops, got a e5s instead of just a e5...
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> it has qualcom snapdragon in it
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @mariogrip want a bq e5s that now only boots to fastboot - I did unlock it before getting it in that fasion
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @mateosalta, humm, im not sure how much i can do with it, and for porting i got way to many wating for me to port. Maybe ask in @halium if anyone wants to port it. i dont expect to to be much work since its pretty simular to the non s exept of its qualcomm
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> Thanks for for the offer btw :)
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> or in https://t.me/ubports_porting
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> cool
<ubptgbot> Francesco Cappa was added by: Francesco Cappa
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> Welcome Francesco :D
<ubptgbot> <Francesco Cappa> Thanks!😄
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> oh, maybe I'll try a go at porting, just got twrp on it, seems there is a linage version for it too
<ubptgbot> <ONeZetty> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/5XglPEm9.png
<ubptgbot> <ONeZetty> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/kuclpPv6.png
<ubptgbot> <ONeZetty> This is amazing guys is working!!! 😃
#ubports 2018-06-28
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @ONeZetty, What phone is that??
<ubptgbot> <ONeZetty> Nexus 4 with special Bluetooth keyboard.
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> How do you clear your stats that show up on the welcome screen. I uninstalled telegram on it but it's still showing up
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @ONeZetty, 😆Ahh okay I thought it was a completely new ported phone. Never actually held a nexus4
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @ONeZetty, [Edit] 😆Ahh okay I thought it was a completely new ported phone. Never actually held a nexus 4
<ubptgbot> <ONeZetty> Hahaha sorry 🙏🏼
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @ONeZetty, The N4 is still a pretty device
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AlexanderPlaza, You can disable the stats in privacy settings in system settings
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @dohbee, I still want the stats I just want to clear them
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> So far 16.04 is pretty stable. Even telegram notifcations are working nicely. I just wish I could enable dark keyboard or theme for the phone for my eyes.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> There was a trick to enable a global dark theme but it breaks the UI in several places (black text on black background etc). Also tbe keyboard doesn't follow I think
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Is there going to be Q&A this saturday?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Yes
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> \o/
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> Media player bug in both 16.04 and 15.04  …  mix of blue and red everywhere while playing video … My device name: hammerhead
<ubptgbot> <F_P_S> Morning. Just wanted to say thank you for the nice work done with 16.04. I finally installed it a few days ago and it has worked flawlessly since then. Thank you!!
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @John_athan, that's a long time known issue for Nexus 5...sadly....
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> @Javacookies, Any other device having same issue
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> @Javacookies, But UTmedia works fine????
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> not sure, I only have a Nexus 5 and bq E5 on which video works fine
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> UTmedia works because it uses the web video player
<ubptgbot> <abhishek_01> @John_athan, this issue might be related to libhybris ... or ffmpeg or gstreamer if it uses it
<ubptgbot> <abhishek_01> something got merged in libhybris related to BGRA
<ubptgbot> <abhishek_01> recently
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> When I open picture through file manager, gallery app creates duplicate of that  image and opens it and it is very frustrating that I have to delete it manually
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> [Edit] When I open picture through file manager, gallery app creates duplicate of that  image in gallery app and opens it and it is very frustrating that I have to delete it manually
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> that's a problem I think with content hub … in the rebooted file manager, you can preview images and videos without opening them in other apps
<ubptgbot> <IanIannotti> (Photo, 640x640) https://irc.ubports.com/vJ0IAg0I.png
<ubptgbot> <IanIannotti> Sorry, I didn't want to send that photo
<ubptgbot> <Maikel Olie> @F_P_S, Jeep, here also running smooth. Thanks for the great effort!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @John_athan, This is by design, that was a choice made by Canonical. And we cannot change this easily
<ubptgbot> <sergiusens> @Flohack, The design always contemplated some form of hard linking option in the future, but that never happened.
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> @Flohack, And where are stored these copys exactly? Or are there linked?
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> @Flohack, [Edit] And where are stored these copys exactly? Or are they linked?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> They are copied into each click apps cache probably, except the high level folders Pictures, Videos etc, they should actually be available to all apps
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> Ok
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> So try to use those folders whenever possible
<ubptgbot> <RDB77> Guys.. My nexus 5 is stuck on google logo right after completion of installation
<ubptgbot> <RDB77> @chebykinn, Did you fix it?
<ubptgbot> <chebykinn> Yes, I wrote in Welcome & Install group
<ubptgbot> <RDB77> So did you find any solution?
<ubptgbot> <chebykinn> One second, I need to recall what I did
<ubptgbot> <RDB77> Yes please
<ubptgbot> <chebykinn> Well, I just wiped everything, and ran installation when my phone was booted in android
<ubptgbot> <RDB77> @chebykinn, Did you check the wipe option?
<ubptgbot> S Kerkhof was added by: S Kerkhof
<ubptgbot> <chebykinn> Yes
<ubptgbot> <S Kerkhof> Thank you kindly for accepting me into this group.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Welcome Steff !!! Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] Welcome Steff !!! Check this out for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Steff Meister> Thanks Hugo!
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> judging by your name you might also be interested in our Dutch language group https://t.me/UBports_NL
<ubptgbot> <Steff Meister> Yes, my friend also recommended me that one, I'll join it ! Thanks for the link
<ubptgbot> <Steff Meister> Could you please give me the Fairphone 2/UbuntuTouch link ? I can't seem to find it
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i would, but i don't have it either, even though i am in that group🙃
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i can't invit you either, but i'll see if i can find one who can
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well the link has to be somewhere, enough spam bits join the group
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> 😅
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> [Edit] Well the link has to be somewhere, enough spam bots join the group
<ubptgbot> <wouterx> https://telegram.me/joinchat/AI_ukwlaB6KCsteHcXD0jw
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> hah i was just looking for you👍
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @wouterx, Curious to know why there is a different group for that phone?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> if i recall correctly, interest for UT on the FP2 spiked on the Fairphone forums and cummunity right as Ubports was still getting organised. it started as something on it's own but got assimilated by Ubports community
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i'm not aware of more device specific groups
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> but then again i don't know if other devices have their own dedicated community like Fairphone does
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> Well, Fairphoners meet regularly in several European countries 😉
<ubptgbot> skellington was added by: skellington
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @skellington, Hi Skellington. To read more about UBports you can check here  … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <sergiusens> Is account-polld still a component on the system? I think I might want to extend it to where I wanted it to be but was told not to as it was a temporary solution :-P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> unfortunately it is still there, yes
<ubptgbot> <sergiusens> heh, it wouldn't be if everyone did push notifications 😊
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it probably would be
<ubptgbot> <sergiusens> I actually want to add hook support so every click could get a time slot for polling
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that's already there
<ubptgbot> <sergiusens> and allow for a default provider (think alternatives entry) for twitter and gmail
<ubptgbot> <sergiusens> @dohbee oh really? I am talking about hooking into account-polld and not the push notification client (which I know is there)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <sergiusens> in any case, where does the account-polld code live?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's not really done the best way though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but it's something apps can abuse to do background processing stuff (there are a couple that do it)
<ubptgbot> <sergiusens> I'll see if I can refactor; account-polld is originally 2 weeks of code at most (where most of it was learning the twitter and gmail APIs)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://github.com/ubports/account-polld
<ubptgbot> <sergiusens> I wonder why dekko doesn't have notifications then
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> dekko does have notifications
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or maybe only dekko2 does?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i forget
<ubptgbot> <sergiusens> hmm, I only base this out of people complaining that it needed to have that "live in the background" exception
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://github.com/ubports/account-polld/tree/master/click-hook
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's the hook
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think the way it does the exec and manages the lifecycle needs to be fixed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but meh
<ubptgbot> <sergiusens> oh wow, I have last touched that in "Mar 17, 2015", so many commits afterwards
<ubptgbot> <sergiusens> yeah, language even changed from go to c++
<ubptgbot> <sergiusens> but the hook in python... that could be slow too
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> eh, the hook just runs when the package is installed
<ubptgbot> <AngelDMercedes> Quick questions, is there a build for the oneplus 3t available?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is not yet a supported device, no
<ubptgbot> <AngelDMercedes> Hmmmm 🤔
<ubptgbot> <AngelDMercedes> Ok thank you
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> iirc, that's the device that was going to be ported in the livestream porting marius was going to do, but i think that hasn't happened yet
<ubptgbot> <AngelDMercedes> I have a oneplus one with ubuntu touch on it but I would like to use it with my main device
<ubptgbot> <AngelDMercedes> I remember trying to port for the nexus 6 but never got anywhere with that sadly
#ubports 2018-06-29
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> woo, the opo is here. going to try 16.04 on it first
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @AngelDMercedes, Yay I'm not the only one :B
<ubptgbot> <AngelDMercedes> It broke me lol
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> I got it to boot pretty much everything but ubports
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> [Edit] I got it to boot pretty much everything but ubports (well, Unity 8 - the rootfs boots but Mir/Unity 8 won't play nice)
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> So interesting. Telegram crashed on me and I still get notifications but I’m back at the welcome and enter your phone number screen. On 16.04
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> yeah that's happened to me too
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @Lyokanthrope, Glad I’m not the only one
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> Is cloudmusic available for for 16.04 bcuz I saw a video by geotechland in which cloudmusic is installed on 16.04 nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> check the open store
<ubptgbot> <Dave S> @Vladimir, Anyone know whats happening to dekko 2 and Xenial?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> What do you mean? Dekko2 is being develop for xenial but it is not ready yet
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hmm Dave removed his question ^ 😋
<ubptgbot> <Dave S> @advocatux, OK just wondered how it was progressing as I need an email client.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Dave S, if you have gmail, there is a webapp that works wel enough (as a temp solution)https://open-store.io/app/gmail.google
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Dave S, 👍 This is issue tracker https://gitlab.com/dekkoproject/dekko/issues
<ubptgbot> <bastos777> Hey together. Interesting discussion going on in our matrix room #ubports:matrix.org
<ubptgbot> <bastos777> Norbert from the german company regionetz.net offered to host a ubports matrix homeserver. We are currently discussing name proposals over there.
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> @YougoChats, Not available
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> 🤷‍♂️
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @John_athan, you might need to download the vivid version from the web site and install it manually, to get it under 16.04, right now
<ubptgbot> <GiovanniStaiano> @John_athan, Not yet
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> yay mir 0.32
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/mir-0-32-0-release/6774
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @mariogrip can we haz mir 0.32 for the unity8 session on 18.04? :D
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @popescu_sorin, yes we can!
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/iynBhqDS.webp
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> https://github.com/ubports/mir/tree/bionic \o/
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> wohoooo :D
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> can we have it on UT? 😻
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> that was fast lol
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> will unity8 on 18.04 be the "next big thing" for the core team to focus on?
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> (for desktop / laptop use)
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/UlSJT1rq.mp4
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @rogieroudshoorn, next big thing is to bring the new unity8 and mir to phones
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> 16.04
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> ah so moving to 18.04 to get it is a lot more work then?
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> but nice to know :)
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> yeah, systemd is the problem there
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> upstart is so much better :)
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> really? for the relatively simple stuff i work with it's pretty brilliant
<bshah> systemdhate!
<bshah> systemdisevil!
<bshah> !!!
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> someone has a highlight ;)
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> what kind of problems is systemd causing?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @rogieroudshoorn, it needs extra kernel configs, and update of all our start up files and service files
<bshah> mariogrip *yawn*
<bshah> :P
<bshah> okay now I will stop trolling :P
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 2560x1536) https://irc.ubports.com/OE04lmBG.png
<bshah> needs glossy screen ;)
<bshah> err
<bshah> wait
<bshah> that IS glossy screen
<bshah> it needs matte screen
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @bshah, You will never stop trolling :P
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @mariogrip, nice :D
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> btw.. i get a black screen :/
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> do i need anything else? QtMir something?
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> strange... i only see old entries in journalctl —user-unit unity8.service
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> humm
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> i will do a clean unstall
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @popescu_sorin, can you see if /usr/share/wayland-sessions/unity8.desktop exists_
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @popescu_sorin, [Edit] can you see if /usr/share/wayland-sessions/unity8.desktop exists?
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> It,s not
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> ah!
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> i found the problem
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> this failed to build https://ci.ubports.com/blue/organizations/jenkins/unity8-desktop-session/detail/bionic/3/pipeline
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> pushed a fix for that
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Yay
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> https://ci.ubports.com/blue/organizations/jenkins/unity8-desktop-session/detail/bionic/4/pipeline
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> once thats built, just do apt update and upgrade and try again
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> also i have added a new config for hidpi screens
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> ``` … cat ~/.unity8/configs.conf  … SCALE=2```
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> if you have an hidpi screen you can set scaling there
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> thanks :D
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> what's the res on the XPS? 4k?
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> i haz 1080p
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> 30 dpi wololo no joke
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> i use a cheap tv...
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> as a monitor right now
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, nice!
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> is it integer only? :P
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @popescu_sorin, yes 4k 3000x2000 ish, i dont have an exact number
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @vanyasem, it does float to
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> it calculates it
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, WOOOOW!
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> that's so awesome
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> 3200x1800 is not 4k
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but the newer ones are actual 4k (3840x2160)
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @popescu_sorin it's done building :D
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @mariogrip, yay apt list —upgradable  … Listing... Done … unity8-desktop-session/bionic,bionic 1.0.14+ubports+0~20180629135525.4~1.gbp8868f1 all [upgradable from: 1.0.14+ubports+0~20180221184021.2~1.gbpfb44cd]
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @mariogrip still nope, now i'm bouncing back to lightdm
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> ls /usr/share/wayland-sessions/ … plasmawayland.desktop  unity8.desktop
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> iun 29 17:15:39 pixel-desktop systemd[2062]: Starting Unity Shell v8... … iun 29 17:15:40 pixel-desktop unity8-session[2307]: [2018-06-29:17:15:40.914] Failed to create display (No such file or directory) … iun 29 17:15:41 pixel-desktop unity8-session[2307]: /usr/bin/unity8-session: line 75: [: !=: unary operator expected … iu
<ubptgbot> n 29 17:15:41 pixel-desktop unity8-session[2307]: /usr/bin/unity8-session: line 79: kill: (2350) - No such process … iun 29 17:15:41 pixel-desktop systemd[2062]: Started Unity Shell v8.
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> remember to select the unity8 on wayland one
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> oh :D
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> on wayland?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @dohbee, the logind session is called that, it does not use or run on wayland
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Was logind support merged into mir? ^.;
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> [Edit] Was logind support merged into mir? ^.^
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> lol wut
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @vanyasem, yup
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @popescu_sorin, you can also use any DM i use the one comming with kubuntu
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, Sddm?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> jep that one
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> I use it on my nexus 5x
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @mariogrip, but i don't see the unity8 wayland session, i have plasma (wayland), plasma (x11) and unity8
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> so there is only one unity8 session
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> and it bounces back to lightdm
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @popescu_sorin, looks like a bug in the session start script
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> humm, let me try with lightdm real quick
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @dohbee, humm yeah looking at it  line 75: [: !=: unary operator expected
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> cat /usr/bin/lightdm-unity8-session … #!/bin/sh  … # -*- Mode: sh; indent-tabs-mode: nil; tab-width: 2 -*- … # TODO: The following block is to work around the OOBE wizard for the phone. … #       See LP: #1435877. … # From mterry: This should be removed, I think; I believe our wizard should run … #              for the user ev
<ubptgbot> en on the desktop (it does in snappy, and … #              should on classic too).  But I'm writing this late in the … #              zesty cycle and don't want to change anything now. … if [ ! -f $HOME/.config/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard-has-run ]; then …   mkdir -p $HOME/.config/ubuntu-system-settings …   touch $HOME/.config/ubuntu-system-setti
<ubptgbot> ngs/wizard-has-run … fi … systemctl —user import-environment … systemctl —user set-environment MIR_SERVER_VT=$XDG_VTNR … dbus-update-activation-environment —systemd QT_QPA_PLATFORM=wayland … dbus-update-activation-environment —systemd UBUNTU_PLATFORM_API_BACKEND=desktop_mirclient … /usr/lib/gnome-session/run-systemd-session unity8.service … dbus-up
<ubptgbot> date-activation-environment —systemd QT_QPA_PLATFORM= … dbus-update-activation-environment —systemd UBUNTU_PLATFORM_API_BACKEND= … exit 0
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1435877 in Ubuntu UX "[edge education] tutorial not adapted to desktop mode" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1435877
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Please don't paste long content in telegram)
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> k
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Deleting it doesn't help IRC has already been damaged)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> :P
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> :))
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> sorry IRC
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> speaking of IRC, is the matrix bridge broken? someone was saying there was some discussion in matrix earlier, but it wasn't appearing in here
<bshah> matrix ubports channel and #ubports on freenode is not linked
<bshah> neither is telegram and ubports on matrix
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> we should do what we do in halium just link irc and it will use this irc bridge to bridge over
<bshah> yep
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's what it already does
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @mariogrip, i did manage to start the session
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You can join... #freenode_#ubports:matrix.org, I think
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> from tty
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But the Matrix-IRC bridge has been down more and more recently
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> QT_QPA_PLATFORM=mirserver unity8
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @popescu_sorin, but this doesn't start the session, because it's not systemd running it, and thus the other systemd jobs which depend on the unity8 job
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> don't know what it does but it loads unity8 X-)
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/Msj0aRgG.png
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> Wooo! :D
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> but still not the correct thouhg
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> could you try creating ~/.unity8 folder just to see if it's my fault
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> why add new "SCALE" thing though?
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @mariogrip, yep
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> uuu c/p works now
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> so it was my fault :P ok will fix that
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @mariogrip, so, still nope :D bounces back to login screen
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> ok so it was not much fault
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> :D
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> same
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> iun 29 17:42:18 pixel-desktop systemd[2046]: Starting Unity Shell v8... … iun 29 17:42:20 pixel-desktop unity8-session[2290]: [2018-06-29:17:42:20.408] Failed to create display (No such file or directory) … iun 29 17:42:20 pixel-desktop unity8-session[2290]: /usr/bin/unity8-session: line 75: [: !=: unary operator expected … iu
<ubptgbot> n 29 17:42:20 pixel-desktop unity8-session[2290]: /usr/bin/unity8-session: line 79: kill: (2355) - No such process … iun 29 17:42:20 pixel-desktop systemd[2046]: Started Unity Shell v8.
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> cat -n /usr/bin/unity8-session | grep -e 75 -e 79 …     75  while [ $(ps —no-headers -o state $child) != "T" ]; do …     79  kill -CONT $child
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> but what does it mean o_O
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Send SIGCONTINUE to all children
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well the while loop is broken
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/jcVyw9GY.webp
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hey look a usb "monitor" https://www.amazon.com/Logic-Controls-Pole-Display-LV4000U/dp/B00BRF7V68
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> oops was gonna ask if that works with the driver i found on uphone ohw well
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> If you have a technical question related to your UBports device, ask it. You don't need to link Amazon. Thank you :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So this is weird... Click is magically doing what it's supposed to on my FP2 now.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> upgraded from xenial and picking the correct version of preinstalled versus old updates?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And the open store running is the xenial version even though the vivid version is out in /opt/
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Not sure if a bug or not. Whenever I try to open a file within an app (example kiwix)  or try to import my own wallpaper, I don't have file manager as an option. (16.04)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @AlexanderPlaza, Yes it's a known bug.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> File manager is not showing up anywhere. So you cannot open files or attach anything
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> because it's a deb i guess
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Alright, yep
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Clicks are okay now
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @mariogrip weird.. so i had the same problem with egmde session + lightdm, changed to gdm3 and now the session loads. you are using sddm, right? maybe it's something wrong with lighdm? :/
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> @UniversalSuperBox, Took you a while
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @rupansh, Need to test thoroughly
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Also, what?
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> You had the problem since 22 or something rihgt?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I've had two sessions actually working on it
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But if you feel that it was too slow, I'd always appreciate more contributors
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @rupansh, how rude.
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> @UniversalSuperBox, Aye didn't mean it in a bad way
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> Just wanted to ask the root cause and how you fixed nothing else
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, it was definitely broke before but now it isn't
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No one touched it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Oxford comma is a friend, too
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It was always supposed to work like this, but before it didn't
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And now it did
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> [Edit] And now it does
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> *thinking low-res sticker*
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> Was it a DT problem or Ubports problem?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, magic
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's possible that something rebuilt somewhere else, but that seems unlikely
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Rebuilt somewhere else and fixed it*
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @popescu_sorin, humm, yeah maybe it is
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Sticker, 336x512) https://irc.ubports.com/Qykx0N5A.webp
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well it could be a race condition
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> wouldn't be the first one in that code :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I thought you were kinda joking when you said "rewrite it in C++"
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But now I understand
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> it's writting in vala, thats a big problem
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> @mariogrip, Whats vala though OOP+C?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is vala, which is transpiled to C
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> Then
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> wew
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's a very nice way to write gtk+/glib apps
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> I see. Sounds pretty interesting
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or a simplistic library that's only accessed via introspection
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Really weird for a primarily Qt OS to have picked it up
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But it probably made it easier to make the PackageKit plugin
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it wasn't primarily qt when it was written
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh yeah
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> click scope was originally written in vala too, for example
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, vala was a reasonable choice for click for several reasons, at that time
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it just never got rewritten, and the replacement plan was "ubuntu personal" based on snaps
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but that's all over now
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @mariogrip changed back to lightdm and now the egdme session starts x-) . i'll take a break now
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Aha, click is broken on the Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So yeah
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> #RodeyWasProbablyRight
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @dohbee, Mmm Ubuntu Phone using snaps, that would have been cool
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @AlexanderPlaza, tada.. snaps on ubuntu touch https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHE5THEWq7c
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> i was able to install / remove snaps, there were also some snaps apps like terminal, calendar etc
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> but only managed to run the hello world (cli) snap
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Published on Feb 12, 2017
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @mariogrip changed to sddm, same thing (bounce back to sddm) so it's probably something else wrong, maybe it's my install
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> oh well
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @popescu_sorin, so it just sometimes work, or did it not work at all?
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> didn't work at all from the greeter (lightdm or sddm)
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> the only way to start unity8 is to jump to a TTY and type "https://t.me/ubports/137600"
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> [Edit] the only way to start unity8 is to jump to a TTY and type "QT_QPA_PLATFORM=mirserver unity8"
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> maybe try `apt install --reinstall unity8 unity8-desktop-session`
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> let's see :D
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> ah! i think i found the issue! i just did that on my laptop
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> still nope :D same as before
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> i'll take a break for now :D hopefully other ppl will try the session
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @popescu_sorin I just fixed it :D
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> apt update and upgrade and magic
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @mariogrip muhahaha iz works!
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> but there is still something strange, it didn't the first time, i had to login twice
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> YAY :D
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> first time bounched to sddm and second time worked :DDDDD
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> \o/
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @popescu_sorin, yeah it's still a bit buggy. but now that we got logind support we can start working on making it more stable :D
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> yeah :D stable is nice
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> 😃👍
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @popescu_sorin, happened the same for me
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> is it just me or is the scroll wheel inverted?
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> when i scroll up it scrolls down, i've seen the same thing with egdme
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> hmm nautilu is not working for me after logging out back to gnome 18.04
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> o_O
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> its not opening anymore lol
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> restart
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> yup now it works again
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> but yeah, unity8 works now fine again :)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc.ubports.com/0linYad6.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ew nautilus
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> :))
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Dolphin ftw
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @malditobastardo btw telegram works on unity8
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> TG Desktop 1.3 is not showing up for me in the scopes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm pretty sure it's still using xmir for stuff
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> but yes, It used to work
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @malditobastardo, are you using snap?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> No no, normal one from the Sotware ctr
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh, weird
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Yes because its like @popescu_sorin said, it used to work before, at least for me now its not working
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/6P8nECKr.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Why must you all tempt me so
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> telegram, solitaire (gtk3) and kate (qt5)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I've got work to do, I can't be installing Ubuntu 18.04 right now. :P
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> :))
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, you can do it in background in a VM :P
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> naaah
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm a bare metal kinda guy
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Also that'd take seven years to download)
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> @popescu_sorin, Any doc to install and test unity 8 on 18.04 ?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/AEBl97fH.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Gotta tests lots of devices
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Not pictured: The FP2 which just started up)
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @Ern_st, yep, here you go https://github.com/ubports/unity8-desktop-install-tools
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> you just need to run the script and it will install a unity8-session
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> and then from the login screen select unity8
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/P5UOh11U.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think I have a problem
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @UniversalSuperBox, Only one has openstore at the top left hand corner?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @AlexanderPlaza, You only get that when you have enough horizontal real estate
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Phones do not
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> @popescu_sorin, Thanks
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, interesting. Either click or system-image-upgrader removes old versions of apps if a deeper database contains a newer version
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> system-image doesn't touch clicks
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I guess it's click then
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> Hello to everyone
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/x50OLIrb.mp4
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> Thank you
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> I have a log file. Could you tell me why the error is? I am using samsung j5 (j5lte).
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> I am curious about the solution
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/SGpz44cz.null
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> samsung j5 is not a supported device
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> why would you even attempt to install UT on it
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Because it's not terribly obvious why devices are or aren't supported to someone familiar with the common Linux "Install anywhere" idea
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> It's a memory problem. what should I do?. also the only phone to eliminate :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Are you installing your own port or...?
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> port :(
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> but I could not zip it.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Correct
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> How am I going to get zipped?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There is no way to do that, since Halium isn't distributed as a zip ever. You'll probably want to use this alternative installation method: http://docs.halium.org/en/latest/porting/install-build/reference-rootfs.html#install-rootfs-and-system-img-alternative-method
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Replace `-p halium` with `-p ut`
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> I am doing it with sailfish os. that command does not work.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> What are you doing with sailfish OS
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> I'm going from his source.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's... probably not going to work?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But you'll still need to use tha script to install
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> systemimage not build.
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> ninja: error: '/home/enes/hadk/out/target/product/j5lte/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libOpenSLES_intermediates/export_includes', needed by '/home/enes/hadk/out/target/product/j5lte/obj/EXECUTABLES/bootanimation_intermediates/import_includes', missing and no known rule to make it … make: *** [ninja_wrapper] Error 1
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> @popescu_sorin, Does it break something else ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ankaos, Please join @halium and direct questions there for porting it to a new device.
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> ok
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> @Ern_st, No :)
#ubports 2018-06-30
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> I've just upgraded to ubuntu phone 16.04. And wow this is really well built
<ubptgbot> rafaelfessel was added by: rafaelfessel
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @Ern_st, no
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> I created the Simplified Chinese UBports Docs translation project on UBPorts Weblate, but it is not displayed on docs.ubports.com.
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> (Photo, 2560x2054) https://irc.ubports.com/Xkmy1KXh.png
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> I don't know the reason.
<ubptgbot> <happyfourtwenty> https://getcryptotab.com/1504984
<ubptgbot> <ONeZetty> @happyfourtwenty, spam!! D:
<ubptgbot> <happyfourtwenty> Sorry😅
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> Delete ur post
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'll do it for them
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @njlyf2011, After a certain level of coverage is reached, I can add it to the projects on ReadTheDocs
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Each language needs to be added manually
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> @UniversalSuperBox, Okay.Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> and I have another problem, Because it is a software translation, UBPorts Simplified Chinese Homepage a lot of mistakes, I want to translate but the website said it has been locked, how can I solve it?
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> (Photo, 2560x2010) https://irc.ubports.com/EE9UXcET.png
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @njlyf2011, Hi, the translation for the website (ubports.com) is currently locked for all languages, not only for Chinese
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> ok...i understand...
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> We have to wait until the webmasters finish whatever they're doing with the site :)
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> ok...thanks...
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You're welcome
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> and ...yesterday
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> i tried to apply for UBports membership
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> but  I didn't get a response.
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> The same was true for a single application several months ago.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> All hands are working on xenial now. Said that, as you know, to be approved for membership you will need to have shown consistent contributions to UBports for at least 3 months
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> i shown that
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Sure. After xenial is stabilized I think the membership process will be more fluent
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> okay....Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> This is a small community and everybody is multitasking :)
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> oh...
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> @popescu_sorin, For me it does not work
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @rafaelfessel, Hi Rafael, welcome!! Take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started !!
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> Is Webapp problem in xenial solved because I want to install 16.04
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> [Edit] Is Webapp problem in xenial solved . I want to install 16.04
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> @garrogarri, Oh, I had to login twice... It's like a security feature! 😆
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> @popescu_sorin, For me it does not
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> Also, in the file manager, I cannot see the folder icons
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> [Edit] Also, in the file manager, I cannot see the folder icon
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @garrogarri, same here, known bug :D marius is aware of it.
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> @popescu_sorin, Fine. Where can I report bugs that I find?
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @garrogarri, https://github.com/ubports/unity8-desktop-install-tools/issues
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> the login bug is already reported but if you find other bugs, there is the place ^^
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @garrogarri, in which file manager? nautilus? or filemanager-app?
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> @dohbee, Nautilus
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hm, nautilus probably needs to be fixed to be `OnlyShowIn=GNOME;` or such
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> In two days I completed a small part of the UBports Docs document translation work.
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> (Photo, 953x232) https://irc.ubports.com/Dgct4AHI.png
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> No one else is participating, only me alone.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @njlyf2011, Keep up the good work!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Maybe you can get help on the Chinese group?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @UniversalSuperBox, Ping me tomorrow and I'll start working on Polish translation if there's none
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> BTW most of the translators can say their language teams are formed by "Me" and "That's all" 😆
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> @advocatux, thanks
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> @advocatux, I will try to contact others
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> @advocatux, Can I do it for Tamil language
<ubptgbot> kuzeydemirel was added by: kuzeydemirel
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @kuzeydemirel, Hi Kuzey, welcome! This -> https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome is a good place to start to learn all about this project 👍
<ubptgbot> NicuD was added by: NicuD
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @NicuD  !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @njlyf2011, You know that there is a CHinese language group?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> On telegram?
<ubptgbot> Xavi_R was added by: Xavi_R
<ubptgbot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> I have in white like offline de openstore, in m10 FHD y aquaris e4.5 whit 15.05 right now. Its normal?
<ubptgbot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> I other way @flo
<ubptgbot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> [Edit] I other way @Flohack congratulations for your new baby? Is a boy? You have someone before no? I have one. My first. He have 7 moths right now... :)
<ubptgbot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> This days are need it play videos in car whit the tablet, but not are a video plater whit play list or repeat features. You think that is possible make something like this in the actual video player?
<ubptgbot> <fifagalaxy> Hello
<ubptgbot> Lu La was added by: Aaaaaaaaaaaaaabk
<ubptgbot> <Aaaaaaaaaaaaaabk> Hello
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> As much as I'd love to watch tonight's stream live, I'm attending a black tie ball to celebrate black belts grading in my martial art.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Much achievement!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi @Xavi_R & Lu La, welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @David_Gamiz_Jimenez is your Internet connection working fine on those devices?
<ubptgbot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> Is strange, for normal browser yes...
<ubptgbot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> I true, this days in sometimes show a captcha for I don a robot... is possible some problem or thing from internet company?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I don't know but that sounds really weird
<ubptgbot> <Lu La> @advocatux, ok tanxxz
<ubptgbot> <rezybleezx> I thought this was a bot😶
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 🤔
<ubptgbot> <rezybleezx> [Edit] I thought this one was a bot😶
<ubptgbot> <Lu La> @rezybleezx, Um also man😂😂😂
<ubptgbot> <rezybleezx> 🙁
<ubptgbot> <Aaaaaaaaaaaaaabk> @Lu La, 👍
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Man bot
<ubptgbot> <rezybleezx> Solenya
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Botman
<ubptgbot> <Aaaaaaaaaaaaaabk> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/L7bXIoUv.webp
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @David_Gamiz_Jimenez, Thanks, yes his name is Lukas. Our first baby :)
<ubptgbot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> First! Congratulations. Welcome to Secta! XD
<ubptgbot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> A boy... wua!! Welcome Lukas! My baby name is Conan. And make justice to our name XD
<ubptgbot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> You will need this video app near in future... for your health in travel in a car XD
<ubptgbot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> [Edit] First! Congratulations. Welcome to the Secta! XD
<ubptgbot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> [Edit] A boy ... wua! Welcome Lukas! My baby's name is Conan. And he make justice to its name XD
<ubptgbot> <JetPereira> My BQ 4.5 on Ubuntu Touch 16.04 is fine.
<ubptgbot> <JetPereira> (Video, 88s) https://irc.ubports.com/AoHHuYY6.mp4
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> congratulations.
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> @JetPereira
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> youtubes?
<ubptgbot> <JetPereira> nop
<ubptgbot> <JetPereira> Notícia yet
<ubptgbot> <JetPereira> Not yet
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox did you hit the wrong button again? :D
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> We are live! http://youtu.be/wdJNrVC027I
<ubptgbot> <JetPereira> Oh! Thanks
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @mariogrip, Question: will there be a stripped down version of UT that'll run on low end devices, like Android Go?
<ubptgbot> <delijati> will google invest in ubports like in KaiOS ;)
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @VeryOriginalUsername, Aquaris phones are rather low end (1 GB RAM), so is there a need?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @VeryOriginalUsername, There are now two competitors in that space
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And both of them are owned or funded by Google
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @NotKit, More like low storage
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> KaiOS and Android Go
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> I meant
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Are there still devices shipping with 8GB of flash?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> a lot i guess
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> 16GB is fairly comfortable
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> My oldie has 4 so xd
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> at least, in terms of cheap phones
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @VeryOriginalUsername, Well, that might not be a terribly great candidate
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @delijati, we are probobly too much competition for them tbh :P
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I mean with a 4GB data partition you'd have about 1GB free when all is said and done
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> What do you have on Android?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> 2gigs data part, 1.2 system
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well we need to fix the rootfs size, regardless of devices we support
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Had to take out cups for the time being, overshot the cache partition size
<ubptgbot> <abhishek_01> when UT for halium will be fixed ? :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> when it's fixed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> nice troll question on YT
<ubptgbot> <abhishek_01> @dohbee, thats a genuine question ..
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's been answered at least five times already
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> OTA-4 is the highest priority. If people want to fix it they can, we won't stop them
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But we're working on OTA-4
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> just add a URL alias
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so all the links will work
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ubports.com/sponsors exists
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> why go to mcdonald's when there's burger king
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Why go to burger king when there's mcdonald's
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Why go to either when you can make a burg
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> why make a burger when so many other people already made burgers
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> why breathe, when everyone else has already done it
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> stop being offtopic here 😆
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's on topic because it's the current discussion in the Q&A :)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> lol
<ubptgbot> <HenryOne> What about this? https://twitter.com/Mariogrip/status/987788101387997185
<ubptgbot> <amolith> I love the summary you gave @mariogrip
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I was distracted while trying not to breathe with a burger in my mouth 😆
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack apps can already do custom notification sounds, btw
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @HenryOne, With cooperation with 1+ or a typical Halium port?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> make sure you follow GPDR too
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Flohack don't worry, you're doing it perfectly well :)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Yes thats true. But I think not many apps use this
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @advocatux, Thx 😅
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, nor do they change the LED color
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Speaking of that, I would love to have green and blue LED alternating if both a message has arrived and Bluetooth is on
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> wot
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> why would bluetooth matter there
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Because a blue LED is always nice if bluetooth is on, at least if its visible for search ;)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Bluetooth isn't visible unless the screen is not though
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> [Edit] Bluetooth isn't visible unless the screen is on though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> huh
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Lemme request silly features ;)
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/ZjCEUvXz.mp4
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i wonder if browser issue is because of seccomp too
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @dohbee, nope, libpng segfaults
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> recompiling what?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Mir on Mir action
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We're just going to accept that sentence as fact now
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> ^^
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Sounds kinky
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @mariogrip your Internet connection is amazing today \o/
<ubptgbot> <abhishek_01> full desktop is working, with few crashes on mir
<ubptgbot> <abhishek_01> qtmir
<ubptgbot> <HenryOne> 18.04 rebase!
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> !praise_vanyasem
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's not summer in the south
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, damn
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (it is now acceptable to spam this once per person for the next 10 minutes)
<ubptgbot> <HenryOne> [Edit] When 18.04? ETA!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @mariogrip @neothethird @Flohack great Q&A !!
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> nice Q&A!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> thx!
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> @vanyasem Do you have a link you can share or something for the Arch port of unity8?
<ubptgbot> <abhishek_01> @peternerlich, @unity8_port-notes
<ubptgbot> <abhishek_01> @peternerlich, [Edit] @unity8_port_notes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @peternerlich, he's away on vacation until end of next week. there is @unity8_port_notes though
<ubptgbot> <abhishek_01> @abhishek_01, and as i said
<ubptgbot> <matv1> actually, that comment in the hangout live chat was a good point. A QR scanner seems a pretty core app for a phone
<ubptgbot> <matv1> but the Tagger app hasnt been ported to Xenial
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it has
<ubptgbot> <matv1> it has? i didnt find it in the store
<ubptgbot> <matv1> lets look again
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, sort of. someone rebuilt it in the app dev channel, but hasn't taken over ownership exactly, so it's not uploaded to the store
<ubptgbot> <matv1> ah
<ubptgbot> <matv1> do you know if it works?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i haven't tried it. someone said it does
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> @Xray2000 must be in it.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @dohbee with the app dev channel you mean the telegram channel?
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @advocatux, Does is this membership requirement also apply for the Ubuntu 16.04 showcase? Myself and a few others been doing some work for it but We’ve never applied for any direct membership other then using/following the project.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @AlexanderPlaza, Nope
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The membership is formal (legal) membership in the Foundation Board of Trustees
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @UniversalSuperBox, Ahh that makes sense.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @matv1, Yes
<ubptgbot> <matv1> what is the exact channel name?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Ah no, it was in the open store channel
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @matv1 I've been testing Tagger for xenial and works fine
<ubptgbot> <matv1> but recompiled right?
<ubptgbot> <matv1> I am seeing it is mostly cpp
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> If you want to try it it's on the OpenStore group for testing now
<ubptgbot> <matv1> Great. I do. whats that link please?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> https://open-store.io/telegram
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> uAdblock is out for xenial! :D https://open-store.io/app/uadblock.mariogrip
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mariogrip, :D
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mariogrip, I like this
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> \o/
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> :D
<ubptgbot> <Jakob> @mariogrip, Thank you very much. Some webpages with apps were unreadable since xenial. The next quick hit this evening - since the xenial compiled tagger (dev)...
#ubports 2018-07-01
<ubptgbot> <Electro_capibara> @mariogrip, 😀👍
<ubptgbot> Cognifly was added by: Cognifly
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> @JetPereira, How to arrange 3 icon in row on home scope?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @abhishek_01, There was an entire section on that called "Ivan's questions"
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Let me find a link
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Fwd from vanyasem: https://youtu.be/PEgIKstkTQE?t=38m47s
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, Wow that's cute :3 i was asleep at the time of the Q&A, i guess i missed something :P
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Thank you ^.^
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Ivan the great!
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Can,t wait to see unity8 running on arch 😃
<ubptgbot> <abhishek_01> @vanyasem, I joined late, i got the notification late, so i missed the entire section :P
<ubptgbot> <abhishek_01> @abhishek_01, Last time
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> Sound recorder error problem in
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> [Edit] Sound recorder error problem in recording (16.04)
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> WiFi automaticaly turning ON when enabling  data. Any one having this problem (16.04)
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> You should report bugs to our bug tracker
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Posting them randomly in the chat doesn't help
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> I did it for other error couple of days. But not showing up in search results (GitHub)
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> [Edit] I did it for other error couple of days ago. But not showing up in search results (GitHub)
<ubptgbot> <paletuco> Fwd from paletuco: just in case you don't  know this project https://twitter.com/konstatuomio/status/1013028622238732290 I'm not a professional developer so I don't konw if these could help the project or not....
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @paletuco, This is offtop and unrelated
<ubptgbot> <paletuco> ok...
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Check @UBports_pi to learn why isn't this related to UT in any way
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> https://t.me/UBports_pi/810
<ubptgbot> <paletuco> I already knew that it seems that ubports and halium needs an android kernel and android drivers instead of a standard linux kernel. I was talking about the knowledge of konstakang project  even if it's not directly related wiht ubports and halium.  I apologize myseflf again it was offtopic and unrelated
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Ubuntu Touch doesn't need the Android kernel itself, it just needs it on many android devices that are not supported by mainline Linux. The raspberry Pi is supported by mainline, so no android kernel is needed there.
<ubptgbot> <paletuco> @JBBgameich, I think I also already knew that. Perhaps Konstakang project is just another project not directly related  with UBPorts and halium. Perhaps they have other issues and problems https://twitter.com/scas/status/1013038410477514752 https://twitter.com/konstatuomio/status/1013048107502841856
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> How to tag the error in GitHub
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Users can't tag
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @advocatux, I assume he asks how to create an issue
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Oh, maybe, but I've seen many people asking why they can't tag their issues
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> They can ask me to do so ^.^
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> I'm usually glad to help
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> :)
<ubptgbot> <paletuco> @JBBgameich, thanks for the anser
<ubptgbot> <paletuco> @JBBgameich, [Edit] thanks for all the answers :)
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> @JBBgameich, konstakang? Wat
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @Cognifly !!! Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Cognifly> @Bolly, Thank you very much
<ubptgbot> Green was added by: Green
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Green !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> @Cognifly, youre welcome
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> In How many days next rc update is available?
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @John_athan, Every week a new RC is out!
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> Exact date?
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> [Edit] Exact date? This week
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @John_athan, Idk... @mariogrip ?
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> Shall I update through phone or ubports installer
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> Just as info a frend of me from Belgium,  like to sell his Oneplus One, the device is into a verry good conditions not brake's or anything. He like to have 100 euro plus shipping cost for it. For other info you can contact me
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @John_athan, get a lower resolution device?
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> Is there a way to force the new browser to serve up proper desktop pages, by default, instead of weird mobile pages? eg: Gmail, Reddit, etc.
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> Bonus question: is the new browser unable to log into Facebook? I couldn't get it to log me in.
<ubptgbot> <Pgcor> Does the ubports installer need internet connection to install on a device?
<ubptgbot> <Pgcor> I suppose yes, am I right?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Pgcor, Yes he needs to download stuff
<ubptgbot> <Pgcor> Much stuff, or only some MB's ?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Approx 400MB root file system, and a few MB device stuff
<ubptgbot> <Pgcor> Ooooook, thx 💪
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Ok its 603837392 bytes root fs xD
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @ronnietucker, the old browser in xenial has this feature, it doesn't seem to work in yhe new though
<ubptgbot> f0rZzZ was added by: f0rZzZ
<ubptgbot> Daien was added by: Daien
<ubptgbot> <Daien> Hello!
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Hi
<ubptgbot> <f0rZzZ> Hello everybody. I have such a problem: Nexus 4 (mako), I try to install Ubuntu through your application (Win 10x64) and just nothing happens. ADB drivers are installed. The phone is not detected at the beginning of the program, but when I manually select the model I want, I go to the next page, where I ask to enter the bootloader. B
<ubptgbot> ut it is already active and there are no further actions from the program.
<ubptgbot> <Daien> Hope that the old device can be supported.
<ubptgbot> <f0rZzZ> @Daien, It is supported
<ubptgbot> <f0rZzZ> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/lx3pvr86.png
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> There are people in the welcome group to assist with UT installation: https://t.me/WelcomePlus
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi @f0rZzZ & Daien, welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @f0rZzZ please, come to the Install group where we can help you
<ubptgbot> <f0rZzZ> @advocatux, can u to give me link?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Fwd from Ingo_FP_Angel: There are people in the welcome group to assist with UT installation: https://t.me/WelcomePlus
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @f0rZzZ ^
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @John_athan, Is your name Aravind or King?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @wayneoutthere, Both, I am guessing. It is rather tiresome
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Yessir
<ubptgbot> <Daien> Any old phone can use? pls
<ubptgbot> <Daien> Not Nexus phone.
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Daien, There is a list of supported devices
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Any random phone won't do
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> why old though? I guess porting for at least relatively new device is better idea since more people can get it
<ubptgbot> <Daien> The older devices can run smoothly and represent better systems.
<ubptgbot> <Daien> New and old parallel.
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> well, if you have 2 GB RAM or more, maybe
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> but it needs to be ported anyway, so add development effort here
<ubptgbot> <Getrooted009> What are the apps everyone uses the most on ubuntu touch?
<ubptgbot> <Getrooted009> Is telegram workin on ubuntu touch?
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> Did anyone experience this problem: I'm on 16.04/devel (2018-06-23/2) and when I check for updates, the updater app on the phone says there are updates. But then fails to download them with a "file not found" error complaining about a non-existent /android/cache/recovery.
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> In fact, in /android/cache I only have a lost+found folder, nothing else.
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @Getrooted009, Yes - there is a client by the core team
<ubptgbot> <Getrooted009> @unknown, When i install telegram last time it was not working
<ubptgbot> DJKristy was added by: DJKristy
<ubptgbot> <Getrooted009> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/jxeK2imH.webp
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> Telegram works for me
<ubptgbot> <Getrooted009> @unknown, [Edit] When i installed telegram last time it was not working
<ubptgbot> <Getrooted009> Does SoundCloud has any app for ubuntu touch?
<ubptgbot> <Getrooted009> Or any 3rd party SoundCloud app for ubuntu touch?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> No their used to be a scope but after 16.04 scopes are in a weird not working place.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @PhoenixLandPirate, Scopes are fine
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Up
<ubptgbot> <Getrooted009> (Sticker, 512x361) https://irc.ubports.com/Y11hn1Dv.webp
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @UniversalSuperBox, What
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But the SoundCloud API changed recently, it seems.
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Maybe scopes need to be recompiled for 16.04?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I remember seeing one of the scopes working, but it took ages to load, so I was unsure of what was happening with scopes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> There was a webapp
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Yes but I don't believe that worked in the background, unlike the scope
<HelloBeer> Hello everyone ! I just read an article about ubuntu-phone. I have a samsung SM-G630FZ and I am interested in installing ubuntu on it. Does anyone already tried with this (kind of) model ? And is there a high probability that the installation fail ? because I cannot afford to not have a phone for too many days. Thanks
<ubptgbot> theujjwalsingh was added by: theujjwalsingh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @PhoenixLandPirate, Scopes don't work in background either
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @HelloBeer, It is not a currently supported device
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> can we make some kind of bot to answer "can I install Ubuntu Touch on device X?"? :)
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> (but this makes me wonder if there is a way to make it more compatible with "random Android phone")
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @NotKit, halium
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> I know, but Halium requires quite a lot (being able to build custom kernel, patched minimal Android, etc)
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> there could be made a custom version that e. g. sacrifices LXC container and AppArmor and patches upstart, but hard to say how feasiable would that be
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> [Edit] there could be made a custom version that e. g. sacrifices LXC container and AppArmor and patches upstart, but hard to say how feasible would that be
<ubptgbot> <tydell> Is there a possibility to force synchronization contacts with google account via cli? I am not sure if synchro on my device fails or not.
<HelloBeer> Oh ok, thanks
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @dohbee, I remember listening to SoundCloud in the background using the scope, I don't think I could close the scope, but I could use apps, and put the screen off and still listen
<dhasenan> I'm trying to make an HTML5 clickable app, and my desktop is using Ubuntu 18.04. When I run `clickable --desktop`, I get an error: libGL error: No matching fbConfigs or visuals found  libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast. Anyone know how to fix this, or failing that, how I can directly access the
<dhasenan> ...docker instance to investigate / fix?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Please, stop. Thank you
<ubptgbot> Patrick was added by: Patrick
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Hi @theujjwalsingh & Patrick, welcome!!! Take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started !! There are  language focus groups too.
<ubptgbot> <Patrick> Hey is ubports running on the Bq m10 FHD good? And Are the 2GB Ram enough?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Yes it works pretty well on it
<ubptgbot> asierurbi was added by: asierurbi
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> hello all, i have a technical question, lets see if anyone can help me
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> i have two nexus 5 with ubports installed
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> i would like to create an image of one of them, and restore this image into the second device
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> is it possible?
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> which steps should i follow?
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> thanks in advance ☺
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Yes its possible
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> 1) Install the second one as usual
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> 2) Boot into recovery on the source, and connect with usb
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> adb pull the following 2 folders: /data/system-data and /data/user-data
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> adb push those folders onto the target
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Depending on the data size this might take a while
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> great @Flohack
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> thank you very much!
<t-ask> Hi, I'm about to flash my Nexus 5 mist ubports. is 16.04/devel ok to use? Or better rc?
<t-ask> or better said is devel or rc a rolling release?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @t-ask, RC is a little bit more conservative option than devel, but close enough. About if it's OK or not it depends of what you're going to use your phone for
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @t-ask, [Edit] RC is a little bit more conservative option than devel, but close enough. About if it's OK or not it depends on what you're going to use your phone for
<t-ask> advocatux: Well, as Arch user I thought it might be ok using the 16.xx one even if not everything is working 100%. Otherwise I expect that devel or rc should be fairly close to stable
<t-ask> I wonder why it is 16... is it a version from 2016?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> It's a LTS release
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> It's supported until April, 2021
<t-ask> I see, but there is no image of this year? Or do I just don't need it? (ubports installer)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I don't know what exactly you mean, sorry. Xenial (16.04) is the current image for this year, so to speak
<t-ask> oh, I found the FAQ
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> This is a necessary and easier step to try to go to 18.04 eventuallly
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Right, it's better explain there lol
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] Right, it's better explained there lol
<t-ask> To use it with a display I need a USB/HDMI cable?
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> i have another problem :S
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> i have installed ubports 15.04 rc
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> installed dekko 2 0.1.5 and the main inbox does not contain the inbox emails of my mail account
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> i installed dekko 2 0.1.6, that on the other phone i have worked as solution
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> but now it does not 😭
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> i am using nexus 5 phone
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> any idea of what could i do to solve this issue?
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> thanks as always :D
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @t-ask, Ubuntu as such does not have rolling releases, but our OTAs will update certain things from time to time
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> How can I change the hostname of a ubuntu-phone? Editing the etc/hostname is the easiest way, but how does it work in terminal?
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> $ sudo hostnamectl set-hostname NEW_HOSTNAME
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Does not work?
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Also congrats the group is now 1,600 members!
<ubptgbot> <UlrikeSoltau> @asierurbi, you will find your today's messages below, in the "intelligent folder", if you marked that and all in the folder below, which should have the name which you gave your account. The general inbox does not work
<ubptgbot> <gab11010> hi I just installed ubports rc 4 frieza and made the system writable to install some packages, but I´m getting this error about not having space. … E: You don't have enough free space in /var/cache/apt/archives/. … Does someone have a clue?
<ubptgbot> Hakan Can was added by: Hakan Can
#ubports 2020-06-22
<hallyn> Izaic - interesting, thanks.  I guess mine is just bad
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> Is it possible to resize their  keyboard especially in landscape
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> +
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> ?
<ubptgbot> <Kaptainzer0> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/eKa5bEnB.png
<ubptgbot> <Kaptainzer0> Oh man sorry about the lantern Screw up.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Kaptainzer0 [Oh man sorry about the lantern Screw up.], you can delete your own messages, btw :)
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Is there a way to install anbox for testing on the pinephone yet?
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Or do I have to build the kernel with the flags myself?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know, but probably yes
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> I tried the generic install instructions and it complained about a bad kernel
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anbox is very experimental still on the android based phones, and so has not been anywhere near a priority on mainline devices, when there's still so many other things lacking parity
<ubptgbot> Ganvix Gust was added by: Ganvix Gust
<ubptgbot> Zeb was added by: Zeb
<ubptgbot> <dopefish> NetBSD is extremely well supported on the Pinebook Pro but have you guys heard anything about support for the Pinephone? … https://bentsukun.ch/posts/pinebook-pro-netbsd/
<ubptgbot> <dopefish> Apparently Pine64 gave a bunch of the Pinebook Pros to NetBSD’s developers at developer meetup and since that time there has been first class support. I’m not sure how the SOCs compare or if any work is going on in the Pinephone space with NetBSD. If any of you guys have heard anything of the like I’d love to hear more about anything of
<ubptgbot> the sort. :)
<ubptgbot> <lonerider_one> @dopefish [Apparently Pine64 gave a bunch of the Pinebook Pros to NetBSD’s developers at de …], You will probably find more info in a pine64 or NetBSD group. Not really on topic here.
<ubptgbot> <dopefish> @lonerider_one [You will probably find more info in a pine64 or NetBSD group. Not really on topi …], People talked about the OpenSuse port in here.
<ubptgbot> <lonerider_one> Sure, but you probably wont get much info here.
<ubptgbot> <lonerider_one> And it's still off topic
<ubptgbot> <dopefish> They’re both different systems. I’m asking if anyone else has heard anything related. Chill.
<ubptgbot> <lonerider_one> I am chill. I'm just trying to direct you to somewhere you might get an answer.
<ubptgbot> <lonerider_one> Do with it what you will.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @dohbee [and otherwise, nobody has written any native app to do video calling yet], You are right. But jitsi meet works browser only. That would be a start. Audio already works.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> I am curious if video works on pinephone with jitsi...
<ubptgbot> thepersonnotfound was added by: thepersonnotfound
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> Anyone working on towards integrating next cloud for contacts mails and photos as an alternative for Google photos for UT?
<ubptgbot> <arthurabdulin> @dohbee [chromium for linux doesn't support running on top of android, and qtwebengine is …], Got it thanks for the reply
<ubptgbot> Horst Stamm was added by: Horst Stamm
<ubptgbot> docjuhnk was added by: docjuhnk
<ubptgbot> <docjuhnk> Hi everyone! … A quick question: Whenever someone tries to call me on my FP2 they get a message that I am currently unavailable. I receive a message about the missed call - also without delay. … Also I cannot really change the settings for call forwarding. … I have a feeling this happens since the OTA-12 update. … Is anyone experiencing
<ubptgbot> similar issues?
<ubptgbot> Yaropolk Belousov was added by: Yaropolk Belousov
<ubptgbot> Pili_P was added by: Pili_P
<ubptgbot> <Pili_P> Hey, just to know, how hard is it to port UBport to an unsupported phone ? (samsung a5 2016)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @docjuhnk [Hi everyone! … A quick question: Whenever someone tries to call me on my FP2 they …], To be sure you would have to insert the sim into another phone where you can verify that no call forwarding is set or reset all things, or maybe via the maintenance page of your carrier, if you could do it from there. In general we changed not
<ubptgbot> hing to lower parts of the Android container that receives calls, so its very unlikely it broke
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @Pili_P [Hey, just to know, how hard is it to port UBport to an unsupported phone ? (sams …], Hello, is your device Treble enabled? If yes, you can port Halium to it.
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @Pili_P [Hey, just to know, how hard is it to port UBport to an unsupported phone ? (sams …], [Edit] Hello, is your device Treble enabled? If yes, you can port Halium to it and use UBPorts GSI
<ubptgbot> <Pili_P> @Anghirrim [Hello, is your device Treble enabled? If yes, you can port Halium to it and use …], What is Treble ?
<ubptgbot> <Pili_P> @Anghirrim [Hello, is your device Treble enabled? If yes, you can port Halium to it and use …], [Edit] How do I check that ?
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Ah bah je me disais bien que ton pseudo me parlait. 😁
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> [Edit] @Pili_P  Ah bah je me disais bien que ton pseudo me parlait. 😁
<ubptgbot> <Pili_P> @Anghirrim [@Pili_P  Ah bah je me disais bien que ton pseudo me parlait. 😁], Le monde des custom rom est petit 💁
<ubptgbot> <docjuhnk> @Flohack [To be sure you would have to insert the sim into another phone where you can ver …], Hi Florian, thanks for the answer. I'll check for that. … I have already tested turn call forwarding off via phone. So far to no lastinh results: It was possible to call me once or twice, but when I went to system settings, the error reoccured.
<ubptgbot>  That's why I suspected it's git something to do with ubuntu touch. … I'll check again when I get the chance and let you know.
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> @Pili_P [Le monde des custom rom est petit 💁], speak english please. я тоже могу на своем родном языке писать, но зачем?
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @Pili_P [Le monde des custom rom est petit 💁], Yep. … Back to English, you can check on Internet or on @phh Github
<ubptgbot> <Pili_P> @Anghirrim [Yep. … Back to English, you can check on Internet or on @phh Github], It's a telegram group ?
<ubptgbot> <Pili_P> I found this, is it what you're talking about ? https://www.xda-developers.com/project-treble-android-oreo/
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> treble_experimentations/README.md at master · phhusson/treble_experimentations · GitHub … https://github.com/phhusson/treble_experimentations/blob/master/README.md
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> He's on /e/ channels as well.
<ubptgbot> <Pili_P> @Anghirrim [He's on /e/ channels as well.], Perfect, thanks, I'try that when I have a moment :)
<ubptgbot> <mrbongocat> @vtsoft [speak english please. я тоже могу на своем родном языке писать, но зачем?], Я тоже могу
<ubptgbot> <mrbongocat> Really why.
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Home · phhusson/treble_experimentations Wiki · GitHub … https://github.com/phhusson/treble_experimentations/wiki
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @Pili_P
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @vtsoft [speak english please. я тоже могу на своем родном языке писать, но зачем?], Even to say hello quickly?
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @vtsoft [speak english please. я тоже могу на своем родном языке писать, но зачем?], [Edit] Even to say hello quickly? 😁
<ubptgbot> <Pili_P> Damn, it isn't there... So no UBports for this phone ?
<ubptgbot> <Pili_P> I don't feel confident enough to try building by myself, so I think I'll have to wait untill this phone is dead to try UBports...
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Unless a native port... No
<ubptgbot> <Pili_P> And I guess native ports requires much more experience in the domain ?
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Yes, I think so
<ubptgbot> <Pili_P> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/odraYCdz.webp
<ubptgbot> <Yaropolk Belousov> (Photo, 624x654) https://irc.ubports.com/1H0uGnp2.png @cypressforexfxt … https://t.me/joinchat/SfaOTkdzfH2I5WCsp9l-jw
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> hi there, i have kind of bricked my oneplus 1, after flashing it’s stuck here (it won’t boot into recovery mode):
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> (Photo, 956x1276) https://irc.ubports.com/UAAAsRv0.png
<ubptgbot> <dopefish> @Ajay Sahu [Anyone working on towards integrating next cloud for contacts mails and photos a …], That would be nice. Currently on my iPhone I’m using ActiveSync Exchange on my self-hosted webserver to send & receive email from my my email server, to sync contacts, notes, calendars, ect... but a similar solution would be very nice on Ubun
<ubptgbot> tu Touch.
<ubptgbot> <dopefish> @Ajay Sahu [Anyone working on towards integrating next cloud for contacts mails and photos a …], [Edit] That would be nice. Currently on my iPhone I’m using ActiveSync Exchange on my self-hosted webserver to send & receive email from my email server, to sync contacts, notes, calendars, ect... but a similar solution would be very nice on
<ubptgbot> Ubuntu Touch.
<ubptgbot> <WiFuu> hello how are you friends
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Ajay Sahu [Anyone working on towards integrating next cloud for contacts mails and photos a …], Afaik nope, it was discussed before but the problem is the lack of manpower.. anyone who is interested in this could help with it. You are more than welcome :)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> https://ubports.com/foundation/sponsors
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Donations are always welcome
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> @malditobastardo [Afaik nope, it was discussed before but the problem is the lack of manpower.. an …], Thanks ... I am working towards making UT sustainable will put more developers to work.., since i belong India budget and manpower isn't an issue, i want to discuss prospecting for business use case with the concerned person or communi
<ubptgbot> ty who are open for discussion
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> We are working towards converting budget phone companies like xiaomi, realme, oppo, vivo, one plus etc as reusable.. Phones will are major functions and development with UT to make it sustainable and commercial
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> The good thing about Chinese phones are that they are quite affordable, the bad thing is that.. They have 3rd class softwares and OS majorly copied from ios and since privacy has become a major concern especially among business class.. UT has huge potential to tap the privacy concerned business customer segment
<ubptgbot> <Soscat House> On pine phone, dev channel, Morph running desktop mode, I can see video of others in a jitsi video call.  Camera and mic from phone not working (although this is a pinephone issue in general, not specific to jitsi).
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> does torch light work with UT? (on oneplus 1) ?
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Soscat House [On pine phone, dev channel, Morph running desktop mode, I can see video of other …], Cool. That sounds like there is some hope of getting jitsi working on other phones too in the near future.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Federica Galli [does torch light work with UT? (on oneplus 1) ?], There is two device classes. Some use Utorch app. Some use a torch in battery indicator. Not sure about your device though.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Federica Galli [does torch light work with UT? (on oneplus 1) ?], I believe it should work. Check the battery indicator panel
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @Danfro [There is two device classes. Some use Utorch app. Some use a torch in battery in …], ok thanks, i don’t see anything in the battery indicator
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> i will check utorch
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @Javacookies [I believe it should work. Check the battery indicator panel], you are right! it’s there and it works 👍👍 thanks!
<ubptgbot> <thebenius> Hey i am just about to buy new headphones. Do bluetooth headphones work well with UT?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> sadly it varies on each headset/speaker … for example, it has problems with my JBL Go but works well on my Sony SBH-20
<ubptgbot> <thebenius> Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think just streaming audio might work well, but switching between a2dp and hfp/hsp profiles does not work well
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @bendoverboi [Hello. Guy with a one plus 6t. I saw a guy make a gsi guide but it requires Linu …], Hey, if you still want it - there is build by erfan
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> And I've made guide for flashing, because official didn't work for me :/
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> [Edit] And I've made guide for flashing, because official didn't work for me :/ … all links are there: https://github.com/ubports/porting-notes/wiki/OnePlus-6(t)-(fajita---enchilada)
<ubptgbot> <Sam Hanna> @Federica Galli [does torch light work with UT? (on oneplus 1) ?], I works on mine
<ubptgbot> <Jaymz665> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/xz9ckVYf.png Good day to all.  There is a question regarding "teleports" the application is very good and it helped me a lot.  With the help of different bots, I can receive notifications that are not available (not yet available) in the morph browser.  But now, I was faced with a minor nuisance,
<ubptgbot>  it is not critical, but it forces me to make "extra movements".  I am attaching 2 screenshots showing the lack of functions.  Can this be fixed?
<ubptgbot> <Jaymz665> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/6RidZIM3.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i can't read cyrillic so not sure exactly what you mean other than the `/cancel` apparently not being a link in teleports
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but teleports doesn't have 100% parity with official telegram app yet, indeed
<ubptgbot> <Jaymz665> @dohbee [i can't read cyrillic so not sure exactly what you mean other than the /cancel a …], yes these are links "Вперед" this is a button to go to the next video
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Jaymz665 [yes these are links "Вперед" this is a button to go to the next video], you can report an issue about it at https://gitlab.com/ubports/apps/teleports
<ubptgbot> <Jaymz665> Ок
<ubptgbot> <bendoverboi> @mrcyjanek [And I've made guide for flashing, because official didn't work for me :/ … all lin …], I just sadly don't have a linux running PC. I don't exactly have the HDD storage either. I gave my wd 750GB to my brother.
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @bendoverboi [I just sadly don't have a linux running PC. I don't exactly have the HDD storage …], Oh okay
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> So you are running under windows?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> I think that if you would grab fastboot.exe and adb.exe and it should work
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> As I don't do any linux-specific things there
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> If you want to do this now, I can help
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Ajay Sahu [Anyone working on towards integrating next cloud for contacts mails and photos a …], There is a cloud UT group that you might like to join
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> @Stereofont [There is a cloud UT group that you might like to join], Thanks do you have the links also i wanted to discuss commercial purpose usage whom should be the right person / group to contact?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Ajay Sahu [Thanks do you have the links also i wanted to discuss commercial purpose usage w …], I imagine the UBports Foundation directly, if there are licensing proposals
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ajay Sahu [The good thing about Chinese phones are that they are quite affordable, the bad …], The thing about those Chinese phones is that they are not really sustainable, and materials aren't ethically sourced.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Ajay Sahu [Thanks do you have the links also i wanted to discuss commercial purpose usage w …], I am not in it. Hopefully someone who is will drop by and add you
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ajay Sahu [Thanks ... I am working towards making UT sustainable will put more developers t …], I suppose it depends on what your intent is here. If you just want to start a business and pay people to work on tasks for Ubuntu Touch, you can just do that
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> @dohbee [The thing about those Chinese phones is that they are not really sustainable, an …], As far as i know xiaomi has got good hardware, i have tested it..rest i have to see that.. My prime focus is mostly on Xiaomi and one plus .. Rest will see later
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @UBports_cloudsters is the group
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> having decently performing hardware, and having sustainable/ethical hardware, are not the same thing, though :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> for the latter, you might want to talk to the fairphone people, and see the difficulties and troubles they deal with to find better sourcing for their hardware, and building a repairable device
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> @dohbee [having decently performing hardware, and having sustainable/ethical hardware, ar …], True and i agree with you, but you see Inorder to start things.. And have a market testing.. That's a good idea.. Ethical hardware Is something we can see once market testing is done.. And have feedbacks..
<ubptgbot> dark_noob was added by: dark_noob
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> @dohbee [I suppose it depends on what your intent is here. If you just want to start a bu …], In coming Weeks, we are building a portal, so that ppl can give their old xiaomi phones or who are willing to volunteer in testing... We will take care of testing it across all xiaomi devices then will collect data on improvements or faulty lin
<ubptgbot> es, here in India resource both human and overall is low.. And we have good quality developers here.. Initially all essential apps will be developed for business professionals and Then i am looking forwards for a licencing model..
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> With community and UB ports intrest lines
<ubptgbot> Gopi15 was added by: Gopi15
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, Ubuntu Touch is not at feature/functionality parity with Android or iOS. Just getting ports working on more devices won't really change that either.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's a lot that needs to be done in the core system to get there, and we of course need developers for that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> for UBports Foundation to be able to pay developers, it needs lots of donations, steadily and reliably
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> @dohbee [well, Ubuntu Touch is not at feature/functionality parity with Android or iOS. J …], I know.. and i understand that.. But with anbox  isolated android apps can run in container environment
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anbox is not fully functional and is still very experimental
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there are many things that just won't work in it. it also needs developers
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> @dohbee [there's a lot that needs to be done in the core system to get there, and we of c …], Let's discuss over it.. I'll take care of the development part and will add network for you guys, just need to understand the core vision and tech stuff that you are having in mind
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ajay Sahu [Let's discuss over it.. I'll take care of the development part and will add netw …], what do you mean by "development" exactly though? porting to other android devices?
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> @dohbee [what do you mean by "development" exactly though? porting to other android devic …], No.. Development as in developing the core OS, UT,  Testing and porting is a separate thing that we will keep on doing side by side..
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's not an easy thing to just dive into without lots of experience, and knowing what's going on there already. random android devs won't be able to do much, if anything, in the UT side.
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> Yeah. Ubuntu touch's code is a bit of a beast.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there are hundreds of repos, multiple languages and build systems, etc…
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> No, won't put random android devs into it you guys give a KT And your vision coz.. I have some commercial vision to it..bringing in required coders for its work isn't much of a problem here..
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> So your saying you'd pay for developers to work on ubuntu touch?
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> @dohbee [there are hundreds of repos, multiple languages and build systems, etc…], That we will dive into step by step..
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> Why not just donate to ubports so they can hire the people they need?
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> @Izaic [So your saying you'd pay for developers to work on ubuntu touch?], Yes..
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> The biggest problem for them is funding... If they had more funding they could probably find the people they need.
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> That's the reason the pinephone community editions were made, to help raise money for the various projects
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> @Izaic [Why not just donate to ubports so they can hire the people they need?], Coz I'll hire ppl in india, its cost effective if needed some donations can be made.. The currency diffrence is more.. Further if market testing and market research and use case is made early stage funding can be granted easily
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> With pine phone a set of problem is solved which is in line with your vision, with custom UT ROM s a certain different set of problem can be solved.. Which is in my understanding a much bigger problem
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> The UBportsCommunity, or UBports is a charitable Foundation under the German law (gemeinnützige rechtsfähige Stiftung des bürgerlichen Rechts), whose mission is to support the collaborative development of Ubuntu Touch and to promote the widespread use of UT. from https://ubports.com/foundation/ubports-foundation
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the goal of Ubuntu Touch (UT) is to be the "perfect personal phone operating system," with respect for freedom and privacy, is developer friendly and secure, and supports convergence. which UBports community maintains and develops
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> Here software is a major problem in xiaomi, one plus phones, they are prone to data breach and hacking.. The problem is in whole of Asia and India is the biggest consumer or Chinese phones especially xiaomi.. With current situation the govt Is looking for some reliable and secure OS for data protection which is affordable.. The same use
<ubptgbot>  case is with business ppl tere
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> Here
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> @dohbee [the goal of Ubuntu Touch (UT) is to be the "perfect personal phone operating sys …], Great to hear that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> even with UT there are still unresolvable security issues in phones that were built as android devices and must run ancient kernels with proprietary binaries for drivers
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and there are no firmware updates for the ancient bluetooth/wireless chips, that have security vulnerabilities
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> Okay all these problems shall be addressed.. We Will look into things one by one.. Good quality development community and funding is something important.. Donations are good.. I don't doubt it.. But i believe Its not sustainable.. In longer runs.. Also an Os Like this needs public appreciation and lime light here Hardly anyone knows abo
<ubptgbot> ut UT, so again some commercial lines shall be looked into
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think you're thinking about the business model concepts wrong. UBports is a non-profit organization. it is not a business that sales things for profit
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> growth and sustainability are not the same thing
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> Sailfish os has got a decent business market, even Kai os has got they were solving those problems and thus have certain commercial segment to it.. UT has. Its own use case and will impact a lot of ppl
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> sailfish OS for the most part is based on the same libhybris base as ubuntu touch so suffers from a lot of the same issues (proprietary kernel blobs etc.) despite being a commercial endeavour
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> @dohbee [i think you're thinking about the business model concepts wrong. UBports is a no …], Right i agree.. I think the best way could be licencing.. For third party companies.. Like if I have one and i am using it.. I shall pay a certain X amount to UB foundation
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> So that they can carry out their mission and vision
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Ubuntu Touch is open source. Though, the Ubuntu trademarks are not free to use
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> @dohbee [Ubuntu Touch is open source. Though, the Ubuntu trademarks are not free to use], Yes, i know.. Let's discuss in detail I'll draft a plan for the same, then you guys let me know.. about tour thoughts
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> I have seen brilliant open source projects in Linux.. But they all suffer some sort of issues sometimes financial sometimes with team sometimes with philosophy, the idea should be *if you have something, show it to the word, have a value for it, getting commercial or non commercial is a choice and part of vision, "
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (i am not a member of the board)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if only it were that easy
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (if it were that easy, none of us would be worried about money ever again)
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> *something great, show it to they world *", typo errors
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> @dohbee [(if it were that easy, none of us would be worried about money ever again)], Will sort out those issue.. Have confidence over others
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> Over it
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> @dohbee [(i am not a member of the board)], Okay.. Who are the right ppl, /group, to contact and have discussions?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ajay Sahu [Okay.. Who are the right ppl, /group, to contact and have discussions?], there is a contact via e-mail link on the foundation web site
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> Alright.. I'll drop a mail.. For the same..
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> Cheers guys you are doing a great job!
<ubptgbot> <philmmjr> currently there is a rebranding going on. https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/lomiri-new-name-same-great-unity8-265
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @philmmjr [currently there is a rebranding going on. https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog- …], yes, but that's just for some project names, not Ubuntu Touch nor UBports names
<ubptgbot> <philmmjr> https://ubports.com/foundation/ubports-foundation/foundation-boardmembers
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> Marius right, p
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> ?
<ubptgbot> <philmmjr> Ricardo Mendoza
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> use the e-mail please
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> I have got his telegram contact from the mentioned page..
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> @dohbee [use the e-mail please], Okay..
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> @philmmjr [Ricardo Mendoza], Alright yeah he is there too.
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> I shouldn't contact them on telegram?
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> Each one of them have their telegram addresses
<ubptgbot> <philmmjr> Ricardo has background of Canonical
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> Okay i see..
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> PMing randomly on telegram is not the best method for what you want to do, no
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> @dohbee [PMing randomly on telegram is not the best method for what you want to do, no], True.. I was thinking of giving some initial warm greeting to them on telegram, followed by mail.. Nevertheless I'll go for mails
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> Is everyone out here is from Germany / Swiss.?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> Alright..
<ubptgbot> <philmmjr> Germany
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> 😁
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> Emoji in telegram are way more advanced :P
<ubptgbot> <philmmjr> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/TJdNzS7B.webp
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> emoji in telegram are bloody irritating, cant just type :) for a smiley face
<ubptgbot> androidbrick was added by: androidbrick
<ubptgbot> <Cayoh Delo> (Photo, 514x739) https://irc.ubports.com/eQwsxD0q.png
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> 😁 I like KDE Plasma's ability to spit out emojis with meta + period
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> @PiecerEdd That way no matter was messenger or website i use, i can insert emojis of any type
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> Would be nifty is plasma mobile somehow includes that some day
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> [Edit] Would be nifty if plasma mobile somehow includes that some day
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> hmm... i apparently dont have that ability on KDE plasma...
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> oh do you mean the krunner emoji search?
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> It was added in Plasma 5.18
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> Press meta + period
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> nothing happens for me hehe
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/12/kde-plasma-5-18-makes-it-easier-to-type-emoji
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> @PiecerEdd Prob need to set the binding then in the keyboard settings
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> But i dunnno, offtopic
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> nope, doesnt seem to work for me 😁 ill check my bindings later
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> presumably in plasma mobile itd be part of the keyboard like it is on all other mobile platforms
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> 🐵
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> ubports has an 'emoji' language available for the keyboard, for example (this is also how sailfish does it, android has an 'emoji' button on its keyboard)
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> hmmm yep, found the keybind for emoji picker and it wasnt even switched on! 🤣
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> i usually use KRunner for this but its handy to have that too
<ubptgbot> ethansligar was added by: ethansligar
<ubptgbot> <ethansligar> Hi
<ubptgbot> <ethansligar> Is it possisble to install UBports on the Samsung Galaxy J36V?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ethansligar [Is it possisble to install UBports on the Samsung Galaxy J36V?], https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> I believe that would need to be ported
<ubptgbot> <ethansligar> oof
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> its not as hard as it sounds, if your good at googling things, problem solving, and aren't afraid to try and find solutions you can do it, I started with zero knowledge about porting and I have a Galaxy Note 4 port thats pretty far along, and I help answer questions where I can now
<ubptgbot> <Ganvix Gust> Hello, does anyone here have experience porting halium?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> probably the people in https://t.me/halium generally do ;)
<ubptgbot> <Ganvix Gust> Ok
<ubptgbot> S was added by: S
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Jaymz665 [yes these are links "Вперед" this is a button to go to the next video], Sorry we do not support the bot keyboard and bot links yet...
<ubptgbot> Latonya Thomas was added by: Latonya Thomas
<ubptgbot> <bendoverboi> @mrcyjanek [So you are running under windows?], Haha right now my desktop is dead because of the cpu nuking it's memory controller
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> A nice article on XDA that was published today, about UT and the new GSI project : https://www.xda-developers.com/ubports-gsi-brings-ubuntu-touch-to-any-project-treble-supported-android-device/
<ubptgbot> <floop2> @Steve Kueffer [A nice article on XDA that was published today, about UT and the new GSI project …], Agreed. Good find Steve.
<ubptgbot> <bendoverboi> I really like the project, just not practical or useful to me. If I had a spare device and time I'd be into it
<ubptgbot> <13arz> @Steve Kueffer [Aliexpress, they've got more than  100 available pieces], I tried to search before, and I can't find Nexus 5 in Aliexpress
<ubptgbot> <Rcmaehl> Trying to install the GSI. Having issues doing so with known working device. Here's what I'm doing: … fastboot boot twrp … wipe cache, system, data … install img -> halium-boot.img (https://build.lolinet.com/file/halium/nash/) to /boot via TWRP … install zip -> ubports_GSI_installer_v9.zip via TWRP … restart to system
<ubptgbot> <Ganvix Gust> @Rcmaehl [Trying to install the GSI. Having issues doing so with known working device. Her …], What device?
<ubptgbot> <Rcmaehl> (Photo, 504x68) https://irc.ubports.com/hfpA89ih.png nash, GSI should work fine per Erfanoadbi. 99.9% this is user error on my end... wait there's updated instructions from him in the same channel. I need to flash LOS before flashing halium, not Sprint Stock
<ubptgbot> <Latonya Thomas> (Photo, 369x800) https://irc.ubports.com/i8iA0z6o.png SUPER!
<ubptgbot> <Ganvix Gust> Lol, keep in mind some things that are said to work possibly won't, Ex. Redmi S2 camera and bluetooth.
#ubports 2020-06-23
<ubptgbot> Basshacker98 was added by: Basshacker98
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> out of curiosity, is anyone using this GSI setup on a snapdragon Note 8?
<ubptgbot> sankalp_choudhary was added by: sankalp_choudhary
<ubptgbot> sentot olajide was added by: sentot olajide
<ubptgbot> Robert Karsay was added by: Robert Karsay
<ubptgbot> Jamila Nari was added by: Jamila Nari
<ubptgbot> ScardracS was added by: ScardracS
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> Hi there. I was watching on that list: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/blob/master/CORE_APPS.md and found it's a bit old (for example link of music is broken)
<ubptgbot> <b4thed4wn> @Raj Raunak Kumar [I am not finding Nexsus 5 anywhere.], Have you looked at ebay and amazon?
<ubptgbot> Mick_117 was added by: Mick_117
<ubptgbot> halid_k was added by: halid_k
<ubptgbot> Matvey_nt was added by: Matvey_nt
<ubptgbot> PratyushOfficial was added by: PratyushOfficial
<ubptgbot> <PratyushOfficial> Hi guys
<ubptgbot> Hazards_DE was added by: Hazards_DE
<ubptgbot> <Rob> do you all consider Ub touch on the pine64 evolved enough for the general public? I love to have one but im no programmer
<ubptgbot> <matv1> no, not yet. not as a daily driver. otoh you dont need to be programmer to use one. you'd just need to be prepared for bugs.
<ubptgbot> <Hazards_DE> hey can I use the s9 GSI for my s9+?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Hazards_DE [hey can I use the s9 GSI for my s9+?], sounds like a question more suited to https://t.me/halium :)
<ubptgbot> <Petr> @dohbee [sounds like a question more suited to https://t.me/halium :)], Hello
<ubptgbot> <MikeSheldon> dug out my old BQ phone and started fiddling around with UBPorts stuff again for the first time in a while 🙂  … Just managed to fix stuff on this old post to get Java stuff working: https://forums.ubports.com/topic/4132/getting-java-working-on-ubtouch/13
<ubptgbot> <MikeSheldon> Also figured out a mechanism for providing API keys to the OSM QML map plugin: http://blog.mikeasoft.com/2020/06/22/qt-qml-maps-using-the-osm-plugin-with-api-keys/
<ubptgbot> <sergiusens> nice
<ubptgbot> <MrCoolAndroid> @sergiusens [nice], Argentinian 🇦🇷!!!
<ubptgbot> that_beautifuldream was added by: that_beautifuldream
<ubptgbot> <that_beautifuldream> Hi is there a port for (whyred) Xiaomi Redmi Note 5 Pro india
<ubptgbot> <wufix> Ubuntu touch can install git?
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> @wufix [Ubuntu touch can install git?], Yes, if you install it from terminal using apt
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> And run it on terminal top
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> [Edit] And run it on terminal topo
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> [Edit] And run it on terminal too
<ubptgbot> <wufix> Great
<ubptgbot> tkbeats was added by: tkbeats
<ubptgbot> <tkbeats> bootloop on redmi note 7 levender how i can sove it
<ubptgbot> <tkbeats> hello gays
<ubptgbot> <MrCoolAndroid> What
<ubptgbot> <tkbeats> '
<ubptgbot> <tkbeats> ?
<ubptgbot> <MrCoolAndroid> @tkbeats [bootloop on redmi note 7 levender how i can sove it], What did you say, didn't understand
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Hey! I've installed modular launcher... and id like to ask how can I disable it...
<ubptgbot> <lordhacker0727> Hi
<ubptgbot> <lordhacker0727> Can anyone help me porting ubuntu touch my msm8953 device
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> I've clicked 'Replace standard dash (beta)'e' to install it
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Abhijit check @halium
<ubptgbot> <tkbeats> @MrCoolAndroid [What did you say, didn't understand], i flashed the gsi ubport on levender but its stuck un boot i have  the boot.img for that but nothing work
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> @tkbeats [bootloop on redmi note 7 levender how i can sove it], t.me/halium is the proper place
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> Side note: have you flashed lineageos 16 and proper boot.img?
<ubptgbot> <ALI Gintah> (Photo, 642x899) https://irc.ubports.com/Z0TxjwFH.png ,
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ScardracS [Yes, if you install it from terminal using apt], in libertine
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> @dohbee [in libertine], I don't use libertine as it doesn't work on lavender
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> So normally I use terminal
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ScardracS [I don't use libertine as it doesn't work on lavender], it is not a finished port. libertine is the supported way to install legacy/CLI apps though.
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> @dohbee [it is not a finished port. libertine is the supported way to install legacy/CLI …], Can't wait to see it working 😅
<ubptgbot> q00q00q00q00 was added by: q00q00q00q00
<ubptgbot> <q00q00q00q00> Hello evrebody, i wanted to ask Ubuntu touch available on xiomi redmi note 5 pro (whyred )
<ubptgbot> <q00q00q00q00> [Edit] Hello evrebody, i wanted to ask Ubuntu touch available on xiomi redmi note 5 pro (whyred )?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io
<ubptgbot> <q00q00q00q00> @dohbee [https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io], Oh, thanks
<ubptgbot> <q00q00q00q00> my phone not supports
<ubptgbot> <gischpelino> @dohbee [https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io], looks like, you should pin this. ;-)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @gischpelino [looks like, you should pin this. ;-)], it's literally in the group description already 🤷‍♀️
<ubptgbot> <gischpelino> ok, let it be.
<ubptgbot> Fabien was added by: Fabien
<ubptgbot> Nithin Neelakandan was added by: Nithin Neelakandan
<ubptgbot> <Nithin Neelakandan> Is there any other way to get ubuntu touch to my device other than porting. … I am not able to port I tried many time and data limited. … Is there any other way.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no. each device must have a port made for it
<ubptgbot> gabmus was added by: gabmus
<ubptgbot> <Nithin Neelakandan> @dohbee [no. each device must have a port made for it], Ok Anyway Good os as my friends phone has. … Good work.
<ubptgbot> <gabmus> Hey everyone, I am trying to build a halium patched kernel for my phone (oneplus 5) following this guide https://github.com/ubports/porting-notes/wiki/Halium-9 … I am stuck at step 3: "Make your device tree inherit from halium.mk instead of full_base_* and remove Java-dependent parts". What file(s) should I edit?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @gabmus [Hey everyone, I am trying to build a halium patched kernel for my phone (oneplus …], you should ask in https://t.me/halium
<ubptgbot> <gabmus> thanks!
<ubptgbot> C06alt was added by: C06alt
<ubptgbot> <Danilo> Hi guys, I'm trying to install an apk file but receive the following message.
<ubptgbot> <Danilo> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/GdNFdYQP.png Device offline
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> is anbox set up and running?
<ubptgbot> <Danilo> Hy Rodney, where can I found document about the anbox setting?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/anbox.html
<ubptgbot> Dockerfile256 was added by: Dockerfile256
<ubptgbot> <tkbeats> how to connect my ubuntu touch to pc?
<ubptgbot> <tkbeats> file or adb
<ubptgbot> Gausi-1 was added by: Gausi-1
<ubptgbot> <PtSurajShukla> How to build ubport for my device Poco f1 ??  … Please help devs😨
<ubptgbot> <tkbeats> @Danilo [<reply to media>], how can install it please? anbox
<ubptgbot> RealLionKing was added by: RealLionKing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @tkbeats [how to connect my ubuntu touch to pc?], if you just want to transfer files it will appear as MTP device over USB; if you enable developer mode on UT, then adb should be enabled; but in both cases it is not android
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @PtSurajShukla [How to build ubport for my device Poco f1 ??  … Please help devs😨], https://t.me/halium
<ubptgbot> kristina Sean was added by: kristina Sean
<ubptgbot> mad1mystic was added by: mad1mystic
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> @13arz [I tried to search before, and I can't find Nexus 5 in Aliexpress], I don't know if I'm allowed to share that link (if not I will delete it): https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33027352986.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.793160cb97GnV8&algo_pvid=5ee48395-328b-4f6b-befe-5450a22c56f9&algo_expid=5ee48395-328b-4f6b-befe-5450a22c56f9-
<ubptgbot> 5&btsid=0ab6f83915929316589291997e5df5&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> Here a 32 GB version: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32235891066.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.793160cb97GnV8&algo_pvid=5ee48395-328b-4f6b-befe-5450a22c56f9&algo_expid=5ee48395-328b-4f6b-befe-5450a22c56f9-4&btsid=0ab6f83915929316589291997e5df5&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
<ubptgbot> bogricc was added by: bogricc
<ubptgbot> konusuzadam was added by: konusuzadam
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> Hello how to enforce mobile view on morph and where does the parameter seat ?
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> I've OP3 H7.1 handling the mobile view nicely while OP3 H9GSI is recognized as "compressed" deskopt viiew.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is no parameter afaik. it depends on the web site handling things correctly
<ubptgbot> yusufabdrabbo was added by: yusufabdrabbo
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> I'm puzzle, Reddit doesn't recognize in the same way both halium ...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> does the GSI build have proper device config?
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> Are you refering to this config : https://github.com/Halium/android_device_oneplus_oneplus3/blob/halium-7.1/ubuntu/android.conf ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, the config that sets the `GRID_UNIT_PX` value and such for each device
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> on the UT side
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> does that have the same value on both?
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> Initially no, I've change it but even after a reboot didn't see the change.
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> Maybe I should clear the morph cache
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> @dohbee [no, the config that sets the GRID_UNIT_PX value and such for each device], It's copy during the halium buit into UT side, to accomodate all devices.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ern_st [Initially no, I've change it but even after a reboot didn't see the change.], did the size of all the widgets change otherwise on the system though?
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> Nothing obvious,
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> run `echo $GRID_UNIT_PX` in terminal app, and make sure the value matches what it should be for OP3 (ie, the same as what is on the 7.1 build)
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> ok let me look
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> Yes both are at 21.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok. not sure then
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> I just clear all data/config/cache, see if something remaining there but no.
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> Thanks, I'll create a bug report against Morph then.
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> @dohbee What's QTWEBKIT_DPR ?
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> One is 2.2 the other 2.1
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> device pixel ratio
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think that's the cause, since the difference seems small enough it shouldn't be in windowed mode at that point
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> I remember touching it without change ...
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> just out of interest, is the calculation that decides whether a device defaults to desktop mode or mobile mode the same as the one android uses? my phone is bang on the edge, so i can get it to switch to 'desktop mode' firefox just by zooming the screen out a bit, but on ubports morph is always desktop mode
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> err i guess i answered my own question there if they're different 😆
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is no "desktop" mode in morph really. there is simply a change in the User-Agent string, based on the screen resolution and/or whether the device is in windowed mode (such as when plugging in an external screen)
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> the UI of the browser changes too though, thats what im referring to really
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> same happens with the terminal for me, on my phone the terminal has visible tabs at the top, until i side-stage it at which point it reverts to 'phone mode' with the UI
<ubptgbot> <lernlink> I haven't tuched my ubport phone for months, how to get the newest Version?
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> Be patient, system setting => update
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @PiecerEdd [same happens with the terminal for me, on my phone the terminal has visible tabs …], what do you mean "side stage" it? phones don't have the side stage. you are using your phone with too low `GRID_UNIT_PX` value is why
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> 😆 its a landscape screen... i guess thats why and that explains why im getting tablet-UI stuff
<ubptgbot> <lernlink> @Ern_st  Like on other OS :-).    Thanks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @PiecerEdd [😆 its a landscape screen... i guess thats why and that explains why im getting …], eh?
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> its a cosmo communicator... the screen is landscape by default, rather than portrait, so i dunno, everything seems to default to tablet
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> ive got side stage, tabbed browser/terminal
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well the device config is probably wrong for it
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Wait, the browser only has tabs when it's wide enough to allow for tabs. Isn't that what you want?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And the terminal
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if UT is in landscape mode by default on a phone, then the rotation config is probably wrong for it, and if it has staged mode, other parts of the config are probably wrong for it
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> the phone's supposed to be landscape mode not portrait, its got a hw keyboard
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right, and you say that the terminal has tabs until you place it into the side stage. Correct?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh it's not a slider, it's a weird dual screen clamshell thing
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> so it defaulting to 'tablet mode' is good for me, i like it
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> i just thought it was strange that ubuntu touch does but android doesnt
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> hence my question 😛
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I suppose it depends on the Android app, but generally they make assumptions that a device will not change while it's running and they run on phones
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well still part of the device config is probably wrong and it's doing tablet mode instead of phone mode
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> yeah firefox gives me 'phone mode' until i zoom out a few clicks then i restart it and its got tablet-style tabs
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> eh, suppose its down to the porter to decide that, i think they made the right decision IMO but it did confuse me at first after having used ubuntu touch on another phone in the past and it was obviously all 'phone mode'
<ubptgbot> <13arz> (Sticker, 463x512) https://irc.ubports.com/N0rH0gnp.webp
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @13arz [<reply to media>], Something is suspicious about this. The overview pictures are for a Nexus 5X, while the specs are the Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <13arz> (Sticker, 467x512) https://irc.ubports.com/GSQVsH11.webp
<ubptgbot> GarrettCornwell was added by: GarrettCornwell
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [there is no "desktop" mode in morph really. there is simply a change in the User …], Yup - so in websites that are coded as "dynamic" ones, Morph shows the mobile version in portrait and the desktop version in landscape.  E
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [there is no "desktop" mode in morph really. there is simply a change in the User …], [Edit] Yup - so in websites that are coded as "dynamic" ones, Morph shows the mobile version in portrait and the desktop version in landscape.
<ubptgbot> Mitch was added by: Mitch
<ubptgbot> <C06alt> Anyone have an experia X performance
<ubptgbot> <C06alt> [Edit] Anyone have an xperia X performance
<ubptgbot> <C06alt> Got a new one cheep off ebay today. Hoping it works out well. Nice hardware in it.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> used? I am about to buy an X because finding a new Performance is difficult
<ubptgbot> <lernlink> Where to put the private key for ssh ? May be I am justconfused bacause I am on aphone.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @lernlink [Where to put the private key for ssh ? May be I am justconfused bacause I am on …], are you asking about UT, or halium reference?
<ubptgbot> <lernlink> Ut
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the private key remains on whatever system you are connecting from
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you add the publlic key to `~/.ssh/authorized_keys` on the phone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @lernlink [Ut], see http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/advanceduse/ssh.html
<ubptgbot> <Rcmaehl> (Photo, 1440x2560) https://irc.ubports.com/ykUHD2EX.png
<ubptgbot> <Rcmaehl> Odd, only my ubports device cant connect
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> your wifi is probably giving it the wrong DNS then; or you've done something with `/etc/hosts` to cause it to get blocked by resolving to 127.0.0.1
<ubptgbot> <Rcmaehl> Yep. Resolving to localhost. Ill look at etc/hosts
#ubports 2020-06-24
<ubptgbot> <arthurabdulin> Hello People … Has anyone used Fairphone 3 with UBports?
<ubptgbot> Matt_lines was added by: Matt_lines
<ubptgbot> <tkbeats> adb not work its ofline? redmi note 7 anbox on ubport
<ubptgbot> tyas_wib was added by: tyas_wib
<ubptgbot> <tyas_wib> someone can give me tutorial to instal ubuntu touch gsi on my phone ? my phone have private source so i cant applied patch on my kernel.. please help me
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> Your phone can't possibly have a private kernel that's against the law
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> What phone is it?
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> @tyas_wib
<ubptgbot> <tyas_wib> @TuxThePenguin [What phone is it?], lenovo s5
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> Hmm I can't find anything on it, maybe someone needs to bring that up with Lenovo
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> According to the license used with Linux, Lenovo has to release the source of their custom kernel to anyone who uses the device
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> Otherwise they aren't allowed to distribute it
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> @dohbee [i don't think that's the cause, since the difference seems small enough it shoul …], I've found something
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/KdnYtvHW.png
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> This is Halium 7.1, rootfs arm64
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/WwO5Q2TT.png
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> This is Halium GSI 9, rootfs armhf (I think)
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> The website doesn't recognize the type as mobile on the H9.
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> And  … `phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ env | grep GRID_UNIT_PX … GRID_UNIT_PX=21 … phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ env | grep QTWEBKIT_DPR … phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ env | grep FORM_FACTOR … phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$`
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> Somehow the config file on GSI is not taking into account. I'll check with Erfan
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> @bendoverboi [Your telling me a phone with specs from 2012-2013, is worth 350-400$ ?], it's mainly because they have to check how succesful this first version is
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> then once they check how it performs in the market they develop a better, more powerful version.
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> that's how pine64 works.
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> @bendoverboi [Your telling me a phone with specs from 2012-2013, is worth 350-400$ ?], [Edit] it's mainly because they have to check how successful this first version is
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> and that's why (for example) the pinebook got a pro version.
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> [Edit] then once they check how it performs in the market and see if it's a success they develop a better, more powerful version.
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> @mintphin [then once they check how it performs in the market and see if it's a success the …], if it doesn't perform well and is a total flop they won't develop the better, more powerful version.
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> this is mainly the early adoptor tax.
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> and hopefully if the world likes the idea of having an open hardware, linux phone they will push it into carriers.
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> i doubt it but if they do it would be awesome.
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> [Edit] And for H9 … `phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ env | grep GRID_UNIT_PX … GRID_UNIT_PX=21 … phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ env | grep QTWEBKIT_DPR … phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ env | grep FORM_FACTOR … phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$`
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> hey, at least it's better than the librem 5.
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> @Ern_st [And for H9 … phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ env | grep GRID_UNIT_PX … GRID_UNIT_PX=21 … pha …], for H7.1
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> @Ern_st [And for H9 … phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ env | grep GRID_UNIT_PX … GRID_UNIT_PX=21 … pha …], [Edit] for H7.1 … phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ env | grep GRID_UNIT_PX … GRID_UNIT_PX=21 … phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ env | grep QTWEBKIT_DPR … phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ env | grep FORM_FACTOR
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> ... the same
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I hope the community enjoy this writeup I made in the forum and/or that it leads to a meaningful discussion! :)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/4504/concerning-libertine-and-it-s-status-within-the-ubuntu-touch-os
<ubptgbot> <carrabelloy> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/W2W87ABF.png
<ubptgbot> <carrabelloy> It would be nice if something happened to the notebook as it still cannot be connected to my Evernote account. So is the camera, which is still not running. I use the oneplus 3T. That would be really nice just as the keyboard could take a fine sleep like swiping.
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> how far is the work regarding gsi going?
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> I read that gsi can be installed on any device to get ubuntu touch running
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> but it needs a valium patched rom it seems
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> some links were provided but I don't know what they are for....
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> is anyone working on gsi ?
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> Generic system image (GSI) · ubports/porting-notes Wiki · GitHub … https://github.com/ubports/porting-notes/wiki/Generic-system-image-(GSI)#wiki-pages-box
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> UBports GSI brings Ubuntu Touch to any Project Treble-supported Android device … https://www.xda-developers.com/ubports-gsi-brings-ubuntu-touch-to-any-project-treble-supported-android-device/
<ubptgbot> Cynthia HUMBERTO was added by: Cynthia HUMBERTO
<ubptgbot> Vaibhav Yadav was added by: Vaibhav Yadav
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> @Ramasai [but it needs a valium patched rom it seems], Hello, yes i've patched the Oneplus 3 for halium and i didn't take valium. The first link then click on halium 9 to start to port the device.
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> There is still a significant work to port the kernel to halium 9 GSI, but simpler than halium 9.
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> @Ramasai [how far is the work regarding gsi going?], Currently the GSI image is ok to be for an experimental daily use with some manual  trick still there and there...
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> @Ramasai [but it needs a valium patched rom it seems], sorry typo
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> @Ern_st [Currently the GSI image is ok to be for an experimental daily use with some manu …], 👍
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> thank you
<ubptgbot> EtherFlyer Star Vieira was added by: EtherFlyer Star Vieira
<ubptgbot> rus_cher was added by: rus_cher
<ubptgbot> aorzh was added by: aorzh
<ubptgbot> rishabharidas was added by: rishabharidas
<ubptgbot> <docjuhnk> @Flohack [To be sure you would have to insert the sim into another phone where you can ver …], Hi Florian, it seems there's a regional problem with my carrier. I still think it's strange because so far I seem to be the only one I know who's affected :/ … On the bright side: I can confirm it's got nothing to do with the good work of UBpor
<ubptgbot> ts :) … Thanks for helping out!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @docjuhnk [Hi Florian, it seems there's a regional problem with my carrier. I still think i …], So does it work in Android? =) or not
<ubptgbot> <docjuhnk> @Flohack [So does it work in Android? =) or not], I'm sorry, I can't tell. I use Ubuntu Touch since it was first made available by Canonical - I even overslept after the first install 'cause an alarm cluld be set but the device wasn't able to play mp3s :D … I simply don't have an android device to test it.
<ubptgbot> <Jamila Nari> (Photo, 528x754) https://irc.ubports.com/s0IlW4Be.png 🧑🏻‍🦰
<ubptgbot> <bogricc> @Jamila Nari [<reply to media>], https://news.bitcoin.com/spacex-bitcoin-scam-btc-giveaway-elon-musk-nasa-launch/
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> @Flohack , two bots on channel
<ubptgbot> <bogricc> she and who? you?
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> your message is about bitcoin
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> or the image has a hidden link?
<ubptgbot> <bogricc> sorry for offtopic, I can delete but I let the admin do that until deletes the original
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @carrabelloy [It would be nice if something happened to the notebook as it still cannot be con …], Regarding notes app, the best way to raise issues or feature requests is to open a ticken on the according git repo for an app. Regardinh your 3t you best follow the forum post for the device. Here this will get lost.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> From what I know, plans are more towqrds hopefully implement nextcloud notes sync into notes app. Evernote is proprietary an might not be maintained further. I am not sure if their plugin is maintained. So nothing on our side then.
<ubptgbot> Peter was added by: Peter
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> Hi, me
<ubptgbot> a b was added by: a b
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> im glad someone asked about the lockscreen in the latest news, i was worried itd be forgotten about, its such a cool part of UT 😁
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it's cool but personally, I think it's a bit useless with its current state 😅
<ubptgbot> <rtoolsmobility> https://GramFree.world/?r=4743364
<ubptgbot> Kushal was added by: Kushal
<ubptgbot> <tkbeats> Fwd from erfanoabdi: file transfer is disabled on halium9 in favor of ssh (usb rdnis) for debugging
<roo^y> it's hard to miss the promo at XDA, linking to their article of your leap forward with GSI compatibility success :) Congratulations!
<ubptgbot> bogricc was added by: bogricc
<ubptgbot> <aorzh> Hi guys, somebody know why wifi is not available? Maybe I missed some setting? I tried stable build and devoted also (currently on dev)
<ubptgbot> <aorzh> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/f3LRP8qQ.png
<ubptgbot> <aorzh> Device : oneplus one
<ubptgbot> <RoyNL> Reboot?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> probably just needs a reboot
<ubptgbot> <stkalb> @aorzh [Hi guys, somebody know why wifi is not available? Maybe I missed some setting? I …], That's a known issue. You need to reboot. In rare cases several reboots are needed. … I test these things on my OPO after a reboot: … - Is WiFi available … - does Rotation work … - does Autobrightness work … If any of these tests fail, I reboot.
<ubptgbot> <george> Is the nexus 5 in a similar state to the pinephone regarding bugs and missing features/troublesome features (Bluetooth issues, no mms messages)
<ubptgbot> <aorzh> @stkalb ,  I'll try it tnx. But also want know why it's happening.  … I'll look into the logs also. Very interesting 🙂
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @george [Is the nexus 5 in a similar state to the pinephone regarding bugs and missing fe …], no, biggest issue with the nexus5 is native video playback. Other than it's mostly fine and it's one of the devices that gives smooth UT experience
<ubptgbot> <LGeek> @stkalb [That's a known issue. You need to reboot. In rare cases several reboots are need …], I solve that problem by flashing soock cm 13 firmware and rom and then, installing UT again
<ubptgbot> <george> @Javacookies [no, biggest issue with the nexus5 is native video playback. Other than it's most …], Camera works too? I forgot about that one not working on pinephone
<ubptgbot> <stkalb> @LGeek [I solve that problem by flashing soock cm 13 firmware and rom and then, installi …], Interesting. thanks.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @george [Camera works too? I forgot about that one not working on pinephone], yes it does work...can't remember though if video recording is working now
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @Javacookies [yes it does work...can't remember though if video recording is working now], Yeah, it does
<ubptgbot> Stephen Immanual was added by: Stephen Immanual
<ubptgbot> Enkoni was added by: Enkoni
<ubptgbot> <aorzh> Will cheek it too, thanks !
<ubptgbot> Ricotada was added by: Ricotada
<ubptgbot> <Ricotada> Random dump question, Can UB Touch runs desktop apps? Like Lutris?  … Or is UB Touch more like Microsoft phone where Phone is completely separate from Desktop version.
<ubptgbot> <sap_nocops> you can install desktop apps in libertine, you find it in the settings, not all apps work and the interface will probably be not very usable in phone screen
<ubptgbot> <sap_nocops> [Edit] you can install desktop apps in libertine, you find it in the settings, not all apps work and the interface will probably be not very usable on phone screen
<ubptgbot> Kevin #TheGodFather was added by: Kevin #TheGodFather
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ricotada [Random dump question, Can UB Touch runs desktop apps? Like Lutris?  … Or is UB To …], Ubuntu Touch has libertine, which is for managing a container to run legacy apps. However, it doesn't make those apps usable or useful on a phone itself, nor does it allow running apps for a different architecture on a phone. One really needs a
<ubptgbot> n external display/mouse/keyboard for libertine to really be useful for classic apps
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> On pinephone, if I open "Libertine" from the Settings and press "Get Started" to create a new Container, nothing happens. Is that just me?
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> To be more specific: I get the dialog to enter container name and password. I leave both blank to use default name and no password. After pressing "OK" on that dialog, I return to the "Manager Libertine Containers" Dialog (that's where I started from).
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> [Edit] To be more specific: I get the dialog to enter container name and password. I leave both blank to use default name and no password. After pressing "OK" on that dialog, I return to the "Manager Libertine Containers" Dialog (that's where I started from) with no visible change.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, there are some known issues with libertine on pinephone currently
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> libertine is'nt working on the pinphone yet as far as I know
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> and even if you can create conainers, GUi won't work becuse xmir/xwayland isn't working as well
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> Question 1: How comes that issues/bugs of Libertine (and UBports) are so hardware specific? I don't speak of functionality (sure: different hardware -> different features). … Question 2: How can I find out if I am hitting a bug? (I am very familiar with Linux and have ssh to UBports on pinephone already set up -> it's easy to extract logs
<ubptgbot> , etc.)
<ubptgbot> reclifton was added by: reclifton
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> Then again I suspect that UBports is not as "linuxy" as I initially though. Apps are pretty encapsulated from the OS. As I see it, postmarket OS is much closer to "native" Linux than UBports. Korrect?
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> [Edit] Then again I suspect that UBports is not as "linuxy" as I initially though. Apps are pretty encapsulated from the OS. As I see it, postmarket OS is much closer to "native" Linux than UBports. Correct?
<ubptgbot> <rs2009> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/xoAwfcik.png Made by Allan Carvalho 🙂
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> @Benni S [Then again I suspect that UBports is not as "linuxy" as I initially though. Apps …], PmOS is more of a 'standard' linux distro but it does use musl and is based in Alpine linux so even by that token it is a bit of an out there distro
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> Thanks for clarifying
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Benni S [Question 1: How comes that issues/bugs of Libertine (and UBports) are so hardwar …], most device specific issues are caused by drivers in the Android side. … The pinephone is a different case though, because many things are new here. The biggest one I think is it's using wayland on top of mir. Other UT devices use pure mir.
<ubptgbot> And also add to that other different things about it
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> UT = UBports?
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> if you want something closer to a 'normal' linux distro for phonesyou might wanna try sailfishOS, but it can't run desktop linux apps really (there are VERY bodgy ways of doing it, but they're really quite terrible), its nowhere near as open as UT though
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> @Javacookies [most device specific issues are caused by drivers in the Android side. … The pinep …], Thanks for clearing that up to me. I was always wondering why others are so explicit about the hardware they use
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Benni S [Then again I suspect that UBports is not as "linuxy" as I initially though. Apps …], It's definitely not something most linux users would expect. It's not trying to be a traditional linux OS. It's catered more towards to mobile. Traditional linux stuffs are still technically possible, they're just not available by default.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Benni S [UT = UBports?], UT= Ubuntu Touch=OS name … UBports=Foundation/community name
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Benni S [UT = UBports?], UT == Ubuntu Touch. UBports is the community that maintains/develops it
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> @PiecerEdd [if you want something closer to a 'normal' linux distro for phonesyou might wann …], Nah, I am not trying to get a "full linux-experience" on a phone. I'm rather trying to get a rough idea about what I am dealing with so that I know what to expect and get the right "mindset" depending on what's in front of me.
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> Oh, now I am enlightened :D Thank you both
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Benni S [Nah, I am not trying to get a "full linux-experience" on a phone. I'm rather try …], UT is basically a distro built around the needs of phones/tablets, bringing in some of the security/power management concepts of android/ios over into the system
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> I am
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> im trying to get the full linux experience on a phone
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> @Benni S [Nah, I am not trying to get a "full linux-experience" on a phone. I'm rather try …], then you should probably look into postmarketOS. on ubuntu touch you're limited to lomiri aka unity8
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> because of the mir display server
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Shinkamui [im trying to get the full linux experience on a phone], s/full/traditional/ i presume. in which case you can just go with debian or postmarketOS or such :)
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> he said he doesnt want a full linux experience 😁
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> ah
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> ok
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> [Edit] ok then
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> read wrong
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> 😆
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> :-D
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> <3
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> @PiecerEdd [he said he doesnt want a full linux experience 😁], Although I tried it :D Could not resist (and pinephones ability to boot from SD card is _SUPER HELPFUL_ in rapidily trying different supported distros/OSs)
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> hey Kamui i see you're in the cosmo communicator telegram too, im running NotKit's ubports on mine 😁
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> (Photo, 2560x1451) https://irc.ubports.com/PvjGvKws.png
<ubptgbot> KaiLoveLinux was added by: KaiLoveLinux
<ubptgbot> tommygray was added by: tommygray
<ubptgbot> flipburn was added by: flipburn
<ubptgbot> cichy1173 was added by: cichy1173
<ubptgbot> <cichy1173> Hello. I Have OnePlus One with Ubuntu Touch.  … I want to change version from stable to dev but I have a problem. When I am Instaling Ubuntu Touch, the installer asks me to go to recovery mode. I do this and after this I click Continue button. In this moment the installer shows error about connection lost.  … How to solve this problem?
<ubptgbot> mrsjob01 was added by: mrsjob01
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> Piece Maker: my cosmo should be delivered tomorrow after a 7 month repair wait for the codi screen.  Im looking forward to flashing his port as soon as it arrives!
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> that really looks good, thank you for sharing with me!
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> are all the radios workign without issue?  What kind of standby time do you get, also are you able to get notifications while the device is in standby?
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> i've never played with a halium powered device, so i dont know if the same or similar limitations to what we're seeing on the pinephone are the rule, or the exception
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> also, if you have the time, can you check and see if you can put the wifi radio in monitor mode?
<ubptgbot> Rafael Inácio was added by: Rafael Inácio
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @cichy1173 [Hello. I Have OnePlus One with Ubuntu Touch.  … I want to change version from stab …], Hi. Please join https://t.me/WelcomePlus where there is better help for installation issues such as this. Thanks. :)
<ubptgbot> <cichy1173> @dohbee [Hi. Please join https://t.me/WelcomePlus where there is better help for installa …], ok, thanks
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> Any news about teleports?
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> I don't really like anbox
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> teleports is still in development
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and you can still use it
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @dohbee [Ubuntu Touch has libertine, which is for managing a container to run legacy apps …], What if that user has a tablet instead of a phone?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan [What if that user has a tablet instead of a phone?], the same applies. legacy apps are not designed to be run on phones or tablets. if you have a 10" tablet with much lower DPI than your phone they might look a bit better, but without external kb/mouse, still going to be annoying to use
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> @dohbee [and you can still use it], Yeah I see, hope it will receive everything is present on official app because I find it really good
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> It's true, but at least a tablet screen is closer in size to a laptop's screen, and touchable UI elements will be more accessiblet than for a phone, and the tablet has a good probability of having a protective case accessory which provides a laptop form factor configuration complete with BT keyboard.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> [Edit] It's true, but at least a tablet screen is closer in size to a laptop's screen, and touchable UI elements will be more accessible than for a phone, and the tablet has a good probability of having a protective case accessory which provides a laptop form factor configuration complete with BT keyboard.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> unfortunately it takes time to implement things, and telegram just drops new versions of tdlib that break existing things and add whole new things, so catching up is quite a task
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> @dohbee [unfortunately it takes time to implement things, and telegram just drops new ver …], I know sadly. I have tried once to compile it 😅
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> @dohbee [unfortunately it takes time to implement things, and telegram just drops new ver …], [Edit] I know, sadly. I have tried once to compile it 😅
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan [It's true, but at least a tablet screen is closer in size to a laptop's screen, …], sure, if it works for you fine, but that isn't the purpose of what libertine is. and at some point with all those accessories comes the argument of "why not just buy a small laptop instead"
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> More electrons to the mile :)
<ubptgbot> Youriinho was added by: Youriinho
<ubptgbot> <LGeek> @cichy1173 [Hello. I Have OnePlus One with Ubuntu Touch.  … I want to change version from stab …], I just clic on try again untill the installer finish
<ubptgbot> <dvorak> https://m.twitch.tv/wombopoldo
<ubptgbot> Aloisio Barbosa was added by: Aloisio Barbosa
<ubptgbot> alera_on was added by: alera_on
<ubptgbot> <alera_on> Hello. I am a participant in the Ubuntu Unity Remix project and I would like to ask your permission to include the wallpaper I made as one of the official Remix wallpapers.
<ubptgbot> <alera_on> The wallpaper in question is this:
<ubptgbot> <alera_on> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/f0KMYWVI.png
<ubptgbot> <alera_on> I will be waiting for an answer on this.  Also taking advantage of the moment, I want to share with you the mobile wallpapers I made some time ago:
<ubptgbot> lasbrujazz was added by: lasbrujazz
<ubptgbot> <alera_on> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/WofeZL1R.png
<ubptgbot> <alera_on> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/KS4RnI6X.png
<ubptgbot> <alera_on> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/dalRNgMY.png
<ubptgbot> <alera_on> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/RgTTMZTh.png
<ubptgbot> <alera_on> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/u6NBni8T.png
<ubptgbot> <alera_on> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/duGT6O71.png
<ubptgbot> <alera_on> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/qYYxVWas.png
<ubptgbot> <alera_on> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Erx2qQur.png
<ubptgbot> <alera_on> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/qnA8oKZy.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe a link to a file share or something containing them would have been better :P
<ubptgbot> <alera_on> @dohbee [maybe a link to a file share or something containing them would have been better …], I'll leave the download link, sorry for the spam.
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> i love the one with the orange/pink fade background, and the black/green one
<ubptgbot> <alera_on> @dohbee [maybe a link to a file share or something containing them would have been better …], Are you the leader of UBPorts?
<ubptgbot> <alera_on> @PiecerEdd [i love the one with the orange/pink fade background, and the black/green one], Thanks. 👍
<ubptgbot> <alera_on> Wallpapers link: https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=1YRA8eELyhKqnRcHry_RSfd1mHfAj9NTP
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @alera_on [Thanks. 👍], I am not on the board, nor a legal counsel, no
<ubptgbot> <alera_on> @dohbee [I am not on the board, nor a legal counsel, no], I understand.
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> When you ask for help on porting your Nexus 5x, then get left on read. Then just give up.
<ubptgbot> Agustinharo was added by: Agustinharo
#ubports 2020-06-25
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @ScardracS [I know, sadly. I have tried once to compile it 😅], If you follow the steps in readme it works fine. I did that recently. It only takes long the first time building the library. Then only clickable is long but ok. But a lot of code... 🤓
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> Actually I can't compile anything as I'm installing Gentoo 😂
<ubptgbot> Rizki Byson was added by: Rizki Byson
<ubptgbot> <Rizki Byson> Moshi moshi
<ubptgbot> <Rizki Byson> Anyone use Ubuntu touch on whyred here?
<ubptgbot> <floop2> @Rizki Byson [Anyone use Ubuntu touch on whyred here?], Have you searched back through the chat? There are multiple mentions of whyred
<ubptgbot> <floop2> @SomeIrrelevantPerson0000 [When you ask for help on porting your Nexus 5x, then get left on read. Then just …], Have you searched back through the chat? There are multiple mentions of Nexus 5x
<ubptgbot> <phovi> I have installed Anbox on my XperiaX running UBports but for example the email app crashes every time I try to open an email. Also funny is that after some use I get duplicates of the app icons. Not sure how to debug these and if they are UBports or Anbox bugs... Anyway, I'm very glad to see advances in the development of both of these tech
<ubptgbot> nologies.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @alera_on [<reply to media>], I dont see any Problem with that ^^
<ubptgbot> <phovi> Is there a way to restart the Anbox "layer" without rebooting? … Would be handy if there was, like on Sailfish you can restart the Alien Dalvik from system tools...
<ubptgbot> mridulganga was added by: mridulganga
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @SomeIrrelevantPerson0000 [When you ask for help on porting your Nexus 5x, then get left on read. Then just …], Did you ask in @Halium group? Several people tried 5X and gave it up as a hopeless task. Understandable if people don't want to get stuck in that glue
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @cichy1173 [Hello. I Have OnePlus One with Ubuntu Touch.  … I want to change version from stab …], It is easy to switch channel after install. It doesn't matter which you choose in installer
<ubptgbot> <alera_on> @Flohack [I dont see any Problem with that ^^], Thanks. 👍
<ubptgbot> Waterlion was added by: Waterlion
<ubptgbot> <Waterlion> Good day! Could you add the Sony Xperia Z (C6603) to the list of supported devices? I won't able to create an installer because I don't understand anything about it. You can also use Teamviewer if you prefer 🙏
<ubptgbot> <tleppiniemi> in system settings -> Accounts -> Nextcloud -> URL, I get invalid URL error when I try to add my nextcloud instance. How can I debug what is the issue?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @alera_on [<reply to media>], Nice one
<ubptgbot> <alera_on> @mrcyjanek [Nice one], Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> How is it possible to turn down the volume when a call is in progress on the Sony Xperia X?  When I press the volume up/down buttons it doesnt seem to have any effect.
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @wayneTBT [How is it possible to turn down the volume when a call is in progress on the Son …], I have same issue on op6t
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> @mrcyjanek [I have same issue on op6t], Ok, interesting.  Thanks for clarifying.
<ubptgbot> Jinosh was added by: Jinosh
<ubptgbot> <Jinosh> Hi friends
<ubptgbot> <Jinosh> I am a OnePlus 3T user
<ubptgbot> <Jinosh> I have a doubt
<ubptgbot> <Jinosh> Can I dual boot UB touck with Android 10?
<ubptgbot> <Youriinho> Hello guys
<ubptgbot> <Youriinho> Where can I get Mobian/Debian for my freshly arrived PinePhone?
<ubptgbot> <floop2> @Jinosh [Can I dual boot UB touck with Android 10?], I don't think dual booting is supported. 😔
<ubptgbot> <Jinosh> @floop2 [I don't think dual booting is supported. 😔], Oh no
<ubptgbot> <floop2> @Youriinho [Where can I get Mobian/Debian for my freshly arrived PinePhone?], Maybe try @pinephone
<ubptgbot> <Jinosh> @Jinosh [Can I dual boot UB touck with Android 10?], Can anyone confirm this please?
<ubptgbot> <ineverknowwhatnametouse> Probably not supported. Unless you have a boot loader that supports dual booting. I remember the Nexus 5 Had one.
<ubptgbot> Bigtymer110 was added by: Bigtymer110
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ineverknowwhatnametouse [Probably not supported. Unless you have a boot loader that supports dual booting …], still not supported by UT, even if you manage to get it working for boot
<ubptgbot> fnigi was added by: fnigi
<ubptgbot> rikhodipukulinwarga was added by: rikhodipukulinwarga
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @Jinosh [Can anyone confirm this please?], As people said, not supported. However, after having installed UBTouch, you can flash TWRP on your phone and backup/restore UBTouch as for an Android rom. … I did it on my Nexus 5, swapping from UBTouch to previous Android installation. … Only downsides, /data/media can't be shared. UBTouch won
<ubptgbot> 't access Android data such as pictures, etc... And with TWRP, you won't be able to update UBTouch. You'll have to flash official UBTouch recovery in case of an update, then flash TWRP back.
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> This is all DIY, but at least helps you switching from one OS to another if you wanna test.
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Be noted that for Halium UBTouch based devices, you may not be able to do that.
<ubptgbot> Abdan_fitra_mahesya was added by: Abdan_fitra_mahesya
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> But I think OP3(T) are natively supported by UBTouch and don't require to be treblized.
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @Jinosh [Can anyone confirm this please?], [Edit] As people said, not supported. However, after having installed UBTouch, you can flash TWRP on your phone and backup/restore UBTouch as for an Android rom. … I did it on my Nexus 5, switching from UBTouch to previous Android installation. … Only downsides, /data/media can't be shared. UBT
<ubptgbot> ouch won't access Android data such as pictures, etc... And with TWRP, you won't be able to update UBTouch. You'll have to flash official UBTouch recovery in case of an update, then flash TWRP back.
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/Y6MxMdTA.png
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> See, pictures of my TWRP backups ony Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <Jinosh> @Anghirrim [But I think OP3(T) are natively supported by UBTouch and don't require to be tre …], Ok
<ubptgbot> <Jinosh> @Anghirrim [As people said, not supported. However, after having installed UBTouch, you can …], Can you explain this much clearly
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> On your OP3(T): … - Make a TWRP backup of your current ROM … - Save all your personal data (including the backup) on your PC … - Flash UBPorts, using the UBPorts installer … - Boot UBPorts and play with it, when ready, reboot. … - Under fastboot mode ==> flash back TWRP … - Make a TWRP backup of UBTouch … - Restore you Android ROM backu
<ubptgbot> p
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> You'll then have two TWRP backups that you can switch on your phone, as on the picture I've just sent
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Better @Jinosh ? 😁
<ubptgbot> <Jinosh> @Anghirrim [You'll then have two TWRP backups that you can switch on your phone, as on the p …], But would take more time
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @Jinosh [But would take more time], Yes of course.
<ubptgbot> <Jinosh> https://youtu.be/25LGxiGdUWU
<ubptgbot> <Jinosh> Is there any possibility to dual boot like this ?
<ubptgbot> <Jinosh> An Android os with Ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> multitom officially supported UT years ago although UT didn't officially support it. If you know how to modify an apk, you can get the latest working version and modify the system image URL from Canonical to ubports
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> Is there an app where I can read my Nextcloud News RSS feeds?
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @Jinosh [Is there any possibility to dual boot like this ?], Does OP3T support dual boot? I have an OP3, but never saw it. … If you have a dual boot hack that is working for OP3T, and which is not based on a boot.IMG, why not trying?
<ubptgbot> <Kazord> @wayneTBT [Is there an app where I can read my Nextcloud News RSS feeds?], What is nextcloud rss feeds format?
<ubptgbot> <Jinosh> @Anghirrim [Does OP3T support dual boot? I have an OP3, but never saw it. … If you have a dua …], Yes it supports
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> @Kazord [What is nextcloud rss feeds format?], https://github.com/nextcloud/news
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @Jinosh [Yes it supports], OK, seems it has MultiRom as well as DualBoot patcher.
<ubptgbot> <Kazord> From that page : newsie
<ubptgbot> <Jinosh> @Anghirrim [OK, seems it has MultiRom as well as DualBoot patcher.], Yes
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> So if you find a way to inject your TWRP backup of UBPorts into MultiRom or the other thing... You're good to go.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @wayneTBT [Is there an app where I can read my Nextcloud News RSS feeds?], https://open-store.io/app/newsie.martinferretti
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> @Javacookies [https://open-store.io/app/newsie.martinferretti], Thank you.
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> @Javacookies [https://open-store.io/app/newsie.martinferretti], [Edit] Thank you.  Thats great.
<ubptgbot> <alera_on> Sorry for the question, but ... is anyone of you using Ubuntu Unity Remix?  If so, could I pass on an opinion poll to the group here for those who use Remix to respond and leave their opinion?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @alera_on [Sorry for the question, but ... is anyone of you using Ubuntu Unity Remix?  If s …], please don't post polls here. also Ubuntu Touch is unrelated to Unity 7 (which is what the remix you're talking about uses)
<ubptgbot> <alera_on> @dohbee [please don't post polls here. also Ubuntu Touch is unrelated to Unity 7 (which i …], I understand.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @wayneTBT [How is it possible to turn down the volume when a call is in progress on the Son …], Same here on Xperia. If you find a way to solve this please let me know. Sometimes speaker sound is fine (rare occasions) but mostly it is as if speaking loud is enabled. 😐
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> @Danfro [Same here on Xperia. If you find a way to solve this please let me know. Sometim …], yeah, thats the experience Im having on my Xperia also.
<ubptgbot> Elias was added by: Elias
<ubptgbot> <Elias> Hello, I'm using UBport on a pinphone, and I can't install tools via "apt" on the command line, UBport prevents users from having control over the "apt" tool, does anyone have a solution to this problem?
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> you should use apt only on Libertine
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Or he can wreck his phone if he is certain he knows what he is doing 😁
<ubptgbot> <Elias> Then why is apt installed by default if it can't be used?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's used to put together the image, and removing it would be more interesting than just leaving it there.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It can be used in Libertine. It isn't a desktop but you can hack all you want, as long as you don't expect things to work
<ubptgbot> <Elias> I want to take the risk and have control over the packages, do you have a solution to activate the installation without using the libertine version?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> mount / -o remount,rw
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> UTtweaktool
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> If you want a UI…
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Elias [I want to take the risk and have control over the packages, do you have a soluti …], if you really want this, you can resize the root partition and mount it as RW like they said. So far, OTA updates doesn't change the size again so may need to resize once but bigger OTAs may overwrite  changes you've made in the rootfs
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Stereofont [UTtweaktool], I believe it's not available in the pinephone due to android specific commands used
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Javacookies [I believe it's not available in the pinephone due to android specific commands u …], Ahah. Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Elias> Okay, thanks for the information, but is there a detailed document that deals with this topic there, on the ubports wiki?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> There is UT on Pinephone group now. See the News channel
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, because this is not a supported way to run your device. Things could break, and if you install a system update it will erase your changes
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Fwd from UBports News Channel: Hello to all the new "Piners" that have been receiving their PinePhone UBports Community Edition. We welcome you and would like to say that both UBports, Pine64 and also the broader community will benefit from your contributions. … Get into the community conversation on Telegram: https://t.me/utonpine and
<ubptgbot>  on both the Pine64 web forum: https://forum.pine64.org/forumdisplay.php?fid=125 … and the UBports forum: https://forums.ubports.com/topic/2403/pinephone … Please also contribute by filing bugs at: https://gitlab.com/ubports/community-ports/pinephone/-/issues … #UBports #Pine64 #UbuntuTouch #PinePhone #Lomiri #Community
<ubptgbot> <Elias> Thanks
<ubptgbot> o101o was added by: o101o
<ubptgbot> KJoken was added by: KJoken
<ubptgbot> <KJoken> O
<ubptgbot> <o101o> He there. I watched the UBports destination linux interview last night and it got me rly excited! Looks like you guys have done a great job moving the project along. I have a  couple of phone questions I'm hoping someone here can help me with. I see that the OnePlus is listed as working but the progress bars isn't full yet. How ready for da
<ubptgbot> ily use (meaning cell calls, texts, wifi and cam function) is it? And is it just the OnePlus three or does that include the OnePlus 3t was well.  … Thanks in advance to anyone who can help with my questions and keep up to great work!!! I can hardly wait to get my hands on a phone with a functioning features.
<ubptgbot> <o101o> @o101o [He there. I watched the UBports destination linux interview last night and it go …], also sorry if I'm asking this in the group. Just saw that there is an overflow. should i be asking there? ty again.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the 3 and 3t can be installed with UT, but there are a few more issues on the 3t as the hardware is slightly different
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think there's a forum thread about the 3 and 3t
<ubptgbot> <o101o> @dohbee [i think there's a forum thread about the 3 and 3t], got will go have a look? is/are there any other models (you can recommend) that are working well enough for regular use ? I can live without a cam if needed.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's unfortunately no devices that have 100% working hardware yet, and various devices may have other issues, because phones are super annoying. so i guess try it and see if it's good enough for you on your device of choice, since it sounds like you already have an op3
<ubptgbot> <o101o> @dohbee [there's unfortunately no devices that have 100% working hardware yet, and variou …], thank i dont but if i can get working as good @MichaelTunnell got his i'd be happy
<ubptgbot> <konusuzadam> How do I install Redmi Note 7 (lavender) Ubuntu touch?
<ubptgbot> <konusuzadam> #notes
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> @konusuzadam [How do I install Redmi Note 7 (lavender) Ubuntu touch?], t.me/halium
<ubptgbot> <konusuzadam> @ScardracS [t.me/halium], Thnx
<ubptgbot> TheXpieR was added by: TheXpieR
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @o101o [got will go have a look? is/are there any other models (you can recommend) that …], Xperia X and variants
<ubptgbot> <o101o> @Stereofont [Xperia X and variants], thanks! im reading through the 3 and t posts now. Do you think the "Xperia X and variants" are currently a better bet that 1+ 3/3t?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @o101o [thanks! im reading through the 3 and t posts now. Do you think the "Xperia X and …], I would say equal but Sony ports have a very active team and many more users, though the community uses mostly German
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Time for another plug for photography.ubuntu-touch.io
<ubptgbot> <o101o> @Stereofont [I would say equal but Sony ports have a very active team and many more users, th …], got it. German, eh? Maybe someone will be nice to me and communicate in english. ty for the info.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> There you can see camera samples. Though you said it isn't important for you
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @o101o [got it. German, eh? Maybe someone will be nice to me and communicate in english. …], I mean the UT Sony group is in German. Deepl is your friend though
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Forum discussion about both is in English
<ubptgbot> <Elias> does anyone have any idea how to make a screenshot with the pinphone under UBports?
<ubptgbot> <o101o> @Stereofont [Forum discussion about both is in English], ty
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @Elias [does anyone have any idea how to make a screenshot with the pinphone under UBpor …], Informations are here: https://forums.ubports.com/topic/4442/pinephone-how-to-take-a-screenshot?_=1593106872759
<ubptgbot> <o101o> Looks like I found a phone! Now one last question. On the linked page it says -- Missing: Video recording …     Libertine
<ubptgbot> <o101o> Looks like I found a phone! Now one last question. On the linked page it says -- Missing: Video recording & Libertine. I get the video but what is is Libertine? What does it do and how important is it?  … https://forums.ubports.com/topic/3229/sony-xperia-x-suzu-f5121-f5122
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is not important for a phone really
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> libertine is for running legacy or CLI apps in a container, when using an external display, keyboard, and mouse
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @o101o [Looks like I found a phone! Now one last question. On the linked page it says -- …], You can check whether gstreamer has fixed that
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Hey! Whenever I try to open an webapp, it fails due to permission denied on shm_open(), (log: paste.ubuntu.com/p/YqRR58YGKr) have anybody seen something like this before?
<ubptgbot> <o101o> @dohbee [libertine is for running legacy or CLI apps in a container, when using an extern …], got it. im never gonna do that. so i feel better not that i was worried.
<ubptgbot> <o101o> @Stereofont [You can check whether gstreamer has fixed that], is this something i do before or after i run the install?
<ubptgbot> <o101o> also it says upgrade to android 8 first. then phone says it ships 6 something. Will i need to do anything special or just the normal/standard upgrade process from within android, when it boots up. And thanks again for the help.
<ubptgbot> <o101o> *all the help
<ubptgbot> CzarD0mn was added by: CzarD0mn
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @o101o [is this something i do before or after i run the install?], After installing UT on your Xperia you can install an alternative/patched version of camera app that will have video working. Sadly recently that does not persist after a reboot. But eventually this will get merged and installed properly.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Xperia works fine as a daily driver. If you really need blutooth you check if you desired device supports your bluetooth device. BT is a bit of a gamble.
<ubptgbot> Mister_Tails121 was added by: Mister_Tails121
<ubptgbot> <Mister_Tails121> Hello to all! I want to ask if it is possible to change the account password in Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <Mister_Tails121> And one more question, is it possible to change the TTL in ubuntu? And then I tried to use the command: echo "net.ipv4.ip_default_ttl = 65" | sudo tee -a /etc/sysctl.conf. But the terminal complained that I did not have permission to change this file, although in Linux-based systems such a command worked
<ubptgbot> <Elias> Does anyone know how to remove applications under ubports?
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> @Mister_Tails121 [And one more question, is it possible to change the TTL in ubuntu? And then I tr …], system is read-only
<ubptgbot> <Mister_Tails121> @mimecar [system is read-only], Is it possible to get root rights there? Or now you have to survive without rooting
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> you can, but that may affect OTA updates.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Elias [Does anyone know how to remove applications under ubports?], Open OpenStore. Navigate to the app. Uninstall
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Stereofont [Open OpenStore. Navigate to the app. Uninstall], Or tap for a few seconds on the app, that will bring the open store page to uninstall as well :)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> or use Utweaktool
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> @Mister_Tails121 [Is it possible to get root rights there? Or now you have to survive without root …], on a terminal type `touch .writeable`, then reboot
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> @Mister_Tails121 [Is it possible to get root rights there? Or now you have to survive without root …], [Edit] on a terminal type `touch .writeable` and press enter, then reboot
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mintphin [on a terminal type touch .writeable and press enter, then reboot], I don't think this does anything, what are you testing this on?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Ubuntu tweak tool has a option to enable read write. … There is a terminal code as well. … I've never had an issue with OTA's after writing something, but OTA's can over write any changes you've made with no warnings.
<ubptgbot> <o101o> @Danfro [After installing UT on your Xperia you can install an alternative/patched versio …], Thanks for the info. TBH I rarely shoot video so its not a big issue and im sure it will get sorted out. I did see on the forums however that someone was saying the picture quality from the camera is pretty bad. But i'm not sure what that means. an
<ubptgbot> d I'm coming from a Blu C5 (see link) so I can't imagine how it could be worse than the camera I am using currently. The Xperia is a huge upgrade compared to Blu C5.  … https://www.amazon.com/BLU-Android-5Display-Internal-Memory/dp/B07Z5FKKR1
<ubptgbot> <MrCoolAndroid> This is offtopic I think but someone can help me with terminal in Linux?
<ubptgbot> <o101o> @Danfro [Xperia works fine as a daily driver. If you really need blutooth you check if yo …], Oh I do use blue tooth. what do i need to check verify if I can use BT. And I rly mind jack headphones when I'm out. The only place I tend to use BT is at home. SO if it doesn't work it will be a hit but no where near a deal breaker.
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> What did you need help with?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @MrCoolAndroid [This is offtopic I think but someone can help me with terminal in Linux?], you're right, it is off topic. there are plenty of places to search for that. and we have https://t.me/UBportsOF for overflow discussions that may still be somewhat relevant
<ubptgbot> <MrCoolAndroid> @PhoenixLandPirate [What did you need help with?], Can we talk on DMs about?
<ubptgbot> <MrCoolAndroid> @dohbee [you're right, it is off topic. there are plenty of places to search for that. an …], Thanks
<ubptgbot> Margaret Walters was added by: Margaret Walters
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @o101o [Thanks for the info. TBH I rarely shoot video so its not a big issue and im sure …], You can have a look at some example images here: https://t.me/UT_photography
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Good or bad photos depend on your expectations. Xperia is much much better than my E5, so I am happy. Of course they could be better.
<ubptgbot> Yeasin Mia Budiman |Cryptodash was added by: Yeasin Mia Budiman |Cryptodash
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> I do not bluetooth so I can not give you much help here. If you pick a device and/or have specific hardware that you need, find people with this device and/or your hardware and ask around.
<ubptgbot> <a b> Selecting the right kernel flags or options, my manufacturer's room and config file with the least amount of errors have 300 errors ^_O. More work then making a basic kernel x64 for a gentoo installation. hmmm.
<ubptgbot> <a b> [Edit] Selecting the right kernel flags or options, my manufacturer's kernel and config file with the least amount of errors have 300 errors ^_O. More work then making a basic kernel x64 for a gentoo installation. hmmm.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @a b [Selecting the right kernel flags or options, my manufacturer's kernel and config …], https://t.me/halium is for the low level porting work. but yes, phones are not PCs
<ubptgbot> <a b> @dohbee [https://t.me/halium is for the low level porting work. but yes, phones are not P …], Hey thanks, might learn something
<ubptgbot> <o101o> I'm not a phone guy in general. Not a fan of android. Anyhow, don't know much about them so just to be safe @dohbee or another one of you UBport informed individual's mind taking a quick look at the phone I just ordered just make sure I didn't screw it up and grab the wrong type/version? I'm pretty sure I got it right but just to be safe.
<ubptgbot> Thanks in advance to anyone willing to double check what I got. I'm very excited about having linux on a phone!!!
<ubptgbot> <o101o> @o101o [I'm not a phone guy in general. Not a fan of android. Anyhow, don't know much ab …], https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01FJT7N4W?psc=1
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the description reads correct
<ubptgbot> <o101o> @dohbee [the description reads correct], TYVM
<ubptgbot> <o101o> Also did I hear one of you say in the Destination Linux interview from about for weeks ago, say that the Nexus 4 (maybe it was the 5) only  had the convergence part working. Meaning no cell/data function at this time. Or did I misunderstand? I have friend with a 4 and I might be able to get him to give UBports a try. I just don't want to ge
<ubptgbot> t his hopes up if there is no cell/data working at the moment. I believe at one point he had Ubuntu Touch running on it.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @o101o [Also did I hear one of you say in the Destination Linux interview from about for …], i think you misunderstood. most everything works on the nexus 4 (except for hotspot, and maybe wireless display)
<ubptgbot> <o101o> oh great
<ubptgbot> <o101o> I'll let him know
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> @UniversalSuperBox [I don't think this does anything, what are you testing this on?], i remember seeing this work on a tutorial of how to use the terminal
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> @UniversalSuperBox [I don't think this does anything, what are you testing this on?], [Edit] i remember seeing this on a tutorial of how to use the terminal
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> posted about a year ago on the ubports forums
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> [Edit] posted about a year ago on the ubports blog
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mintphin [i remember seeing this on a tutorial of how to use the terminal], i'm pretty sure the filename is `.writable-image` and it doesn't go in the home directory
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> ah
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> yeah it's a vague memory actually
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> then yeah i think it could be that.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway you shouldn't do that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if one really wants a traditional linux distro on their phone, they should probably be using something other than UT
<ubptgbot> <simok89> (Sticker, 512x506) https://irc.ubports.com/4YDYmWoL.webp
<ubptgbot> <simok89> (Sticker, 512x506) https://irc.ubports.com/nsCGeGad.webp
<ubptgbot> rlots was added by: rlots
<ubptgbot> <o101o> @dohbee [if one really wants a traditional linux distro on their phone, they should proba …], not that u were talking to me but I run ubuntu 20.04 on 4 thinkpads and so UT/UBports fits right in.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @o101o [not that u were talking to me but I run ubuntu 20.04 on 4 thinkpads and so UT/UB …], sure, but Ubuntu Touch is not a traditional linux distro. the rootfs is read-only because the image has to fit in a small partition on the phone, and apt/dpkg is not really secure, and it's harder to support if it were writable. apps are managed wi
<ubptgbot> th a life cycle policy, so they don't keep running in the background. they are confined to prevent apps stealing data from other apps, or using location/mic/camera when not allowed, and such
<ubptgbot> <o101o> got it.
<ubptgbot> <o101o> I get it. this is a phone not a laptop or desktop.
<ubptgbot> <o101o> just out of curiosity. Is there a reason why the next pine phone release shipping with alpine and not UBports?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @o101o [just out of curiosity. Is there a reason why the next pine phone release shippin …], they are doing group buy style sales, and part of the money goes to the community for each community edition. the last one was for UBports, and the next one is for the postmarketOS/Alpine community
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> @o101o [just out of curiosity. Is there a reason why the next pine phone release shippin …], pinephone stands on its own. it supports all OS that are supporting pinephone. Therefore, community releases are iterating though thoses OS.
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> I asked the same question just some days ago :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> see https://www.pine64.org/2019/08/19/its-time-to-start-giving-back/
<ubptgbot> <o101o> @dohbee [they are doing group buy style sales, and part of the money goes to the communit …], got it. sounds like a good move for the broader Linux phone (and I guess linux in general) community. That said UBport and Michael's  feedback is what sold me on trying linux a la phone now. I was gonna give it another year or two. Did not expect t
<ubptgbot> o giving it a try on a phone this summer.  Looking forward to setting it up. #science
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, TBF android already is "linux on a phone" :)
<ubptgbot> <o101o> @dohbee [well, TBF android already is "linux on a phone" :)], Point taken sir. But #fingerscrossed UBports is not triangulating us, six ways from Sunday and reporting to the government whether or not I'm maintaining proper social distancing.  And for the record yes I am. And I'm wearing three masks.  Even when using telagram.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well UBports Foundation is a German not-for-profit entity, so GDPR and all
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Ubuntu Touch is the OS :)
<ubptgbot> <o101o> okay so u kept the name. I thought it changed as a result of the fork. so I call it Ubuntu Touch. Got it.
<ubptgbot> James Shlep was added by: James Shlep
<ubptgbot> <Margaret Walters> (Photo, 421x768) https://irc.ubports.com/7xpgWxlq.png 😛
<ubptgbot> <rikshaw> Hello people, new Nexus 5 owner that just flashed UT. Finally back in the game after not having a device for almost 2 years
<ubptgbot> <rikshaw> But, while wifi is connected (2.4Ghz or 5Ghz) when I open OpenStore it just spins, white bg.
<ubptgbot> <rikshaw> I tried a terminal and I can ping the world by name or number.
<ubptgbot> <rikshaw> I am a total noob btw, but listen to the Q&A audiocasts regularly 😊
<ubptgbot> <rikshaw> well, not new to Linux, daily driver since hardy heron
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Is the time right?
<ubptgbot> <rikshaw> no, even though I set the city (Rochester, MN)
<ubptgbot> <rikshaw> It says 9:38 pm
<ubptgbot> <rikshaw> OK it is October 1970 let me fix that 😊
<ubptgbot> <rikshaw> So is it a bug that auto time is not working? BTW now OpenStore loads 😊 Way to go @UniversalSuperBox you really are a legend 😊
<ubptgbot> <Elias> This application is very interesting https://open-store.io/app/webapp-creator.jujuyeh but it doesn't install for the pinephone, do you have any idea how to make it work on the pinephone ?
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> @Elias [This application is very interesting https://open-store.io/app/webapp-creator.ju …], There's also this webapp creator, which personally I prefer: https://open-store.io/app/webber.timsueberkrueb
<ubptgbot> <Elias> Steve Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Elias> The application doesn't work on the pinephone
<ubptgbot> <Elias> Shortcut export fails
<ubptgbot> <o101o> @rikshaw [I am a total noob btw, but listen to the Q&A audiocasts regularly 😊], +1
#ubports 2020-06-26
<ubptgbot> Noé Toledo was added by: Noé Toledo
<ubptgbot> Carlosporto was added by: Carlosporto
<ubptgbot> SomberoOfficial was added by: SomberoOfficial
<ubptgbot> <SomberoOfficial> Hi, I have a problem with the Ubports installer. … I'm trying to get Ubuntu installed on my Nexus 5 hammerhead and each time I try to install it, I'm getting the same error … Error: systemimage:Error:Error: Failed to push file 0:Error: Push failed: Out of space … I tried to wipe all the partitions via TWRP and trying it again on m
<ubptgbot> ultiple Notebooks where each of them ran a different OS but the installation failed. … Is there any way to flash the system manually? … I mean, I already have the drivers, adb, fastboot etc. on all of my devices and I also used it for flashing the twrp recovery.
<ubptgbot> <SomberoOfficial> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/j0yXveRM.png Would eventually something like that help with my issues? I just got that Nexus 5 phone and it still ran the OEM firmware with locked bootloader
<ubptgbot> <libremax> It's better to ask it in UBports Welcome & Install: https://t.me/WelcomePlus
<ubptgbot> Tschernobylfunzer was added by: Tschernobylfunzer
<ubptgbot> <SomberoOfficial> Alright, I'm going to ask there 👍 thank you
<ubptgbot> <mrsjob01> Gangsters, is it convenient to send a tutorial on how to use apt on touch.
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @mrsjob01 [Gangsters, is it convenient to send a tutorial on how to use apt on touch.], Sure: Don't!
<ubptgbot> <PFDragonlrd> Got my Pinephone a few days ago. Anybody who can use pinephone as a phone ?. It's a little glichy here :). I have Telia and live in Norway.
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> @PFDragonlrd [Got my Pinephone a few days ago. Anybody who can use pinephone as a phone ?. It' …], The PinePhone is not ready as a daily driver yet. Expect that to change very soon, as development for this device gets finished for all features and more bugs are reported and fixed.
<ubptgbot> <Elias> Hello, it's a shame that the "linphone" application is not working on the pinephone, is there a similar solution for the pinephone?
<ubptgbot> <PFDragonlrd> @peternerlich [The PinePhone is not ready as a daily driver yet. Expect that to change very soo …], 👍👌
<ubptgbot> <Gabriele> Hey guys does now telegram on Ubuntu phone supports notifications when received a message on groups etc? 😁 It is been a while I didn't use the OS
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Gabriele [Hey guys does now telegram on Ubuntu phone supports notifications when received …], Under which rock did you sleep ^^
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Install TELEports, the old app is no longer supported
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> There is a new app on my pinephone: history service daemon
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> What is It?
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> (Video, 1s) https://irc.ubports.com/vrFEizBl.mp4
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> (Video, 2s) https://irc.ubports.com/aG2BP0x5.mp4
<ubptgbot> Mazlan Chahid was added by: Mazlan Chahid
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @ScardracS [There is a new app on my pinephone: history service daemon], I think that's for SMS and Calls data but that shouldn't be there … did you perhaps installed something via `apt` or maybe libertine?
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> @Javacookies [I think that's for SMS and Calls data but that shouldn't be there … did you perhap …], Yeah updated via apt
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> So i think that's because
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> [Edit] So i think that's because It is here
<ubptgbot> aviwad was added by: aviwad
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> oh okay, updating via apt isn't really advisable because unexpected things might happen such as that 😄
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> hi there please help 🙏🙏. I’ve just installed a SIM card in my opneplus 1, i can call but i can not receive calls because pick call button doesn’t do anything 🤨🤨. Same for hang up. This is very strange, i thought OPO was fully supported, i manga to charge the SIM , no problem.
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> (Photo, 1280x1036) https://irc.ubports.com/yXqofk5L.png
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> red and green buttons not responding 😥
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @Federica Galli [red and green buttons not responding 😥], you need to drag the gray handle left or right
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> @Federica Galli [red and green buttons not responding 😥], Move the gray thing to what you want to do
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> @mymike00 [you need to drag the gray handle left or right], You was faster 😅
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> ah great thanks!!!
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> i’m such a stupid iphone user 😂
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @ScardracS [Move the gray thing to what you want to do], 🙏🙏 thx!
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @ScardracS [You was faster 😅], thx!!!!!
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> wasn't that obvious really?
<ubptgbot> <aviwad> @Federica Galli [<reply to media>], The call UI looks different on my phone o_O
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @TigranKhachatryan [wasn't that obvious really?], Not always
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> I have bought the microSD
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> I think 32Gb is enought
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @aviwad [The call UI looks different on my phone o_O], what phone do you have … I would guess your phone always things a mouse is connected … You get bottom bar in apps that usually just have an up arrow icon?
<ubptgbot> <ParadoxSpiral> Is there a way to place an image on the recovery partition just as if I installed it via OTA to get it to boot into the install update image & flash it? Or more broadly is there another way to flash a specific version without losing user data?
<ubptgbot> <aviwad> @Javacookies [what phone do you have … I would guess your phone always things a mouse is connect …], I have a Xiaomi Redmi Note 4, I get that bar but only with the keyboard
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @ScardracS [There is a new app on my pinephone: history service daemon], LOL thats interesting, we built a new version there. Seems we might have to clean this up...
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> @Flohack [LOL thats interesting, we built a new version there. Seems we might have to clea …], Good ti know 👍
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @ParadoxSpiral [Is there a way to place an image on the recovery partition just as if I installe …], there's a command to flash specific version without wiping data … do you really need to flash specific version? … you can just use the installer and flash the latest version … or is this on the pinephone?
<ubptgbot> <ParadoxSpiral> @Javacookies [there's a command to flash specific version without wiping data … do you really ne …], Yeah I'm on the PinePhone and touch input stopped working on the latest image, so I wanted to check if the update was the cause and if it is reproducible.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @ParadoxSpiral [Yeah I'm on the PinePhone and touch input stopped working on the latest image, s …], yes, I have the same issue on my BH edition? what's yours? CE or BH? It also happens if you newly flashed and switch to 58 in devel channel
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> normally, there's an easy way to reflash via the installer without losing user data but it's not yet available for the pinephone. Hopefully soon.
<ubptgbot> wtf pwnz!? was added by: wtf pwnz!?
<ubptgbot> rapkrisna was added by: rapkrisna
<ubptgbot> <ParadoxSpiral> @Javacookies [yes, I have the same issue on my BH edition? what's yours? CE or BH? It also hap …], BH. Ok, I see.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> hmm, so far it seems to be an issue with BH. Others have no issue and I think they have CE
<ubptgbot> <wtf pwnz!?> I wish one day to be able to flash N950F (Note8) to Ubuntu 🙏
<ubptgbot> <kaebye> @wtf pwnz!? [I wish one day to be able to flash N950F (Note8) to Ubuntu 🙏], You may be able to get a GSI working, but it would probably need quite a bit of work
<ubptgbot> <wtf pwnz!?> @kaebye [You may be able to get a GSI working, but it would probably need quite a bit of …], Can you share some references please?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> https://github.com/ubports/porting-notes/wiki/Generic-system-image-(GSI)
<ubptgbot> <jimdafoex> @TigranKhachatryan [wasn't that obvious really?], I'm not convinced its the most intuitive input ever, and I'm coming from an Android perspective that makes heavy use of this kind of slider button.
<ubptgbot> <Visitor | Wolfs.Group> https://t.me/twinews3/2
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Yeah its a slider to avoid acidental taps, I thought iphone used a slider to, so I thought it might be obvious for people using smart phones, but if your phone uses tap, then the idea of going from a tap, to a slide, is weird. … Its also a bit more confusing and frustrating when you get a call anx know you only have a certain am
<ubptgbot> ount of time to answer it, the pressure is up at that moment.
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @ScardracS [You was faster 😅], [Edit] hi there, is there a web-app for outlook webmail? with Dekko I cannot send emails (with the created outlook webmail account). I would prefer a web-app.
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> hi there, is there a web-app for outlook webmail? with Dekko I cannot send emails (with the created outlook webmail account). I would prefer a web-app. Dekko crashes when sending emails.
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @Federica Galli [hi there, is there a web-app for outlook webmail? with Dekko I cannot send email …], you can create your own webapps with Webber, available in the OpenStore
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> 👍👍👍
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @mymike00 [you can create your own webapps with Webber, available in the OpenStore], but if there's one already i'd like to know.
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @Federica Galli [but if there's one already i'd like to know.], https://open-store.io/app/outlook-office365.ste-kal this one should be what you're looking for
<ubptgbot> Van | Judith was added by: Van | Judith
<ubptgbot> kacanglupakulit was added by: kacanglupakulit
<ubptgbot> Karnjeet Kapoor was added by: Karnjeet Kapoor
<ubptgbot> <Karnjeet Kapoor> Greetings Team! … I have a (now outdated) Samsung Galaxy J7 Max (2017) Model SM-G615F smartphone running Android 8.1.0 (upgraded from 7.0). Will you support this device in near future? I really wish to replace Android with a custom ROM, but no Linux OS (including Ubuntu Touch, Lineage, Sailfish, Plasma Mobile, Replicant) supports
<ubptgbot> this device. … Regards!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Question ho do I determine if older devices got a GSI later? Like Nexus 6P for example, came with Android 6 and got official 7.1 but nothing else
<ubptgbot> supirlelik96 was added by: supirlelik96
<ubptgbot> <supirlelik96> @NotKit [https://github.com/ubports/porting-notes/wiki/Generic-system-image-(GSI)], Ian installed ubports on redmi7
<ubptgbot> Ali Hernandez was added by: Ali Hernandez
<ubptgbot> <wouter182> @Flohack [Question ho do I determine if older devices got a GSI later? Like Nexus 6P for e …], Maybe this gives a quick first indication https://github.com/phhusson/treble_experimentations/wiki
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> i wonder, has anyone tried oneplus 7 pro with the ubports GSI?
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> did anyone managed to configure gmail with dekko, and if yes, how? THANK YOU (gmail app cannot download attachment)
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> I can't get gmail working with Dekko not even if I configure it by hand
<ubptgbot> <stkalb> @Federica Galli [did anyone managed to configure gmail with dekko, and if yes, how? THANK YOU (gm …], Yes. I have it working. At least for receiving messages. Never tried to send with my gmail account.
<ubptgbot> <stkalb> It's a little bit tricky. You need to allow unsecure apps within your google account. … Unfortunately I can't recall the complete procedure.
<ubptgbot> mikewortin was added by: mikewortin
<ubptgbot> <stkalb> @Federica Galli [did anyone managed to configure gmail with dekko, and if yes, how? THANK YOU (gm …], Found it in the german group. I try to translate my post: … 1. ensure 2FA is deactivated for your gmail account … 2. adjust Hostnames (imap/smtp) anpassen. (imap.google.com / smtp.gmail.com … 3. Smtp to starttls and port 587  … At your PC
<ubptgbot> log in to your google account, allow the blocked access and allow again unsecure apps. … Now back to dekko and the account can be added. … At least that worked half a year ago
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> for gmail, I think it's better to enable app passwords and use it in Dekko. It's much secured than disabling security stuffs in gmail
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @Javacookies [for gmail, I think it's better to enable app passwords and use it in Dekko. It's …], Where do I enable app passwords?
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @stkalb [Found it in the german group. I try to translate my post: … 1. ensure 2FA is deact …], Thx
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Federica Galli [Where do I enable app passwords?], in your google account settings
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @Javacookies [for gmail, I think it's better to enable app passwords and use it in Dekko. It's …], I do like the web app but when I need to download an attachment morph starts and Google doesn't allow me to login as it finds it a non supported browser
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @Javacookies [in your google account settings], Ok
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yeah there's been some troubles with google lately … hopefully they'll be gone once the browser is updated in the next OTA
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @Javacookies [yeah there's been some troubles with google lately … hopefully they'll be gone onc …], I hope so, it just needs to pretend to be another browser ;)
<ubptgbot> Yours_Sanjith was added by: Yours_Sanjith
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Federica Galli [I hope so, it just needs to pretend to be another browser ;)], no, it's not just the user-agent that's a problem
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, unfortunately I tried to make it pretend to be a lot of different browsers 🙁
<ubptgbot> <Agustinharo> Hello to all! I have two devices and I saw recently appear a GSI rom of UBPorts. Some of them can work? It's an Umidigi S3 Pro and a LeEco Le Max 2
<ubptgbot> Ryan Long was added by: Ryan Long
<ubptgbot> Heart Плотников was added by: Heart Плотников
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @Agustinharo [Hello to all! I have two devices and I saw recently appear a GSI rom of UBPorts. …], If they have a Halium port, they can yes.
<ubptgbot> <Agustinharo> And how do I know that 😔
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Agustinharo [And how do I know that 😔], you will need to port halium. you should probably join https://t.me/halium instead :)
<ubptgbot> <Agustinharo> Ok
<ubptgbot> <Agustinharo> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> GSI doesn't mean an image you can just flash to any android device. the kernel still needs to be patched and rebuilt and such
<ubptgbot> <Agustinharo> Ok
<ubptgbot> <Agustinharo> So probably I'll stay in this way...I'm very noob
<ubptgbot> <supirlelik96> Hi all question is it possible to halium9 system and halium9-boot to install kde plasma mobile (rootfs)
<ubptgbot> <supirlelik96> ??
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> I guess
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Not yet
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @supirlelik96 [Hi all question is it possible to halium9 system and halium9-boot to install kde …], i guess you should ask plasma mobile devs about their use of halium
<ubptgbot> <supirlelik96> @dohbee [i guess you should ask plasma mobile devs about their use of halium], Thank you
<ubptgbot> Shigazaru was added by: Shigazaru
<ubptgbot> <dtarrant> @Federica Galli [hi there, is there a web-app for outlook webmail? with Dekko I cannot send email …], Hi, I have Outlook webmail (a component of Office 365) as a service from my email provide r. It works fine from Morph Browser. It would be easy to create a webapp to access this service with WebApp Creator or Webber. I'm running UT OTA 1
<ubptgbot> 2 on my M10 tablet.
<ubptgbot> <dtarrant> Sorry for the late reply.
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> Is there a way to make the Sprint launcher the default launcher or does it just work as an app currently?
<ubptgbot> <dtarrant> @Federica Galli [hi there, is there a web-app for outlook webmail? with Dekko I cannot send email …], [Edit] Hi, I have Outlook webmail (a component of Office 365) as a service from my email provider. It works fine from Morph Browser. It would be easy to create a webapp to access this service with WebApp Creator or Webber. I'm running UT
<ubptgbot>  OTA 12 on my M10 tablet.
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @Javacookies [in your google account settings], Hi Kugi, so app password will work with Dekko?
<ubptgbot> FabiO was added by: FabiO
#ubports 2020-06-27
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Federica Galli [Hi Kugi, so app password will work with Dekko?], yes, I've been using it in all my Dekko installs...well actually I just copy dekko data across my UT devices 😄
<ubptgbot> Ne Ahmed was added by: Ne Ahmed
<ubptgbot> IenaMadaraba was added by: IenaMadaraba
<ubptgbot> <IenaMadaraba> Anyone got a motorola SDM632 ocean halium boot IMG?
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> @IenaMadaraba [Anyone got a motorola SDM632 ocean halium boot IMG?], t.me/halium
<ubptgbot> <Yours_Sanjith> Hello all.. I want to install Ubuntu touch on my mi a1 device. What are the features supporting on my device and drawback after installing?
<ubptgbot> <Yours_Sanjith> Also share if any links available for installation process.
<ubptgbot> <Yours_Sanjith> Thanks in advance :)
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> @Yours_Sanjith [Hello all.. I want to install Ubuntu touch on my mi a1 device. What are the feat …], Ask on t.me/halium as your device isn't officially supported by ubports
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> Anyway if you have android 9 lineageos then you *could* install it
<ubptgbot> birbature was added by: birbature
<ubptgbot> <birbature> so
<ubptgbot> <birbature> whats the passphrase
<ubptgbot> <birbature> lol
<ubptgbot> <birbature> it never asked me to set a passphrase during the setup, but the device is locked by default with a passphrade
<ubptgbot> <birbature> when i try to disable the lock security it asks me to enter the existing passphrade
<ubptgbot> <birbature> [Edit] when i try to disable the lock security it asks me to enter the existing passphrase
<ubptgbot> <13arz> @Jinosh [An Android os with Ubuntu], Once in Ubuntu Touch, I would not go back. Why do you need to return to Android?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @birbature [it never asked me to set a passphrase during the setup, but the device is locked …], you were asked for the security lock during the initial setup - swipe only, pin or passphrase … if you're sure you did not input something then perhaps it's a bug … or you have a pinephone with an old image in which `phablet` is the passwo
<ubptgbot> rd
<ubptgbot> <birbature> phablet was the password, ty
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @birbature [phablet was the password, ty], what device?
<ubptgbot> <birbature> S9
<ubptgbot> <birbature> my secondary device
<ubptgbot> <birbature> so i don't mind
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> oh okay, a new port then, that's why
<ubptgbot> Bruce Walton was added by: Bruce Walton
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @Javacookies [yes, I've been using it in all my Dekko installs...well actually I just copy dek …], thanks, only thing is that i need to turn on 2-factor authentication for and give my phone nr to google 🤨
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I use Authenticator for that … also, you're using Gmail so.... 😄
<ubptgbot> <supirlelik96> Hello there is a problem on ubports audio in all applications and ringtones and notification sounds are not working ,also not working media player and music
<ubptgbot> <supirlelik96> @supirlelik96 [Hello there is a problem on ubports audio in all applications and ringtones and …], Ubuntu gsi halium9
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @Javacookies [I use Authenticator for that … also, you're using Gmail so.... 😄], 😂🙈 indeed....
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Is openSUSE OK for ubports related stuff? I don't really want to reinstall my OS as I have the build system set up for my own os lol
<ubptgbot> <daniperezal> @Federica Galli [Where do I enable app passwords?], In Security options. You need to generate a password for apps that doesn't allow 2-steps authentication.
<ubptgbot> Digital Timm was added by: Digital Timm
<ubptgbot> <Digital Timm> P
<ubptgbot> <Brendan> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/sHNGpSzo.png Hi I found my old Nexus 5 and I decided install Ubuntu touch and now every time I turn on the device this happens  is there any way I can fix this
<ubptgbot> suunto7 was added by: suunto7
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> @Brendan [<reply to media>], Can't help you but is the location of detected touch input also shifted in the same way?
<ubptgbot> <Brendan> (Sticker, 512x487) https://irc.ubports.com/h1LIeN96.webp
<ubptgbot> <Brendan> yes it is
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> Does this happen with other OS too? What does it look like if you tilt your phone to landscape layout?
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> [Edit] Does this happen with other OS too? … What does it look like if you tilt your phone to landscape layout?
<ubptgbot> <Brendan> it doesn't let me rotate the screen until I turn off the screen then turn it back on
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> @Brendan [<reply to media>], I had exactly the same problem with my Nexus 5. I could fix it by reinstalling Android latest version (using Nexus Toolkit on Windows 10), than reinstall UT via the installer. The problem was some deprecated firmware which attempt to the correct display of GUI graphical interface on Ubuntu Touch.
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> That was the same bug before I flashed back to Android. Than reflash with the installer again and everything should work fine
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/JSYQTqQo.png
<ubptgbot> <shinyhairsmylifeambition> @Steve Kueffer [That was the same bug before I flashed back to Android. Than reflash with the in …], Does the ubports do that?
<ubptgbot> <shinyhairsmylifeambition> Install everything all im one..
<ubptgbot> <shinyhairsmylifeambition> Same here. I also have a WiFi Problem. Loses the password.
<ubptgbot> <shinyhairsmylifeambition> @Steve Kueffer [That was the same bug before I flashed back to Android. Than reflash with the in …], [Edit] Does the ubports tool do that?
<ubptgbot> <shinyhairsmylifeambition> [Edit] Install everything all in one..
<ubptgbot> <ren jian> Thank you very much for helping me to adapt the essential phone to Ubuntu🙈🙈
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> @shinyhairsmylifeambition [Does the ubports tool do that?], No you have to use Nexus Toolkit (Windows 10) or use Google factory Image.
<ubptgbot> <shinyhairsmylifeambition> Steve So you use the Nexus Toolkit and afterwards the ubports tool, that's all?
<ubptgbot> VY was added by: VY
<ubptgbot> <VY> I wud love to try this on OnePlus 6 but I guess it does not exist yet.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @shinyhairsmylifeambition [Steve So you use the Nexus Toolkit and afterwards the ubports tool, that's all?], reflash android to the latest OTA and then reinstall UT
<ubptgbot> <shinyhairsmylifeambition> Will do 👍
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> @shinyhairsmylifeambition [Steve So you use the Nexus Toolkit and afterwards the ubports tool, that's all?], Correct
<ubptgbot> <shinyhairsmylifeambition> @Steve Kueffer [Correct], Allright. Will try. Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Brendan [<reply to media>], Its a known bug and will be fixed by the upcoming new port for N5 based on Android 7.1 still maybe end of year it will be
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Ladies & gents ... after installing latest update for Meizu 5 PRO (dev channel) my phone won't boot. It gets stuck on the boot screen. Anyone have had same experience on Meizu 5 ?
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> Add Google account is not fixed yet?
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> On pinephone
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Are you having a problem that keyboard doesn't appear? … Cuz I am but I thought mine was device specific
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ScardracS [On pinephone], online-accounts isn't usable on pinephone for any account types afaik; google specifically though has issues on all devices, since they changed some things that broke the online-accounts support for it in UT
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> @dohbee [online-accounts isn't usable on pinephone for any account types afaik; google sp …], Thank. I thought it was working again
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hi mark, did you have developer mode enabled before this issue occurred?
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @UniversalSuperBox [Hi mark, did you have developer mode enabled before this issue occurred?], Yes I had. It's OK now my Meizu 5 is back among the living thanks to UBports installer. But I did switch to stable channel for sure :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm. I really need to know why that would be happening
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Does recovery partition keeps logs of any errors occurring during installation ? Maybe I can retrieve the logs and send it to devs.
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> But I think I flashed the recovery partition while flashing UT again so if there were any logs they're gone now.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Was the device on a Meizu logo or the Ubuntu Touch logo?
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Meizu logo and paragraph saying "powered by Ubuntu" right below it.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay. The contents of /var/log/lightdm/ are likely useful
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @UniversalSuperBox [Okay. The contents of /var/log/lightdm/ are likely useful], Let me take a look.
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/XMaG0lUK.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> indeed, you need to be root to read those files. Probably easiest to just tar the whole folder
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> Fwd from Federica Galli: For all the nice people who helped me yesterday with setting up dekko with gmail, it works :))) I enabled less secure paps in my account.
<ubptgbot> <arthurabdulin> I would like to thank UBports team and the Contributors who made it possible to use Ubuntu Touch in Nexus 5 as a daily driver.
<ubptgbot> Lemon1Ice was added by: Lemon1Ice
<ubptgbot> <Digital Timm> Ubport u guys are the future of programming keep it up more 3 years coming Ubuntu touch will dominate
<ubptgbot> <Lorxu> Even though I use /e/ currently myself, I do share the sentiment that UBports is awesome and I'm still very very impressed with what everyone manages to get done. Ubuntu Touch has made amazing progress under UBports' management :)
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Brendan [<reply to media>], Ugh, that circle inside
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> (Photo, 1080x2340) https://irc.ubports.com/dbT1tFCM.png
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Why is this always empty for me -.-
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> what happens if you double tap?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Nothing :(
<ubptgbot> Emad Abdelkarem was added by: Emad Abdelkarem
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mrcyjanek [Why is this always empty for me -.-], pinephone?
<ubptgbot> <Emad Abdelkarem> I want install Ubuntu touch in meizu m5
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @dohbee [pinephone?], OnePlus 6t, halium 9 and gsi
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mrcyjanek [OnePlus 6t, halium 9 and gsi], oh, well that is not really a finished thing yet, so perhaps still some missing functionality
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Emad Abdelkarem [I want install Ubuntu touch in meizu m5], it is not possible i guess, unless you can port halium 9 and use the gsi method perhaps
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @dohbee [oh, well that is not really a finished thing yet, so perhaps still some missing …], Oh, okay
<ubptgbot> <Emad Abdelkarem> @dohbee [it is not possible i guess, unless you can port halium 9 and use the gsi method …], Please send me method
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Emad Abdelkarem [Please send me method], http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <Emad Abdelkarem> Thanks
<ubptgbot> arghyapolley was added by: arghyapolley
<ubptgbot> Santiago Matoševič was added by: Santiago Matoševič
<ubptgbot> Jamila Shahid was added by: Jamila Shahid
<ubptgbot> Krushna was added by: Krushna
<ubptgbot> Fercho Bada Lah | kebumen koh was added by: Fercho Bada Lah | kebumen koh
<ubptgbot> victor_bisi was added by: victor_bisi
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> Woaw things are moving faster. The Pinephone wave
#ubports 2020-06-28
<ubptgbot> Sushy was added by: Sushy
<ubptgbot> <Sushy> Is there a halium kernel for OnePlus 7T Pro?
<ubptgbot> <Sushy> I have no idea how to patch a kernel lol
<ubptgbot> hankwei was added by: hankwei
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hankwei [hankwei was added by: dohbee], interesting display name, that
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> indeed
<ubptgbot> Justin was added by: Justin
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @mrcyjanek [Why is this always empty for me -.-], You maybe turned it off in security settings?
<ubptgbot> jusabmovar Yakubu was added by: jusabmovar Yakubu
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Flohack [You maybe turned it off in security settings?], I have turned it off and then it is not visible at all. No circle.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Hummm
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Danfro [I have turned it off and then it is not visible at all. No circle.], Yeah
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Same with me
<ubptgbot> Dylan Gundberg was added by: Dylan Gundberg
<ubptgbot> <Dylan Gundberg> Hi everyone! Just got my first taste of Ubuntu Touch via the PinePhone and am really excited to help in any way I can and learn along the way!
<ubptgbot> <Dylan Gundberg> @Danfro I only started seeing things in the circle after sending text messages. Has it done the same for you at any point?
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> is there a ut twitter client
<ubptgbot> <ImmyChan> @amyosx [is there a ut twitter client], Only a web app, works quite well though
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> would anyone want a native client?
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> i have api keys to dev with
<ubptgbot> <Dylan Gundberg> I would love to see it personally!
<ubptgbot> <aviwad> @Dylan Gundberg [I would love to see it personally!], same!
<ubptgbot> <aviwad> @Danfro [I have turned it off and then it is not visible at all. No circle.], how do you disable it?
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @aviwad [how do you disable it?], Go to system settings, privacy and security. There is a switch.
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Dylan Gundberg [@Danfro I only started seeing things in the circle after sending text messages. …], I've sent text messages too and it is still empty :/
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> I dont even know at which logs i should look
<ubptgbot> <Dylan Gundberg> Does anyone have experience with the Nexus 5 version ob UBt?
<ubptgbot> <Dylan Gundberg> of*
<ubptgbot> <gnugarro> Do someone else have problems with the music application not running when phone is locked?
<ubptgbot> <Dylan Gundberg> I'll go test that right now3
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> @Shakendo, could you take a look at this post on the forum:  … https://forums.ubports.com/post/35818 … Maybe you have some.insight you can contribute? Seems like the OP has had a bad experience requesting help in the Halium channel
<ubptgbot> <gnugarro> @Dylan Gundberg [I'll go test that right now3], Also, music does not stop when headphones are unplugged
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> @Dylan Gundberg [Does anyone have experience with the Nexus 5 version ob UBt?], Yes, I have a nexus, ubuntu touch works well on it.
<ubptgbot> <gnugarro> @gnugarro [Do someone else have problems with the music application not running when phone …], I see there is also a comment in the OpenStore dated 15/06/20 about this problem
<ubptgbot> <Dylan Gundberg> @gnugarro [I see there is also a comment in the OpenStore dated 15/06/20 about this problem], Music is running while locked, at least on my PinePhone CE
<ubptgbot> <SirBouncyDaRoo> I'm a furry
<ubptgbot> <gnugarro> @Dylan Gundberg [Music is running while locked, at least on my PinePhone CE], 👍
<ubptgbot> <gnugarro> What channel?
<ubptgbot> <Dylan Gundberg> That's just running through the speaker
<ubptgbot> <Dylan Gundberg> Headphones do not work at all as far as I'm concerned
<ubptgbot> <Dylan Gundberg> At least on the PinePhone
<ubptgbot> <gnugarro> Ok
<ubptgbot> <Dylan Gundberg> @vtsoft How smooth is the overall experience? In terms of performance at least?
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> @Dylan Gundberg [@vtsoft How smooth is the overall experience? In terms of performance at least?], It works quite smoothly, but the nexus 5 is not powerful enough for 2020, so ubuntu touch can sometimes lag.
<ubptgbot> <Dylan Gundberg> I am very interested in getting it running on a device like the LG V30, something a bit more powerful but not something super expensive to invest in. @vtsoft Would you say it is worth purchasing a Nexus 5 for? I am wanting to tinker but would it be worth it if I already have the PinePhone to mess around with?
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> Well, android and sailfish os work worse.
<ubptgbot> <Dylan Gundberg> Eh, Sailfish hasn't exactly been in the cards for me to try
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> @Dylan Gundberg [I am very interested in getting it running on a device like the LG V30, somethin …], I bought used nexus 5 with broken cellular module for $40... If you want  to buy a powerful device for everyday use look at OnePlus 3/3T or other devices listed at devices.ubuntu-touch.io. Pinephone seems to be slower than nexus5, but it s
<ubptgbot> hould have better mobile OSes support in the future.
<ubptgbot> <Dylan Gundberg> Yeah it definitely is slower now at least. I was thinking that would be due to needing to wait until the software becomes better optimized for the hardware, but yeah I would like to go check out the 3T as well
<ubptgbot> <Dylan Gundberg> Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> @Shakendo Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <Jaymz665> Hello, on "turbo" I ran into a problem, channels "rc, devel, and edge" lead to boorloop
<ubptgbot> <Jaymz665> [Edit] Hello, on "turbo" I ran into a problem, channels "rc, devel, and edge" lead to bootloop
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @gnugarro [Do someone else have problems with the music application not running when phone …], Yul
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Yup
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> I guess that it is problem with deep sleep
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> For me it works fine when headphones are connected or when phone is charging
<ubptgbot> <Dylan Gundberg> I should probably give it another go
<ubptgbot> <Dylan Gundberg> My phone was charging
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> Hello ! Has the bug with camera been fixed on Xperia X ? Whenever it's the case, is there any HOWTO about the fix ?
<ubptgbot> <gnugarro> @mrcyjanek [I guess that it is problem with deep sleep], I see. uRadio seems to work fine though
<ubptgbot> <Jaymz665> try reinstalling the music application, it helped me
<ubptgbot> <gnugarro> @Jaymz665 [try reinstalling the music application, it helped me], Mh, it did not help in my case...
<ubptgbot> <gnugarro> Should I reboot or something?
<ubptgbot> Rebecca58 was added by: Rebecca58
<ubptgbot> <Rebecca58> Hey there, I'm just on the Ubports website. i would love the improve the French translation as it is not complete. 😉
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> @Rebecca58 [Hey there, I'm just on the Ubports website. i would love the improve the French …], It's here :) https://translate.ubports.com/projects/ubports-website/ubports-com/
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> but maybe ask in the french translation group :)
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> @Rebecca58 [Hey there, I'm just on the Ubports website. i would love the improve the French …], Hi Rebecca. … I'm not sure if it is a problem with website or with translations. … Maybe you'll can can get help also on French group. … https://t.me/UBports_French
<ubptgbot> <Rebecca58> The website itself. I was surfing on it and actually i realized it was switching from English into French all the time.
<ubptgbot> <Rebecca58> I found this community indeed, Ubsport translation, but the thing is most of it is already done in French... 99%
<ubptgbot> <Rebecca58> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/mIiT2HDZ.png
<ubptgbot> <Rebecca58> for instance, here: you have a few elements in French, and others in English
<ubptgbot> <Rebecca58> Oh, I just found where to suggest translations for the website! Great!!
<ubptgbot> <Rebecca58> It's just a bit fuzzy for me to understand how these platforms really work to contribute
<ubptgbot> <Rebecca58> the website seems to be updated so I can't add anything
<ubptgbot> HARSH | Wolfs.Group| Greta was added by: HARSH | Wolfs.Group| Greta
<ubptgbot> <arthurabdulin> Gents,  … Could you recommend a password manager that can fill-in login details in Morph browser?
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @Rebecca58 [the website seems to be updated so I can't add anything], It's more a problem of bidirectional synchronisation between the websites and weblate.ubports.com. There is no string to translate on weblate but on the websites, the translations are incomplete.
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @Rebecca58 [the website seems to be updated so I can't add anything], [Edit] It's more a problem of bidirectional synchronisation between the websites and translate.ubports.com. There is no string to translate on weblate but on the websites, the translations are incomplete.
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @Rebecca58 [the website seems to be updated so I can't add anything], [Edit] It's more a problem of bidirectional synchronisation between the websites and translate.ubports.com (weblate translation site). There is no string to translate on weblate but on the websites, the translations are incomplete.
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @Rebecca58 [the website seems to be updated so I can't add anything], [Edit] It's more a problem of bidirectional synchronisation between the websites and translate.ubports.com (weblate translation site). There is no string to translate on weblate (for french) but on the websites, the translations are incomplete.
<ubptgbot> <⁢⁢⁢⁢⁢ ⁢⁢⁢⁢⁢ ⁢⁢⁢⁢⁢ ⁢⁢⁢⁢⁢ ⁢⁢⁢⁢⁢> Hi, the Meizu pro 5 "Devel" update broke it
<ubptgbot> <⁢⁢⁢⁢⁢ ⁢⁢⁢⁢⁢ ⁢⁢⁢⁢⁢ ⁢⁢⁢⁢⁢ ⁢⁢⁢⁢⁢> Just to warn you, have a nice day
<ubptgbot> <iv i> Hi everyone, I LOVE my Ubuntu phone, BIG thank you for everybody involved!! I'm not a pro....just self-taught hobbyist. Is there a way to listen music from the USB (instead of the 3.5mm jack) through a DAC amp on OnePlus One or 3T ?
<ubptgbot> <Heart Плотников> https://www.linkpicture.com/q/1с-15.png
<ubptgbot> <Rebecca58> Woah, I am going to get a Nexus 5 and install ubuntu touch on it! It rocks!
<ubptgbot> David was added by: David
<ubptgbot> <David> I have a shiny new pinephone running ubtouch. The music player is having trouble with some of my MP3s. How can I get some logs from the Music app?
<ubptgbot> <David> Or is there a better channel for ubuntu touch support?
<ubptgbot> <Rebecca58> I can't give you tips right now because I haven't received my phone yet.
<ubptgbot> <Marathon2422> @David [I have a shiny new pinephone running ubtouch. The music player is having trouble …], There's an app for that
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @gnugarro [Do someone else have problems with the music application not running when phone …], That issue is known. It should be fixed in devel channel already.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @David [I have a shiny new pinephone running ubtouch. The music player is having trouble …], And you can join @utonpine for PinePhone related questions and answers.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Logviewer app is your friend for finding logs.
<ubptgbot> <David> right, got that now. Is it just a front end for the systemd journal, or something specific to ubuntu touch?
<ubptgbot> Frédéric SIEBERT was added by: Frédéric SIEBERT
<ubptgbot> <Frédéric SIEBERT> Hey everyone. I've just order (ebay) a nexus 5 for try ubports. I hope this can be a good alternative to other os. Does this os continue to be update?
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> @Frédéric SIEBERT [Hey everyone. I've just order (ebay) a nexus 5 for try ubports. I hope this can …], For sure! UBports project is more active than ever. Currently stable version is nb 12 (OTA 12). Next one will be OTA 13 and should be released in next August / September or so...
<ubptgbot> <Rebecca58> @Frédéric SIEBERT [Hey everyone. I've just order (ebay) a nexus 5 for try ubports. I hope this can …], I am in exactly the same situation. I also ordered a Nexus 5.
<ubptgbot> <Rebecca58> @Steve Kueffer [For sure! UBports project is more active than ever. Currently stable version is …], do these versions not depend on the Android version? For instance for android 5 I can install such, and with android 8, I can install another one
<ubptgbot> <Frédéric SIEBERT> Thank you. Good news! Since I've seen the apps developpement's possibilities (qml python || c++) on ubports I want absolutely try it!
<ubptgbot> <Rebecca58> Same for me, I'm so excited to get a Linux home, and no more google stuff
<ubptgbot> <Frédéric SIEBERT> @Rebecca58 [Same for me, I'm so excited to get a Linux home, and no more google stuff], Exactly the same.
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> Nexus 5 runs pretty well on Ubuntu Touch. Personally I do use it as my second phone since a few features are still missing yet from my personal needs (WiFi calling / WiFi printing / Anbox easier integration) but OS is improving really nicely and community is absolutely great! 👍
<ubptgbot> <Dylan Gundberg> How would I go about installing schedutil governor on ubtouch?
<ubptgbot> <Dylan Gundberg> And allowing myself to use sud apt update
<ubptgbot> <Dylan Gundberg> Sudo*
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> using `apt` isn't supported in UT … rootfs is mounted as read-only because it uses OTA updates … to `apt`, it's recommended to user Libertine.
<ubptgbot> <Dylan Gundberg> Ohhh gotcha. Could i use this to acquire schedutil?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> probably, but what is it? I'm not familiar with it
<ubptgbot> <Dylan Gundberg> Ive seen it suggested on the pinephone reddit to tinker with the cpu as to get better battery life
<ubptgbot> <Dylan Gundberg> Was thinking of giving it a whirl but never found a way to actually get it lol
<ubptgbot> Ahmet Emin Ayar was added by: Ahmet Emin Ayar
<ubptgbot> <Rebecca58> @Steve Kueffer [Nexus 5 runs pretty well on Ubuntu Touch. Personally I do use it as my second ph …], Can you please tell me if we can use tethering? Because I usually use my phone to give a connection to my computer, and I hope to be able to do that with ubtouch
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> If you
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Rebecca58 [Can you please tell me if we can use tethering? Because I usually use my phone t …], You can set up a wifi hotspot in wifi settings. Maybe that is sufficient?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Rebecca58 [Can you please tell me if we can use tethering? Because I usually use my phone t …], you can also turn on USB tethering in the tweak tool
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> WIf your phone is in wifi you connect by ssh.
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> [Edit] WIth your phone is in wifi you connect by ssh.
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> [Edit] If your phone is in wifi you connect by ssh.
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> [Edit] If your phone is in wifi you can connect by ssh.
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @Rebecca58 [Can you please tell me if we can use tethering? Because I usually use my phone t …], Sure, I use my N5 every day in that way.
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @dohbee [pinephone?], The circle works on the pinephone
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> @mrcyjanek [<reply to media>], Circle works fine on CE devel.
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> Hi there, I think UT is great, I really ❤❤ it, but it misses encryption of the data on the phone . I think this is a serious issue because phones can be lost / get stolen easier than laptops....
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> Anybody knows if there's any progress on this?
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> @Federica Galli [Anybody knows if there's any progress on this?], Actually not supported yet
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> @Federica Galli [Anybody knows if there's any progress on this?], [Edit] Actually not fully supported yet
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @ScardracS [Actually not fully supported yet], i read in a forum how to encrypt the home directory, but at least i would like to encrypt my contacts...
<ubptgbot> <Robin G> What is the name of the virtual keyboard used in UT? Wikipedia says it's based on Maliit. Is that still true?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Robin G [What is the name of the virtual keyboard used in UT? Wikipedia says it's based o …], Yes it is
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Pascal [Circle works fine on CE devel.], Well, I'll check that sometime
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @Federica Galli [i read in a forum how to encrypt the home directory, but at least i would like t …], Contacts are stored in the directory /home/phablet/.local/share/evolution/addressbook/system/. So, if you manage to encrypt the home directory, contacts will be encrypted.
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/h8iFcSgD.webp
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @libremax [Contacts are stored in the directory /home/phablet/.local/share/evolution/addres …], 👍
<ubptgbot> OSAMA Nisar was added by: OSAMA Nisar
<ubptgbot> <arthurabdulin> @Federica Galli [Hi there, I think UT is great, I really ❤❤ it, but it misses encryption of the d …], Agree
<ubptgbot> LostVX was added by: LostVX
